# Rankins Dragon thread!!!



## XtremeReptiles

I couldnt find a thread for Rankins dragons and with their great characters and personalities and also their are so many other threads devoted to other lizards so i thought that the Rankins dragon deserves one :2thumb: On this thread everyone is welcome, enjoy..... : victory:


----------



## leehanson89

Cracking idea!

Bump up


----------



## vicky.beach

This is a good idea, rankins are amazing little lizards!! battling to find breeding info at the moment though


----------



## leehanson89

Hi Vicky.

Try rankinsdragon.com for breeding info. Pretty sure i saw a goot article on the forum.

Il try to post links later as probably shouldnt be on here at work lol.:whip:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

vicky.beach said:


> This is a good idea, rankins are amazing little lizards!! battling to find breeding info at the moment though


Hi vicky what was it you wanted to know, as i am no expert but i know a bit about these amazing lizards :2thumb:


----------



## leehanson89

As promised.....

Breeding - Rankins Dragon .co.uk • View topic - Breeding Rankins

Main site - Rankins Dragon .co.uk:2thumb:


----------



## jetski

i thought i might share some photos...

one little guy just breaking through









one a little older



























their growth rates starts to get further apart here, shortly after this photo was taken they were all split up









the proud dad, he has a bigger water bowl now, he loves a swim









heres either mum or dad swimming









them both









theres mum burying her eggs









little guy just hours old









this is dad again









and last one, the incubator. had a few that eggs didnt make it sadly so i have changed the design of it now


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

jetski said:


> i thought i might share some photos...
> 
> one little guy just breaking through
> image
> 
> one a little older
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> their growth rates starts to get further apart here, shortly after this photo was taken they were all split up
> image
> 
> the proud dad, he has a bigger water bowl now, he loves a swim
> image
> 
> heres either mum or dad swimming
> image
> 
> them both
> image
> 
> theres mum burying her eggs
> image
> 
> little guy just hours old
> image
> 
> this is dad again
> image
> 
> and last one, the incubator. had a few that eggs didnt make it sadly so i have changed the design of it now
> image


Absolutely gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

jetski said:


> i thought i might share some photos...
> 
> one little guy just breaking through
> image
> 
> one a little older
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> their growth rates starts to get further apart here, shortly after this photo was taken they were all split up
> image
> 
> the proud dad, he has a bigger water bowl now, he loves a swim
> image
> 
> heres either mum or dad swimming
> image
> 
> them both
> image
> 
> theres mum burying her eggs
> image
> 
> little guy just hours old
> image
> 
> this is dad again
> image
> 
> and last one, the incubator. had a few that eggs didnt make it sadly so i have changed the design of it now
> image


Absoulutely amazing but btw have you got any females mate ??


----------



## jetski

the three that i have for sale i think they are all boys but i could be wrong. i find sexing them quite hard


----------



## melliott1963

Hi,

I got my Rankins Dragon at the weekend and need some advice about night time.

When I was setting up the vivarium, the temperature was dropping to 58 degrees at night. I felt this was too low, so bought a day and night thermostat. Now, it only goes down to around 68 degrees, which I thought was fine.

However, the problem I have is this. In order to keep this temperature, the thermostat turns on the heat lamp, albeit fairly low. I was up in the night (around 4:00am) and noticed that my dragon was out of his sleeping area trying to bask under the light.

So my question is this. I'm worried that he's not getting enough sleep and that by trying to bask in low temperatures he's not going to do himself any good. Is this the case? If so, would just leaving the light off and letting the temperature go down to 58 degrees be OK?

I assume that this is only going to be a Winter time problem as the house will be colder at night than, say, during the Summer.

Any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## Bug

I think its best to run a seperate ceramic bulb on another thermostat at night. A ceramic bulb doesnt emit any light so will allow the lizard to continue sleeping. I used to run a ceramic, but have since removed it and dont heat any of my tanks at night and all my lizards are healthy and I just had a clutch of eggs hatch. 16 out of 16. Here is one of the babies a few days old


----------



## melliott1963

I assume your house must be warmer than mine? What temperature do your vivs drop to at night?

Would a 25W ceramic bulb be enough as I'm not after great heat?

Love the photo - very cute. My Rankin is 8 weeks old so a little bigger.


----------



## Iulia

What size viv does an adult need?

Thanks


----------



## leehanson89

Im not sure on the minimum for a single rankins, but a pair can live happily in a 36 inch viv.

a few pics
(the last one includes the worlds bravest locust!!)

<img src="http://www.freepicturehosting.com/is.php?i=788653&img=i_phone_-_insp_.jpg" border="0">

<img src="http://www.freepicturehosting.com/is.php?i=788655&img=4407i_phone_-_insp_.jpg" border="0">

<img src="http://www.freepicturehosting.com/is.php?i=788654&img=8618i_phone_-_insp_.jpg" border="0">


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

leehanson89 said:


> Im not sure on the minimum for a single rankins, but a pair can live happily in a 36 inch viv.
> 
> a few pics
> (the last one includes the worlds bravest locust!!)
> 
> <img src="http://www.freepicturehosting.com/is.php?i=788653&img=i_phone_-_insp_.jpg" border="0">
> 
> <img src="http://www.freepicturehosting.com/is.php?i=788655&img=4407i_phone_-_insp_.jpg" border="0">
> 
> <img src="http://www.freepicturehosting.com/is.php?i=788654&img=8618i_phone_-_insp_.jpg" border="0">


Lol cool : victory: gorgeous Rankins, oh I'm so impatient to get one :whip:


----------



## melliott1963

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Lol cool : victory: gorgeous Rankins, oh I'm so impatient to get one :whip:


As you probably know from another thread, I got mine last Saturday and posted some pictures here:-

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/805149-meet-sandiego-our-rankins-dragon.html

Hope you don't have to wait too long.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Where did you get sandiego if you don't mind me asking ? It doesn't say where you are in your profile :2thumb:


----------



## melliott1963

Probably too far for you, I'm afraid!

I got it from Reptile Ranch in South Woodford, E18 1EJ

Have now updated my profile with where I live!


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Aww thanks, yeah that is too far, I may have found somewhere in Rocdale, not sure if anyone has used Reptacular in Rochdale ?? Any good reviews anyone :whistling2:


----------



## Mujician

Here's a whole big can of worms:

Rankins Dragons, (Pogona Henrilawsoni) are a dwarf cousin of the inland bearded dragon (Pogona vitticeps). Altogether, there are (off the top of my head) 5 or 6 species of bearded dragons. 
All these different species inhabit differing habitats. So, it's my opinion that rankins should not be kept in the same way as a beardie.

Discuss


----------



## melliott1963

Agree that they should be treated differently to bearded dragons.

We just need to find out, and agree, as to the best way of keeping them as I found out to my cost!

Bought a book on Bearded Dragons which had a whole chapter on Rankins. didn't look at the time, but it was first printed in 2006. I then went out, on the advice of the book and bought a glass terrarium with a bearded dragon heat and light setup, and calci sand, all of which, according to the book, were the best for Rankins.

It was only when I did some more research that I discovered how wrong this advice was!

I couldn't get the Terrarium anywhere near the 90F - 95F required for Rankins, and we now know that calci sand isn't good for them.

So out I went and bought a wooden vivarium, with correct lighting and heating, and just kitchen paper towels for the substrate.

Fortunately I've managed to sell the Terrarium and other equipment (albeit at a big loss).


----------



## Mujician

Well most people on here seem to keep rankins on sand. As far as I'm concerned they should have moisture retentive substrate like Eco earth mixed with other bits. I did have sand at one point and you could tell the dragons weren't happy.
They are semi arboreal, forest dwellers. Only Occasionally visiting the dryer desert areas.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

So if they should have more moisture, I'm assuming we aren't talking about the humidity levels of say a crestie for example ? Or are we? I've been to Cairns and boy can it get humid there. Where do the Rankins tend to come from ?

On what substrate should babies be kept ? Paper towel due to impacting worries ?

Should they have a hygrometer to check humidity level? What level should that be?

If they are forest dwellers, what are UV requirements?

Heather


----------



## melliott1963

Mujician said:


> They are semi arboreal, forest dwellers. Only Occasionally visiting the dryer desert areas.


I'm interested to know how you come by this fact, because everywhere else I've read says that they live in hot dry rocky areas, and nowhere have I read anything about them being forest dwellers. If this were the case, surely they wouldn't need such high UV lighting that everyone says they need, as I'm sure it would get filtered out in forests?

I'm not disputing what you say, but it does seem in total contrast to everything else I've read.

As I said previously, the more acurate information we can get, the better we can care for these wonderful creatures.

*** EDIT ***
Have just found this very interesting article:-
Downs Bearded Dragon Pogona henrylawsoni.

Of particular note:-

_"The black-soil plains of the region are sparsely vegetated. The tree-layer is entirely lacking and shrubs where they occur are sparse"_

Also, humidity is fairly low at 31%


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Mujician said:


> Well most people on here seem to keep rankins on sand. As far as I'm concerned they should have moisture retentive substrate like Eco earth mixed with other bits. I did have sand at one point and you could tell the dragons weren't happy.
> They are semi arboreal, forest dwellers. Only Occasionally visiting the dryer desert areas.


To my knowledge i thought rankins came from australia which is money desert than forest but this could be looked in to but as from uv i think 10/12% is best:2thumb:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Hmm that article was interesting, so it would see they do live in a more soil based environment rather than sand. And the fact that the soil was 'crumbling and left clear indentations' suggested it was neither dry as dust nor boggy but somewhere I between

Far north Queensland can be humid, it was when we were there on holiday and was considered normal, and it certainly wasn't desert (beautiful place by the way), you could set your watch by the rain storms 6pm on the dot, daily lol


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Bump this amazing thread up would good to see some pics of your rankins :2thumb:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> Bump this amazing thread up would good to see some pics of your rankins :2thumb:


Ooh I will, just as soon as I get him/her in March :whistling2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Ooh I will, just as soon as I get him/her in March :whistling2:


Ill try and get a pic up of my pair soon but camera dead atm they have just came out of burmation


----------



## melliott1963

OK, here are my latest pics:-


----------



## XtremeReptiles

melliott1963 said:


> OK, here are my latest pics:-
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Hi thanks mate for the pics, how old are these guys now???


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Just an update to the thread looking for a female rankins dragon for my breeding project, please let me know if you or someone you know has one for sale, thanks :2thumb:


----------



## melliott1963

I've only one, and he/she is about 10 weeks old.


----------



## Mujician

melliott1963 said:


> I've only one, and he/she is about 10 weeks old.


My pair are very nearly 7 years old


----------



## kempo08

My rankins :flrt: 
First two. Pics the light is realy bad! 
































When ole enough to sex I will be looking for a mate breeder are rare as rockin horse this way :lol2:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

kempo08 said:


> My rankins :flrt:
> First two. Pics the light is realy bad!
> image
> image
> image
> image
> When ole enough to sex I will be looking for a mate breeder are rare as rockin horse this way :lol2:


Gorgeous, yes they are up here as well, had a hell of a job finding any


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Bump up this amazing thread ill get up a few pics of mine soon


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Female rankins dragon is starting to dig not sure if it is a sign of laying eggs havent seen them mating but they still could ill keep you updated if i get any :2thumb:


----------



## kempo08

XtremeReptiles said:


> Female rankins dragon is starting to dig not sure if it is a sign of laying eggs havent seen them mating but they still could ill keep you updated if i get any :2thumb:


:mf_dribble: defo keep us updated


----------



## rankins

Hi, i have 4 rankins a male and female in each viv! but im starting tto have problems with them fighting ! in the 1 viv is my 16 month old female with a 11 month old male, i put him in when she was brumating and everythink was fine she started to wake up properly about 2 weeks ago and the male started head bobbing and showing signs he wanted to mate ! he would jump on her back and bite her neck and she would arm wave ! but now he will try the same but then she will head bob and chase him then they have a stand off side 2 side mouths open tail wiping and biting...! 

What does this mean? is that part of mating her playing "hard to get" or just agreesion ! ive split the tank in 2 till i no what to do ! any help would be great !!!!


----------



## Mujician

rankins said:


> Hi, i have 4 rankins a male and female in each viv! but im starting tto have problems with them fighting ! in the 1 viv is my 16 month old female with a 11 month old male, i put him in when she was brumating and everythink was fine she started to wake up properly about 2 weeks ago and the male started head bobbing and showing signs he wanted to mate ! he would jump on her back and bite her neck and she would arm wave ! but now he will try the same but then she will head bob and chase him then they have a stand off side 2 side mouths open tail wiping and biting...!
> 
> What does this mean? is that part of mating her playing "hard to get" or just agreesion ! ive split the tank in 2 till i no what to do ! any help would be great !!!!


How do you know they are male and female?
How big is your viv?
Doesn't sound like normal behaviour for a 1.1 pair. If they weren't standing off then it would be mating behaviour from the male but the female is too young to breed. Yes, should produce young, however it would put her under massive strain and her body would likely never recover and she would be weak. Females should be three years d before breeding.


----------



## rankins

> How do you know they are male and female?
> How big is your viv?
> Doesn't sound like normal behaviour for a 1.1 pair. If they weren't standing off then it would be mating behaviour from the male but the female is too young to breed. Yes, should produce young, however it would put her under massive strain and her body would likely never recover and she would be weak. Females should be three years d before breeding.


i have sexed them myself and with that female had her sexed at the vets when she was about 6 months..
the viv is a 4ft by 2ft wooden..
I was under the impression that females where mature enough to breed at 6 months but shouldnt really be bred till at least a year ! what would says best to do now seperate them


----------



## XtremeReptiles

rankins said:


> i have sexed them myself and with that female had her sexed at the vets when she was about 6 months..
> the viv is a 4ft by 2ft wooden..
> I was under the impression that females where mature enough to breed at 6 months but shouldnt really be bred till at least a year ! what would says best to do now seperate them


Tbh mate females dont tend to head bob, they only really arm wave. I would get that female re-sexed :2thumb:


----------



## rankins

> Tbh mate females dont tend to head bob, they only really arm wave. I would get that female re-sexed :2thumb:


why would he get on her back and bite her neck in the first place if she is a he ?? unless i got me a gay lizard?


----------



## Mujician

rankins said:


> why would he get on her back and bite her neck in the first place if she is a he ?? unless i got me a gay lizard?


Showing dominance. If the other lizard is male and isn't as wiley as the other one he will definitely do that.


----------



## rankins

Sorry the situation has just changed i put them back together and watched them very closly i let them have the little "fight" with the glass open ready to grab one if it got 2 serious ! and now the female is arm waving constantly and im sure i saw them do the deed or was very close! so im going to watch them for a few days and see how it goes ! im making a new viv now anyway just incase i do need to seperate them perminetly cuz ive got a few days off work?


----------



## rankins




----------



## Mujician

If they are a pair, and have mated I would consider searching for a reputable reptile vet as the female may need calcium injections. Producing eggs puts an enormous strain on their body and as she is only young she will still be developing herself, never mind the eggs. IMO you should separate them and she should now live on her own or with females for the rest of her life. (obviously this is if they have mated, and if it is female)


----------



## rankins

thats what im doing im building a new set of vivs 1 im going to have 2 males seperate and 2 females in another


----------



## Dan Trafford

I have noticed from a couple of different sources including PRK that a pair of Rankins can be kept together in a suitably sized viv. Does this mean a male and a female can be kept together permanently?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Dan Trafford said:


> I have noticed from a couple of different sources including PRK that a pair of Rankins can be kept together in a suitably sized viv. Does this mean a male and a female can be kept together permanently?


Im pretty sure ive got a pair and my two live together all the time and love one another i find that in a good sized viv, as rankins are sociable lizards they can live together as long as there isnt any stress or two males together it should be fine.:2thumb:


----------



## Dan Trafford

XtremeReptiles said:


> Im pretty sure ive got a pair and my two live together all the time and love one another i find that in a good sized viv, as rankins are sociable lizards they can live together as long as there isnt any stress or two males together it should be fine.:2thumb:


What about the breeding? Won't she just be popping eggs out all over the place? Potentially weakening her? Cheers


----------



## dragon37

rankins will produce and lay eggs with or without the presence of a male, the only way to stop laying is keep them in sub-optimuim conditions :-(

Darren


----------



## Dan Trafford

dragon37 said:


> rankins will produce and lay eggs with or without the presence of a male, the only way to stop laying is keep them in sub-optimuim conditions :-(
> 
> Darren


Sorry yeah I knew that she will lay anyway I suppose I should have elaborated, i mean it won't make any difference with them being fertilised? Would it take more out of her? Also, I wouldn't want to incubate all of them as in my opinion it is unethical to breed so many babies if I can't sell them all to respectable keepers, so is it classed as unethical to remove and dispose of fertilised eggs? I don't want to be seen as some kind of beast! :lol2:


----------



## dragon37

I know with things like cham's they lay fertile eggs better than infertile, you find cham eggsare more uniform shape fertilized but infertile they can be mishapen even joined. But not sure about dragons to be honest. 

I guess really keeping them in trio's or small groups would benefit as it would reduce the attention for each female, but again depends on your space and means. 

I have kept a pair together without issues. 

Darren


----------



## dragon37

Sorry, also to answer your other question. 

I think your spot on to only incubate what you can comfortably raise and find good homes for. 

Darren


----------



## Dan Trafford

Ok sounds good to me, it's a year off probably before I start looking for some, just wanted to check that. Cheers.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Ive keep my pair together all the time and i havent seen breeding and ive had them since last summer but im really not sure if they are male and female they look it but not sure, a beardie breeder said that they were male and female but not to sure. Any way here are some pics if any one could help me out that would be great.

Male:









Female:


----------



## jetski

Looking at those photos I would say your correct however I'm no expert and sexing, I find it difficult to judge. How old are they? Have you witnessed any mating type behaviour yet?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

jetski said:


> Looking at those photos I would say your correct however I'm no expert and sexing, I find it difficult to judge. How old are they? Have you witnessed any mating type behaviour yet?


They are around 3 years old and i havent really noticed any mating behaviour but im out every day in the day time but im at home on the weekends and i havent seen anything really, only the occasional arm wave : victory:


----------



## Dan Trafford

XtremeReptiles said:


> They are around 3 years old and i havent really noticed any mating behaviour but im out every day in the day time but im at home on the weekends and i havent seen anything really, only the occasional arm wave : victory:


First is male second is female, you can tell by the pores underneath the hind legs on the first, and the lack of them on the second.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Dan Trafford said:


> First is male second is female, you can tell by the pores underneath the hind legs on the first, and the lack of them on the second.


Thats what i though but they are not really interested in mating could someone tell me why??


----------



## Dan Trafford

XtremeReptiles said:


> Thats what i though but they are not really interested in mating could someone tell me why??


Not really, at 3 years they are well into maturity for breeding. Can't make them if they don't want to unfortunately. :whip:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Dan Trafford said:


> Not really, at 3 years they are well into maturity for breeding. Can't make them if they don't want to unfortunately. :whip:


I wasnt going to make them breed but i would have loved if they did but oh well the main thing is that they are very healthy and they like each others company :2thumb:. Btw the T5 lighting i got for them 2 weeks ago its absoulutley amazing im upgrading all my t8 bulbs i would recommend this to anyone.


----------



## Dan Trafford

XtremeReptiles said:


> I wasnt going to make them breed but i would have loved if they did but oh well the main thing is that they are very healthy and they like each others company :2thumb:. Btw the T5 lighting i got for them 2 weeks ago its absoulutley amazing im upgrading all my t8 bulbs i would recommend this to anyone.


The T5s are great that's tryue. You never know they might get it on at some point.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Dan Trafford said:


> The T5s are great that's tryue. You never know they might get it on at some point.


Maybe they are its just im not there to witness it :blush:


----------



## leehanson89

Dan Trafford said:


> First is male second is female, you can tell by the pores underneath the hind legs on the first, and the lack of them on the second.


 
What am i looking for with these pores? the three brown dots on the right hand leg?


----------



## Dan Trafford

leehanson89 said:


> What am i looking for with these pores? the three brown dots on the right hand leg?


Exactly (they are on the left leg too) :2thumb:


----------



## leehanson89

Many thanks Dan! that makes things easier!


----------



## Dan Trafford

leehanson89 said:


> Many thanks Dan! that makes things easier!


No problem at all, I've never even kept them I just can't stop reading about reps! :lol2:


----------



## leehanson89

I know the feeling!

It really annoys me that little tips like that arnt on care sheets.
And the biggest one of all :gasp:- how to remove a snake that has bitten (large or small) SURLEY that has to be a very important bit of info!!


----------



## Dan Trafford

leehanson89 said:


> I know the feeling!
> 
> It really annoys me that little tips like that arnt on care sheets.
> And the biggest one of all :gasp:- how to remove a snake that has bitten (large or small) SURLEY that has to be a very important bit of info!!


Vinegar or lemon juice in the gob.


----------



## leehanson89

found that out the hard way a while back.
my point was - Why isnt that on every care sheet.

With the rankins pores - after reading various guides i was looking for pores in every scale in that area!


----------



## Dan Trafford

Yeah that sort of stuff should be on there really but I guess it is a guide to how to keep them healthily. Rather than how to deal with problems. But that's what this place is for!


----------



## leehanson89

Does anyone have any info on Rankins safe plants or can direct me to a web page?

Many thanks


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Just Airplants :2thumb: Gill the owner of the site is great


----------



## leehanson89

Looks good to me - Thank you heather.

Now heres a question.....

Im building a large custom background for my rankins - Poly foam/grout etc.

I plan on incorporating a large pool area/stream into the floor of the viv, roughly 10cm deep and approx 1.5ft square + river section (12cm wide/8cm deep)

My question is - could i put some tropical fish in it without the rankins taking a nibble?
I was thinking a few corys/livebearers.

Obviously i will need to install a filter but what about a heater if the viv is at 75f all day?


----------



## melliott1963

Hi Lee,

Whilst I'm by no means an expert, I don't think a stream and pool would really be appropriate for a Rankins as they need low humidity. Also, the temperature needs to be nearer 90 - 100f at the hot end and around 80f at the cool end.

They do like to bathe in their water bowls, so the other worry would be that it would try and bathe in the water and drown.

Maybe other, more experienced, keepers can confirm my thoughts?


----------



## leehanson89

melliott1963 said:


> Hi Lee,
> 
> Whilst I'm by no means an expert, I don't think a stream and pool would really be appropriate for a Rankins as they need low humidity. Also, the temperature needs to be nearer 90 - 100f at the hot end and around 80f at the cool end.
> 
> They do like to bathe in their water bowls, so the other worry would be that it would try and bathe in the water and drown.
> 
> Maybe other, more experienced, keepers can confirm my thoughts?


I know there general care requirments. i am asking would adding fish be feesable.

75 is the ambient temp in the viv. obs have a basking spot & heat gradient.

I know i will need to keep a close eye on the humidity and ajust the ventilation accordingly. 
I have found several sources that state they have found Wild rankins in areas of up to 40% humidity (average of sample collected 31%. (Wells & Wellington, 1985) - very good artice.

So.... does anyone know if Rankis are partial to a small aquatic snack???:whistling2:


----------



## Dan Trafford

No fish, they do eat them :lol2:. Also their water needs cleaning and replacing up to twice daily so would that be possible with your stream? If so I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## melliott1963

Dan Trafford said:


> No fish, they do eat them :lol2:. Also their water needs cleaning and replacing up to twice daily so would that be possible with your stream? If so I'm sure you'll be fine.


Yes, mine does like to do his business in his water, so I'm not sure an aquatic filter would be adequate! Rankins poo is far different from fish poo!


----------



## Dan Trafford

melliott1963 said:


> Yes, mine does like to do his business in his water, so I'm not sure an aquatic filter would be adequate! Rankins poo is far different from fish poo!


Yeah the water will definitely need cleaning at least once a day, there's no two ways about it. It might look clean with a filter, but it will still be infected.


----------



## leehanson89

About drowning - sloped edges are the way forward i think.

thats a shame - was looking forward to maybe a few fish lol.
Out of interest, what are cwd like with fish?

im completely building the viv from scratch so i put in a central drain/inlet which should make things simple to clean.

both my 2 go on a square of kitchen towel or in there food bowl but never in there water - not to say they wont in future.
I think it should be ok with regular maintinence, and the filter should help with any organics in the water.

Any tips on keeping the humidity down - other than adjusting ventilation?

Thanks all


----------



## Dan Trafford

leehanson89 said:


> About drowning - sloped edges are the way forward i think.
> 
> thats a shame - was looking forward to maybe a few fish lol.
> Out of interest, what are cwd like with fish?
> 
> im completely building the viv from scratch so i put in a central drain/inlet which should make things simple to clean.
> 
> both my 2 go on a square of kitchen towel or in there food bowl but never in there water - not to say they wont in future.
> I think it should be ok with regular maintinence, and the filter should help with any organics in the water.
> 
> Any tips on keeping the humidity down - other than adjusting ventilation?
> 
> Thanks all


Sorry what do you mean what are they like with fish? They eat them, that's what they're like :lol2:. Humidity will probably be ok, I don't see the moving water being able to heat to a sufficient degree to allow it to evaporate, in my opinion it won't get the chance. Some people may contest this as the water still has a lot of energy but it is kinetic and not heat. Try it, I reckon it will be fine, if not we can think of something afterwards.


----------



## melliott1963

Must admit that I really like the look of setups where you have fish 'down below' and a reptile 'up above', but really think you should be looking at something which prefers higher humidity. Maybe a cwd would be good, but I can't really say!

Please don't think I'm having a go, because I'm certainly not and am in no position to do so, but the one thing I have learnt in the short space of time I've had a reptile is that, at the end of the day, we've got to think of what's best for our reptiles (and our fish!) and not what's best for our viewing pleasure!


----------



## leehanson89

No worries Melliott - hate it when people have a dig and sing from the standard care sheet, assuming the person asking the question knows nothing. 

Of course im doing this with my dragons care in mind and will not do anything that is detrimental to there well being.

I want to create an enclosure for them that will keep them happy and not look so bored (not just a wooden box with a few sticks n stones in). i will post a drawing of the idea tonight & welcome your opinion.

fish - a nice thought but looks like its a no - unless maybe a small plec...:whistling2: or i brush up on my glass working skills.......now theres a future idea...:lol2:


----------



## Dan Trafford

leehanson89 said:


> No worries Melliott - hate it when people have a dig and sing from the standard care sheet, assuming the person asking the question knows nothing.
> 
> Of course im doing this with my dragons care in mind and will not do anything that is detrimental to there well being.
> 
> I want to create an enclosure for them that will keep them happy and not look so bored (not just a wooden box with a few sticks n stones in). i will post a drawing of the idea tonight & welcome your opinion.
> 
> fish - a nice thought but looks like its a no - unless maybe a small plec...:whistling2: or i brush up on my glass working skills.......now theres a future idea...:lol2:


Perhaps the CWD being able to see the fish but not get at them will annoy it though?


----------



## melliott1963

Can I also point out that, if you go for the reptile / fish combination and the reptile eats the fish, these fish technically become 'feeder fish', which is actually illegal in the UK. Or if not illegal, definitely frowned upon!

*** Edit ***
Just read up a bit more on this. 

The 2006 Animal Welfare Act introduced a "duty of care". If you have live fish under your care then you have a legal duty to ensure its welfare. Placing it in a location with a predator where it's likely to get eaten, would, therefore, seem to breach this legislation.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

melliott1963 said:


> Can I also point out that, if you go for the reptile / fish combination and the reptile eats the fish, these fish technically become 'feeder fish', which is actually illegal in the UK. Or if not illegal, definitely frowned upon!
> 
> *** Edit ***
> Just read up a bit more on this.
> 
> The 2006 Animal Welfare Act introduced a "duty of care". If you have live fish under your care then you have a legal duty to ensure its welfare. Placing it in a location with a predator where it's likely to get eaten, would, therefore, seem to breach this legislation.



Whenever I read that I wonder how we 'get around it' feeding our lizards insects, are they not seen in the same way ? It can't be that all insects are exempt as, for example, I'm sure tarantulas etc are covered under the same welfare act, so where is the line drawn, do we have a duty of care to the locusts :whistling2:

But on the other hand, we have a duty of care to our lizards and they need a natural diet.......


----------



## smellarella

This thread has been so funny to read. Good luck on your little building adventure and remember no fish or the rspca will come knocking. Agree with the locust thing though!:lol2:


----------



## melliott1963

heatherjhenshaw said:


> It can't be that all insects are exempt as, for example, I'm sure tarantulas etc are covered under the same welfare act,


Looking at the act, it specifically applies to vertibrates only, so I'm guessing that insects aren't covered, although there is a provision to include invertibrates if the relevant authority so wishes. In otherwords, it's all quite vague!

My reading, as far as your average person is concerned, would be that any animal which would normally be considered as a 'pet' would be covered under the act, so, in your case, a tarantula which is sold as a pet would be covered.

And if I was being pedantic, I'd also point out that Tarantulas are arachnids, not insects :lol2:.

On a totally separate topic, but still related to Rankins, just discovered this morning that mine is a male. He's shedding yet again (it was only a few weeks ago that he shed), and there are 2 tiny lumps at the top of both his rear legs on the underside, which I assume are his pores, or can females get these as well? They look very similar to the ones in the photo a few pages back.

If I can get a photo I'll post it - you'll also see how much he's grown since the first set I posted.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Here are a couple of pictures of my little dragons, around 10 weeks old :flrt:

Jorgie



















Jasmine



















Ignore the dates on the pics, blooming camera, I took them today 

Heather


----------



## XtremeReptiles

ill get a few pics of my two up when i find the time and btw i got t5 lighting about a month and a half ago and i would recommend it to anyone !!!


----------



## MaMExotics

keep the pics coming love these little guys


----------



## melliott1963

Mine's looking very sorry for himself at the moment, but once he's finished shedding will try and get some more photos.

Those babies look very sweet, and make me realise how quickly mine is growing!


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

I wish I'd had my camera on me this morning :lol2:, I was upstairs feeding and the routine is .....

Take the tortoises out of the bath, feed them veggies, change their water
Feed finches & canary
Throw a few locusts in for Magic (Leo)

And THEN feed the Rankins, well it seems Jorgie doesn't approve, by the time I got to them she was sat at the front with her feet on the glass waiting :lol2:, she was almost tapping her claw impatiently


----------



## melliott1963

My Diego's the same. As soon as I start to get the cricket container out of the drawers under his vivarium, he rushes to the the front, frantic to get at them!

Our routine is the other way round to you:- 

Feed Diego
Feed the Budgie
Feed the the fish. 
Finally, feed the kids! :lol2:


----------



## jetski

Re the aquarium idea... The fish will eventually getting eaten, I think that's a safe bet. But having running water in the viv is going to create a very very humid environment. No amount of ventilation will be able to counteract this. It would/could look amazing but it simply wouldn't be suitable for a rankins dragon. My lot have a small water bowl in the cool end of a 4ft viv and the floor is covered with several inches of calci sand (very drying) and the humidity is 50% on that. With running or a lot of water you would never get it below 70-80% I have never known anyone to keep a rankin's at that humidity level so I honestly don't know how well they would do but I suspect not too well


----------



## melliott1963

Just thought I'd share my latest photos of Sandiego:




























We originally named him Sandiego (or rather my daughter did) with the intention that, when we knew the sex, we could shorten it to either Sandi, for a girl, or Diego! In a previous post I called him Diego, because we we certain we could see a couple of glands (or whatever they are) on each of his back legs, but since his latest shed, these seemed to have disappeared! So, until we're certain, he's back to being Sandiego!

All I do know for certain is he's a greedy so and so!


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

He/she is lovely  how old?


----------



## philipniceguy

HI all as this is the Rankins Dragon thread I thought I would get more interest if I put my rankins I have for sale on here

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/826370-male-rankins-dragon-sale.html


----------



## Beardy Boy97

kempo08 said:


> My rankins :flrt:
> First two. Pics the light is realy bad!
> image
> image
> image
> image
> When ole enough to sex I will be looking for a mate breeder are rare as rockin horse this way :lol2:


Is that astroturf?


----------



## Beardy Boy97

I love the looks of Rankins Dragons. I have a beardy, and she is lovely and cute in her own way, but rankins to me look even cuter.

What size viv is the minimum for one adult?

Also does anyone have a good caresheet?

Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## jetski

I would say a 3x1x1 would be a minimum size. I have a rankin's dragon that is coming up to a year old and is well under half the size of its siblings. She just stopped growing after a few months. She has always eaten well and she seems happy enough. She's also far brighter skin tone compared to any other I have seen. She's certainly a keeper


----------



## melliott1963

heatherjhenshaw said:


> He/she is lovely  how old?


Sandiego's about 4½ months old now. 

I'm still a little worried that I may be feeding him/her too much as he always seems to be hungry! Having said that, (s)he's very active, so hopefully it's just an age thing and, once (s)he's older and stopped growing the appetite will subside. I tend to feed crickets in the morning, there's always kale available in the viv which he helps himself to from time to time, and then there's a few locusts late afternoon. Even after these, he'll still go and help himself to some more kale!


----------



## Beardy Boy97

melliott1963 said:


> Sandiego's about 4½ months old now.
> 
> I'm still a little worried that I may be feeding him/her too much as he always seems to be hungry! Having said that, (s)he's very active, so hopefully it's just an age thing and, once (s)he's older and stopped growing the appetite will subside. I tend to feed crickets in the morning, there's always kale available in the viv which he helps himself to from time to time, and then there's a few locusts late afternoon. Even after these, he'll still go and help himself to some more kale!


I find beardies and rankins and pretty much anything closely related to a beardy, are greddy b****rs. Mine never stops eating, even if I go to get my millipede out she will think it is food


----------



## jetski

S/he doesn't look over fed to me s/he looks spot on. They grow fast so need to eat a lot


----------



## Lesley4444

jetski said:


> I would say a 3x1x1 would be a minimum size. I have a rankin's dragon that is coming up to a year old and is well under half the size of its siblings. She just stopped growing after a few months. She has always eaten well and she seems happy enough. She's also far brighter skin tone compared to any other I have seen. She's certainly a keeper


 
I have two rankins...they also have a colour difference... they came from different clutches from different parents...because i was hoping for a male and female...but i think i might have two females... just means when i am sure of their sex i will be on the hunt for another one...cause they are the most amazing little things.... here is a picture to show you the contrast of colours...(neither of them were ready to shed in this picture)










Lil grumpy face...










They are not this small now....


----------



## charlie00134

I've got 2 Rankins Dragons which we know the oet shop originally sold to the owners about 2 years a little more now so they'll be getting on to 3 years now. We've got 1 of each sex which we recently discovered. 
I'm not sure if yours are babies or mine are big for Rankins but they seem bigger. 
I'm currently hoping that they're going to breed but I'm just leaving them to it. They have a two-tier viv so they can have their own space which they enjoy. I'm hoping they're currently waking up from brumating for what seems to be the second time in the last 6 months. 
Just trying to find information on identifying a gravid female if anyone can help.

Here's a piccy of them waiting for breakfast a few months ago 









The closer one is the female


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Hiya I'm posting this question on here as this seems to be where all the rankins experts are  hope that's ok, I've had a few settling in troubles with my 2

Brief potted history (for more info please feel free to read my numerous other threads lol or ask questions)

I got 2 sibling dragons, Jorgie & Jasmine, sisters I hoped, had them about a month now.

Anyway long and short of it, Jorgie thrived, Jasmine didn't , Thoughts from other threads are that Jorgie was bullying Jas, she grew much quicker, pinched all the food and was generally dominant. Jas was quiet, hiding, shy, stayed at the cool end 

So jasmine has moved into her own Viv ( last Tuesday) she's still shy, still hides but at the hot end, plus I can be sure she's eating, a little, she put on 2g last week, (fatso Jorgie put on 4g but that's no surprise, she's a little piggy) 

My questions are

-Should I be handling Jasmine a lot, because I am, to try and reassure her all is ok and safe?
-Today she wolfed down some mealworms, at last I've found a food she loves :-D, are mealies ok to feed regular, I know they are ok 'now and again'?

I'm hoping given time Jasmine will come out of her shell and realise 'life is ok'. I want to do right by her

Jorgie is a little character, I fed her last this morning, purely by chance, the little minx was practically bouncing at the glass lol

Heather x


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Hiya I'm posting this question on here as this seems to be where all the rankins experts are  hope that's ok, I've had a few settling in troubles with my 2
> 
> Brief potted history (for more info please feel free to read my numerous other threads lol or ask questions)
> 
> I got 2 sibling dragons, Jorgie & Jasmine, sisters I hoped, had them about a month now.
> 
> Anyway long and short of it, Jorgie thrived, Jasmine didn't , Thoughts from other threads are that Jorgie was bullying Jas, she grew much quicker, pinched all the food and was generally dominant. Jas was quiet, hiding, shy, stayed at the cool end
> 
> So jasmine has moved into her own Viv ( last Tuesday) she's still shy, still hides but at the hot end, plus I can be sure she's eating, a little, she put on 2g last week, (fatso Jorgie put on 4g but that's no surprise, she's a little piggy)
> 
> My questions are
> 
> -Should I be handling Jasmine a lot, because I am, to try and reassure her all is ok and safe?
> -Today she wolfed down some mealworms, at last I've found a food she loves :-D, are mealies ok to feed regular, I know they are ok 'now and again'?
> 
> I'm hoping given time Jasmine will come out of her shell and realise 'life is ok'. I want to do right by her
> 
> Jorgie is a little character, I fed her last this morning, purely by chance, the little minx was practically bouncing at the glass lol
> 
> Heather x


Hi Heather, i think what you have done so far is correct, splitting them up i think was the best idea as jorgie was clearly dominating jas. You cant really change a character, if she is naturally shy then she is, as long as she is healthy then thats all what matters. But to make her more confident of you, you could hand feed her every now and then her favourite food.

I personally wouldnt use meal worms as a staple but if she likes them, use them every now and then.

Hope this helps.

Jon


----------



## Lesley4444

Hi there...

I wouldnt handle her that much to be honest... let her settle in. She might take longer to settle into the viv. Did you move her to the new viv and leave the braver one in the old viv?

When i got my two... i left them alone for a month before i handled them. Like you i have one that is really shy and the other that is bold to begin with. Now both are pretty strong characters. Its just that some take longer to settle in than others.

I dont feed mines mealworms... my leos get mealies but my rankins dont... they eat mainly locusts... use to be crickets but i hate crickets of all kinds... so now its locusts and veg.. tho they rarely take their veg. Even tried to give them a waxworm as a treat last night... one took one and the other just looked at me like "you expect me to eat a worm? really?"... so i cannot get them onto worms at all. They do like roaches... ive given them an occasional roach. Tomorrow i am gonna try dandilion leaves to see if i can get them to take their greens!... cheeky lil monsters just want the yummy bugs...lol

They are brilliant characters...really are like mini beardies. Im in the process of building mines a new viv from my old desk... so they are getting a new 4.5ft by 2ft by 3ft viv... which should be fun to watch them explore.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

The trouble is she's shown no interest in locusts, she's shown very little interest in any food until I put these mealies in, I do always put a variety in but the locusts can literally sit on her and she ignores them :-/ I've been giving her mini baths with repti boost as I was so worried she wasn't eating enough. I'd like to leave her in peace to settle but how can I without her getting dehydrated

I'm not looking to change her character  I used to be shy myself before I got ill which forced me to stick up for myself lol so I know where she's coming from, I just want her to be happy & healthy


----------



## Lesley4444

Mines get a bath every week.. and they have a bowl of fresh water in their viv that they can use if they want. They HATE their bath tho...lol. 

#If she is eating mealies then i think the main thing at the moment is to get her eating...once she has some weight on her then you can try her on other things... just make sure they are gutloaded and dusted.


----------



## scorpion1236

Hey I'm new here. Thought I'd come and get some advice. I started my own thread called my rankins dragon( sorry unable to post link) on phone. Have a look and let me know what you think. Can any one help with heating and temps


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Mine get a bath everyweek aswell which they both love but they also both love locusts and waxwroms (waxworms only as a treat) and they both sometimes take veg, carrots seem to be the favorite . Also if your worried about her getting dehydrated, get a pepette (i think thats how you spell it ) drop some water drops on there nose and then they will naturally lick it off ive got mine to the point of as soon as i put that above one of there heads they look up and open there mouth :lol2:


----------



## rythagorus

XtremeReptiles said:


> Mine get a bath everyweek aswell which they both love but they also both love locusts and waxwroms (waxworms only as a treat) and they both sometimes take veg, carrots seem to be the favorite . Also if your worried about her getting dehydrated, get a pepette (i think thats how you spell it ) drop some water drops on there nose and then they will naturally lick it off ive got mine to the point of as soon as i put that above one of there heads they look up and open there mouth :lol2:


Remember not to overdo it with the carrots mate! :2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

rythagorus said:


> Remember not to overdo it with the carrots mate! :2thumb:


Yes of course not, there only treats :2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Hi guys, i know most what there is to know about caring for this amazing species but im just wondering if anyone would know the weight of a rankins dragon when able to breed, as i have a unrelated pair which are both 3 years old now that live together but im wondering for weight they need to be before breeding : victory: Does anyone know ??


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Quick question

As in previous threads and posts I've been having triubles with one of my Rankins, Jaz, anyway she is coming along nicely now, see this thread

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/838316-jasmine-getting-more-feisty.html

But she still seems a bit dehydrated, skins a bit saggy and 'tents' , so should I continue the daily baths with reptoboost, even though she's now started eating, and how long should I be bathing her for in order for her to get nice and hydrated like Jorgie is ?

Heather (& skinny Jaz & podgy Jorgie)


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Quick question
> 
> As in previous threads and posts I've been having triubles with one of my Rankins, Jaz, anyway she is coming along nicely now, see this thread
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/838316-jasmine-getting-more-feisty.html
> 
> But she still seems a bit dehydrated, skins a bit saggy and 'tents' , so should I continue the daily baths with reptoboost, even though she's now started eating, and how long should I be bathing her for in order for her to get nice and hydrated like Jorgie is ?
> 
> Heather (& skinny Jaz & podgy Jorgie)


Glad to here her great improvement, you should bath them or offer them a drink everytime they are 'saggy' as you say:lol2:, as this is a indication that she is dehydrated. Give her a few more baths then i would have a big water bowl in with her not to big and put her near it and flick the water(not to hard) at her, then she will realise to drink on her own when needed. Hope this helps :2thumb:.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

She does have a water bowl, always has had, the snag is its in the cooler half of the Viv to not increase humidity but as Jaz is rather shy and 'hidey' she rarely leaves her den in the hot end, or not far from it anyway. I've moved all the food bowls up close that end but can't with the water bowl


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> She does have a water bowl, always has had, the snag is its in the cooler half of the Viv to not increase humidity but as Jaz is rather shy and 'hidey' she rarely leaves her den in the hot end, or not far from it anyway. I've moved all the food bowls up close that end but can't with the water bowl


Just pick her up put her near it and take all hides out so she cant hide, its for her benefit: victory:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Hmm I know what you are saying but I don't want her to feel exposed and afraid  I don't know what to do


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Hmm I know what you are saying but I don't want her to feel exposed and afraid  I don't know what to do


Trust me the worst thing you can do is to leave the hide in there, as if you do she is going to hide therefore not getting enough uv rays and this is why she isnt active : victory: P.S she won't feel exposed : victory:

XR


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Ok I'll give it a try, she's hides under or behind everything though, foliage, rocks, logs


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Ok I'll give it a try, she's hides under or behind everything though, foliage, rocks, logs


Can you show me a pic of her setup


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Errr not hers no, not got any pics, but it's practically identical to Jorgies


----------



## heatherjhenshaw




----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Errr not hers no, not got any pics, but it's practically identical to Jorgies
> 
> image


It looks like a very nice setup but the only thing is that you are creating too many hiding places for her to hide. For example the large plants she could easily hide behind, just giving some advice to you :no1:

XR


----------



## Mujician

How old are you guys' rankins dragons? Mine are 7 years old.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

So you are saying take out anything she can hide under/behind ?


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Mujician said:


> How old are you guys' rankins dragons? Mine are 7 years old.


Only 4 months old :flrt:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> So you are saying take out anything she can hide under/behind ?


Yes in a sense for now you should so she can be exposed to the uv rays more : victory:


----------



## Lesley4444

I dont mean to causean argument... but i have hides in my rankins viv... they seldo use it but i feel it helps them regulate UV intake... they know best. However i have to agree if my dragon was hiding in the hide alot.. like for more than 3 days... then i would take the hide out... even if its for 2-3 hrs... see how she reacts... and then put it back in.. gradually building up the length of time its out. 

Its a hard one when you have a very timid lizard.. you want to make it secure but at the same time allow it to get anough UV


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Mujician said:


> How old are you guys' rankins dragons? Mine are 7 years old.


3 years old my two are un-related pair hopefully they will breed this summer, but do you know what weight they need to be to breed ???


----------



## Lesley4444

Mines are 9 month old... and both are slowly eating me out of house and home at the min....lol


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Lesley4444 said:


> I dont mean to causean argument... but i have hides in my rankins viv... they seldo use it but i feel it helps them regulate UV intake... they know best. However i have to agree if my dragon was hiding in the hide alot.. like for more than 3 days... then i would take the hide out... even if its for 2-3 hrs... see how she reacts... and then put it back in.. gradually building up the length of time its out.
> 
> Its a hard one when you have a very timid lizard.. you want to make it secure but at the same time allow it to get anough UV


I respect what your saying, i just said to take the hides out, to make sure she is getting enough uv but thats a good idea about building the amount of hides you have in the viv gradually :2thumb:

XR


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Ok I've take them out and she's currently hiding behind her food bowls lol, they are glass so I can see her but she seems to feel hidden there as she was playing 'peek a boo' at me over the top. She isn't under anything though so will be getting uv. Hopefully she will soon realise nothing bad is going to happen (like evil Jorgie dragon leaping on her) now that she has her own pad


----------



## Lesley4444

Some just take longer to settle than others...and some are just naturally more nervous and shy... hopefully she will come around soon.. maybe covering half the glass with something might make her feel more comfortable? My female leo is really nervous and shy so i have a newspaper covering the glass at her warm side at the moment.. just to make her alittle bit more secure and allow her to get use to people moving around an stuff.

I also find that if i open my curtains in the room where my rankins are.. one of them instantly hits the deck and flattens out and basically cowers as if something is going to come in the window.... is her viv near a window? just another suggestion 

Ive just finished the basic build of my new viv for mines... so they are going to get a 4.5ft by 2ft by 2.5ft new viv in alittle while. Hopefully they will enjoy the more room.. as they use ALL of their 3ft viv at the moment


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

I've had her 6 weeks, but she did have a set back bless her being bullied. Her Viv isn't really near a window, there is a window, but she's upstairs anyway so if someone's walking past the window they are very tall lolol

I did wonder about using a 'curtain' across some of the front of her Viv to give her some privacy and gradually reducing it as she got bolder but wasn't sure that was the right thing to do, she does scarper and flatten out when she sees me, so timid

Not like Jorgie at all, that monkey was knocking on the glass of HER Viv tonight to get attention


----------



## Lesley4444

My window in my room doesnt face them.. they are at right angle to it... and my view is out onto a field...all they see is the sky and thats it... but remember in the wild that the sky would be a major area for predators for them. There is no body walking past my window.. the thing that frightens her i think is the sky i think... still trying to work that one out myself...lol


----------



## Lesley4444

That's me gave their viv its weekly deep clean and i thought i would weight them as they are both munching through everything! They are approximately 7-8 months old... Jupiter weighs 56g and Venus weighs 52kgs. Venus is the one that is eating everything at the moment as well too..lol..and i would say the most dominant out of them both.

Is this a good weight?


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

If Venus really weighs 52KG you don't have a Rankins you have Godzilla :lol2:

I've just weighed my 2 actually, Jorgie weighs 35.3g and Jasmine 24.9g, to say they weighed the same 15g when I got them 6 weeks ago it's amazing how fast Jorgie has outstripped her sister, but Jaz is gaining, just not as quickly as 'my little pork pie' :lol2:


----------



## Lesley4444

Lol... opppsss...meant 52g... having a 53kg rankin might be fun..but imagine the food bill!!..lol

When i got mines in october Jupiter weighed 12g and Venus weighed 10g... they were TINNNNNEEEEEEE...lol Venus has always been that tiniest bit smaller but i would say is the most dominant between them both.. she is much more shy and skittish... where as Jupiter is pretty much laided back and has a whatever attidue...lol


----------



## vicky.beach

your all making my male rankins look tubby  he weighs 93g's! my female weighs a bit less at 75g


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

vicky.beach said:


> your all making my male rankins look tubby  he weighs 93g's! my female weighs a bit less at 75g


Mine are only 4.5 months old  I fully expect Jorgie at least to gain weight pretty rapidly :lol2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Mine weigh 70-75g :2thumb:


----------



## melliott1963

Weighed mine last night. He's nearly 6 months old. 

Measured 22cm from nose to tip of tail and weighed 83g.

Like others, he seems to be eating me out of house and home at the moment! I keep getting larger crickets and locusts, but he still seems to want to eat just as many! He does also eat kale, but still prefers live food.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

melliott1963 said:


> Weighed mine last night. He's nearly 6 months old.
> 
> Measured 22cm from nose to tip of tail and weighed 83g.
> 
> Like others, he seems to be eating me out of house and home at the moment! I keep getting larger crickets and locusts, but he still seems to want to eat just as many! He does also eat kale, but still prefers live food.


You have a beardie then :lol2:


----------



## melliott1963

XtremeReptiles said:


> You have a beardie then :lol2:


Lol assume you're just joking!

Here are a couple of latest pics:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Jorgie, putting herself to 'bed' lol


----------



## XtremeReptiles

melliott1963 said:


> Lol assume you're just joking!
> 
> Here are a couple of latest pics:
> 
> image
> 
> image


Yes just joking :lol2:. Looks perfectly like Rankin in the pictures : victory:


----------



## melliott1963

He doesn't look too bad in these photos, but sometimes he 'hangs' between his basking rock and his water bowl, and rather than being flat, he has a big tummy hanging down!:lol2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Hi guys, just to keep the thread going and a question for everyone that owns a rankins dragon. How much do you feed your dragon a day and what do you feed it??? Thanks in advance :no1:.

XR


----------



## melliott1963

I alternate between crickets and locusts and there's always a bowl of greens available. I was feeding twice a day but am starting to only feed once now he's 6 months. My theory is that, if he's hungry, he can still eat his veg which he sometimes does and sometimes doesn't!


----------



## XtremeReptiles

melliott1963 said:


> I alternate between crickets and locusts and there's always a bowl of greens available. I was feeding twice a day but am starting to only feed once now he's 6 months. My theory is that, if he's hungry, he can still eat his veg which he sometimes does and sometimes doesn't!


Mine hate crickets, but they seem to like locusts, morio worms and waxworms. They will never eat there veg out of a bowl, i have to hand feed it to them to keep them interested, and thats when they want to eat it :bash:. How many locusts/crix would you say you feed in one sitting ??


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

With my 2 it differs, jasmine had a rough start and is still very fussy, she mostly likes locusts & mealworms but has started picking at roaches, Dubais & turkistans. She doesn't eat all that much. I always offer some form of veggies but so far no luck

Jorgie is a different story, she will eat whatever I put in front of her bug wise although locusts she's not that bothered with, she goes thru at least 12 dubai roaches & 10 mealies a day :whistling2: then has occasional turkistans, locusts, she's a little piggie :lol2: but as they are both only 4 months old I don't restrict it. Jorgie will eat strawberries and raspberries but not other veg so far


----------



## melliott1963

Hard to say how many he eats, really, as it varies. I've just moved up to medium sized locusts and this morning he had 6 - 8 although one was huge, nearer large size. Sandiego picked the biggest one first! I get 4th instar crickets and he yas about the same. With both, I'm sure that if I just kept putting more in Sandiego would eat them all! Haven't tried any other live food but am sure he'd eat whatever I gave him!


----------



## jetski

wow, this thread is still going strong, i havent been on in a while so i have got a lot of reading to catch up on here lol... unfortunately for me but maybe fortunately for someone else on here i will be selling my breeding pair. i will be putting up a for sale thread most likely today. i just thought id give all the rankins lovers a heads up before the general audience. i cant say they will be cheap as im in no rush to sell and i will be selling an incubator and a nursery vivarium. i have lots of eggs in the incubator still so i may need to hold on to the that for a little longer. im gutted to see them go but breeding these is taking over my life and i cant bring myself to throw away fertile eggs so they all have to go lol


----------



## XtremeReptiles

jetski said:


> wow, this thread is still going strong, i havent been on in a while so i have got a lot of reading to catch up on here lol... unfortunately for me but maybe fortunately for someone else on here i will be selling my breeding pair. i will be putting up a for sale thread most likely today. i just thought id give all the rankins lovers a heads up before the general audience. i cant say they will be cheap as im in no rush to sell and i will be selling an incubator and a nursery vivarium. i have lots of eggs in the incubator still so i may need to hold on to the that for a little longer. im gutted to see them go but breeding these is taking over my life and i cant bring myself to throw away fertile eggs so they all have to go lol


Sorry to hear this but have you put the add up yet, because i could be interested :2thumb:


----------



## Lesley4444

jetski said:


> wow, this thread is still going strong, i havent been on in a while so i have got a lot of reading to catch up on here lol... unfortunately for me but maybe fortunately for someone else on here i will be selling my breeding pair. i will be putting up a for sale thread most likely today. i just thought id give all the rankins lovers a heads up before the general audience. i cant say they will be cheap as im in no rush to sell and i will be selling an incubator and a nursery vivarium. i have lots of eggs in the incubator still so i may need to hold on to the that for a little longer. im gutted to see them go but breeding these is taking over my life and i cant bring myself to throw away fertile eggs so they all have to go lol


 
Ohhh lemme know cause i would be really interested too ...lol.. you could have a fight on your hands...:lol2:


----------



## jetski

Sorry peeps I haven't yet, I wrote it all out and then couldn't find the photos I had taken. I'll have to take some more. Battery on my camera is dead and its Monday in the morning so it may take a few days to sort out I'm afraid


----------



## melliott1963

Right. Now that my Rankins is six months old, should I be looking at replacing the kitchen paper towels with a 'proper' substrate and, if so, what do people think is the best to go for?

Also, at the moment, when I clean the viv, it's a simple case of taking out the decorations, gathering up all the paper towels and binning them, disinfecting the viv, putting new towels in and then replacing the decorations. If I have sand (or whatever), would this need replacing on a weekly basis or less frequently (obviously anywhere that's been deficated on will be removed/replaced daily).

Thanks


----------



## Lesley4444

I use lino for mines... but was told by a fellow keeper who kept WC rankins that they love to bury themselves...so i am contemplating going to fine sand.. or atleast having a "sandpit" in their enclosure


----------



## melliott1963

So what sand do people find the 'best'. I've heard a lot of people use playsand.

Might start off with a sandpit, as you suggested, Lesley.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Guys I've got a 4' x 2' x 2' enclosure all ready and set up apart from the uv which is on its way to me for some rankin dragons I'm after 2 females and a unrelated male badly has anyone got some for sale? 

Need some desperately.











Rockery area


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Reptile Stef said:


> Guys I've got a 4' x 2' x 2' enclosure all ready and set up apart from the uv which is on its way to me for some rankin dragons I'm after 2 females and a unrelated male badly has anyone got some for sale?
> 
> Need some desperately.
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Rockery area
> 
> 
> image


Sorry but dont know anyone trying to sell there rankin dragons not 2 females and an un-related male, i think you will be better off if you get a couple of young dragons from a breeder will let you know if my un-related pair decide to mate :devil:.


XR


----------



## Reptile Stef

Ok thanks. Or even if anyone has any babys for sale? I'm in need of some badly


----------



## melliott1963

Where in Essex are you?

Reptile Ranch in South Woodford, E18 1EJ had a few babies when I was in there the other day. Also Happy Grow Garden Centre in Thornwood, Epping, CM16 6LX have a pet shop in it and they had lots of Rankins when I was there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Im in dagenham which is not even far from thos places


----------



## melliott1963

In which case, I'd try Reptile Ranch first. Might be worth ringing them on 020 8505 2900. That's where I got mine from.


----------



## Reptile Stef

I've got the number I'm gonna ring them in the morning. What sort of prices wer they and do they do deals on multiples?

Thanks mate for sending me in the right direction : victory:


----------



## melliott1963

Mine was £85. Didn't ask about multiple discounts as I was only after one. In the Epping one, they're also £85, or £60 if you buy one with a stump / damaged tail.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Ive took the infrared bulb out and the fittings as they don't really need it. And I've fitted the uv. 

Just need to get some bowls and maybe some large bits of wood ( like the desert branches )


----------



## melliott1963

Very nice, although for babies it may be better to start them off on paper kitchen towel. However, now mine is over 6 months old I'm now thinking of using sand. What sand have you used? 

Also, did you manage to speak to Reptile Ranch?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Hi guys, hope you are all well and the reps of course! Just wondering what could be wrong with my rankins dragons ?? I have a male and female that get on fine and live together all year round but they both seem so drowsy, i wouldnt of thought they would be dehydrated as they have a big pool of water fresh everyday and get bath every week. So does anyone have any idea what could be wrong ? Thanks in advance.

Jon


----------



## Reptile Stef

melliott1963 said:


> Very nice, although for babies it may be better to start them off on paper kitchen towel. However, now mine is over 6 months old I'm now thinking of using sand. What sand have you used?
> 
> Also, did you manage to speak to Reptile Ranch?


Do you reckon i should take the sand out?? 

Reptile ranch had 1 left with a stumpy tail for £60. 

I've got 2 females waitin for them to be ready to pick up. 2 for £75.


----------



## melliott1963

XtremeReptiles said:


> Hi guys, hope you are all well and the reps of course! Just wondering what could be wrong with my rankins dragons ?? I have a male and female that get on fine and live together all year round but they both seem so drowsy, i wouldnt of thought they would be dehydrated as they have a big pool of water fresh everyday and get bath every week. So does anyone have any idea what could be wrong ? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Jon


Sorry, I can't help. However, my dragon has also been quite drowsy lately, so maybe it's something to do with the weather or time of year! 

She seems to just lay around all morning, but then does get very active during the afternoon. She also seems to be going off crickets and locusts, and just eating veg. She is still have the odd locust or two, but nowhere near as many as she has been.

Could it be that now she's over 6 months old, she's starting to move over to being more of a vegitarian?

Also, and I keep asking without getting any replies(!), I'm thinking of putting sand in her viv instead of just paper, but wondered what the best type would be to use?

Thanks.

Reptile Stef: I've always been lead to believe that they shouldn't have sand until they're over 6 months old, to reduce the risk of impaction.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

melliott1963 said:


> Sorry, I can't help. However, my dragon has also been quite drowsy lately, so maybe it's something to do with the weather or time of year!
> 
> She seems to just lay around all morning, but then does get very active during the afternoon. She also seems to be going off crickets and locusts, and just eating veg. She is still have the odd locust or two, but nowhere near as many as she has been.
> 
> Could it be that now she's over 6 months old, she's starting to move over to being more of a vegitarian?
> 
> Also, and I keep asking without getting any replies(!), I'm thinking of putting sand in her viv instead of just paper, but wondered what the best type would be to use?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Reptile Stef: I've always been lead to believe that they shouldn't have sand until they're over 6 months old, to reduce the risk of impaction.


I was thinking it was the weather as its been quite a cold spring, mine have also gone off all insects apart from a few dubias and locusts. Maybe I will start mine on veg again. Regarding the sand i wouldn't use it personally but if i was going to use sand i would use play as reptiles seem to like the taste of reptile sand.

Jon


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Hi guys

I'm puzzled, I've posted about my rankins Jazz before and followed advice given but I'm still puzzled so I thought I'd revisit to see if I'm missing something obvious, no one seems to know much about Rankins, and what they do know is contradictory :lol2:

Ok now my question, is it unusual for 2 sibling Rankins to grow at TOTALLY different rates ?

A brief potted history
I bought jazz & Jorgie as 'sisters' both weighed 16g. They were in the same Viv AT FIRST but after 3 weeks I felt Jorgie was bullying Jazz and split them up, they have been separate since. Jorgie has thrived & is now a big lump of confident dragon. Jazz has not and is nervy and what i can only describe as scrawny :blush:, despite identical Viv set up (see below) Jazz is now 37g, Jorgie is 68g. Jazz doesn't eat anywhere near as much as his sister ( I feel from sexing guides he is a boy), he is nervy, hides whenever possible (although as recommended i have removed all hides) and 'cowers'. Two more different dragons you could not imagine

I am working on getting a PALS poop test done but typically since I got the kit, only one poop, and they want 3 ! 

Viv set up 
-basking 41c
-ambient hot end 35c
- cool end 25c
4 ft Viv (each obviously)
Lino substrate
Arcadia T5 12% lighting
Fed on variety of livefood, roaches, locusts, few mealies, calciworms, Butterworms , and variety of veggies from bearded dragon care site
Bathed twice a week

Jazz has Reptoboost in his water. He is BETTER than he was, epecially since i put in the T5 lighting a month ago, but I look at Jorgie, and see a happy healthy dragon and then look at Jazz and he looks so sad and scared and I just want to help him

When I'm not in the room on my web cam he is hyper, races around like a maniac trying to climb the walls of the Viv, no idea why  

Can anyone help

Heather


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm puzzled, I've posted about my rankins Jazz before and followed advice given but I'm still puzzled so I thought I'd revisit to see if I'm missing something obvious, no one seems to know much about Rankins, and what they do know is contradictory :lol2:
> 
> Ok now my question, is it unusual for 2 sibling Rankins to grow at TOTALLY different rates ?
> 
> A brief potted history
> I bought jazz & Jorgie as 'sisters' both weighed 16g. They were in the same Viv AT FIRST but after 3 weeks I felt Jorgie was bullying Jazz and split them up, they have been separate since. Jorgie has thrived & is now a big lump of confident dragon. Jazz has not and is nervy and what i can only describe as scrawny :blush:, despite identical Viv set up (see below) Jazz is now 37g, Jorgie is 68g. Jazz doesn't eat anywhere near as much as his sister ( I feel from sexing guides he is a boy), he is nervy, hides whenever possible (although as recommended i have removed all hides) and 'cowers'. Two more different dragons you could not imagine
> 
> I am working on getting a PALS poop test done but typically since I got the kit, only one poop, and they want 3 !
> 
> Viv set up
> -basking 41c
> -ambient hot end 35c
> - cool end 25c
> 4 ft Viv (each obviously)
> Lino substrate
> Arcadia T5 12% lighting
> Fed on variety of livefood, roaches, locusts, few mealies, calciworms, Butterworms , and variety of veggies from bearded dragon care site
> Bathed twice a week
> 
> Jazz has Reptoboost in his water. He is BETTER than he was, epecially since i put in the T5 lighting a month ago, but I look at Jorgie, and see a happy healthy dragon and then look at Jazz and he looks so sad and scared and I just want to help him
> 
> When I'm not in the room on my web cam he is hyper, races around like a maniac trying to climb the walls of the Viv, no idea why
> 
> Can anyone help
> 
> Heather


Temps seem to be good, i would to keep bathing twice in week in reptiboost like you are. I have kept rankins dragons for 3 years now and i still ask questions about them :blush: as we are all still learning, but every single rankins dragon has a personality of its own which is the beauty of them. But it sounds like when ever your near 'Jazz' he becomes nervous and when you aren't in the room he is alright. If this is the case the best thing to do is to stop any handling for a while and let him settle in more and to get it to take some food from your hand per day so you can build up trust with the animal : victory:.

Jon


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> Temps seem to be good, i would to keep bathing twice in week in reptiboost like you are. I have kept rankins dragons for 3 years now and i still ask questions about them :blush: as we are all still learning, but every single rankins dragon has a personality of its own which is the beauty of them. But it sounds like when ever your near 'Jazz' he becomes nervous and when you aren't in the room he is alright. If this is the case the best thing to do is to stop any handling for a while and let him settle in more and to get it to take some food from your hand per day so you can build up trust with the animal : victory:.
> 
> Jon


:hmm: yeah could be I guess, is it normal for them to run around like maniacs then ? And I mean maniac :lol2:, totally NUTS like his tail is on fire :gasp:

It just worries me that he is literally half the weight of his sister, true he is much more active and eats far less so could be burning it all off :hmm: 

I've had them both 4 months now so plenty of settling in time really

I'm going to get the PALS test done anyway as I have some problems with my Leo Magic, she's got parasites and is poorly, and when I first got the dragons I wasn't as careful as I should have been :blush:, totally newbie error :bash: I was recycling food items (if Jazz didn't eat bugs I gave them to Magic ( using the same bowl)who at the time was eating like a horse, I know, shoot me now :2wallbang, but would a parasite load affect behaviour ? 

Heather


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> :hmm: yeah could be I guess, is it normal for them to run around like maniacs then ? And I mean maniac :lol2:, totally NUTS like his tail is on fire :gasp:
> 
> It just worries me that he is literally half the weight of his sister, true he is much more active and eats far less so could be burning it all off :hmm:
> 
> I've had them both 4 months now so plenty of settling in time really
> 
> I'm going to get the PALS test done anyway as I have some problems with my Leo Magic, she's got parasites and is poorly, and when I first got the dragons I wasn't as careful as I should have been :blush:, totally newbie error :bash: I was recycling food items (if Jazz didn't eat bugs I gave them to Magic ( using the same bowl)who at the time was eating like a horse, I know, shoot me now :2wallbang, but would a parasite load affect behaviour ?
> 
> Heather


Are you getting a PALS test done at the vets? My male all the time runs around like a maniac once he has had a good old soak under his basking spot. Parasites would affect behaviour of lizard greatly causing it to become lazy ect....


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> Are you getting a PALS test done at the vets? My male all the time runs around like a maniac once he has had a good old soak under his basking spot. Parasites would affect behaviour of lizard greatly causing it to become lazy ect....


No I'm sending the PALS test off to Pinmore labs. I didn't want to stress Jazz out by the hour round trip to the vets unless it was a necessity. Not that I object to taking him, God knows I'm there often enough :lol2: been back and forth for Magic 4 times last week (once for a check up, once to drop off a poop sample, once to drop her off for tests and once to pick her up), my car knows the way there, and certainly if the tests show anything Jazz will be straight there

He's not lazy, definately not lazy :whistling2: hyperactive yes but not lazy


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

They say a picture says a thousand words so anyway here's Jazz today before he vanished, how's he looking ? Skinny ? Normal ? 














































This is normally the most I see :lol2:









And here is his sister Jorgie, lot more relaxed


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> They say a picture says a thousand words so anyway here's Jazz today before he vanished, how's he looking ? Skinny ? Normal ?
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> This is normally the most I see :lol2:
> image
> 
> And here is his sister Jorgie, lot more relaxed
> 
> image


:lol2: just from the pics you can see they have a much different personality from one another. Jazz looks pretty normal to me regarding her weight maybe a bit skinny but hard to tell from the pics but Jorgie looks like a fat little dragon :Na_Na_Na_Na:.

Jon


----------



## XtremeReptiles

To keep the thread going here are some pics of my pair : victory:

playing in the tree









Male is on the bottom and female on top.
















Male weighs: 81grams Female weighs: 78grams :2thumb:

Jon


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> :lol2: just from the pics you can see they have a much different personality from one another. Jazz looks pretty normal to me regarding her weight maybe a bit skinny but hard to tell from the pics but Jorgie looks like a fat little dragon :Na_Na_Na_Na:.
> 
> Jon


:lol2: well I do nickname Jorgie 'pudding' that dragon sure can eat :gasp: maybe it was down to bullying all along. Jazz does gain a couple of grams a week but isn't a good eater, strangly all he seems to like is mealworms


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> To keep the thread going here are some pics of my pair : victory:
> 
> playing in the tree
> image
> 
> Male is on the bottom and female on top.
> image
> image
> Male weighs: 81grams Female weighs: 78grams :2thumb:
> 
> Jon


Lovely, how old are they ? I'm just thinking that Jorgie is almost the same weight as your female, she's 5 months old, she is a podge :lol2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Lovely, how old are they ? I'm just thinking that Jorgie is almost the same weight as your female, she's 5 months old, she is a podge :lol2:


They were around 1.5 years old in july when i got them so prob 2-2.5 yrs old :2thumb:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Hmmm in which case maybe I should be less worried about Jazz being UNDERweight and more worried about Jorgie being a fat little podge lololol

It's puppy fat, that's what it is, just puppy fat hehe


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Hmmm in which case maybe I should be less worried about Jazz being UNDERweight and more worried about Jorgie being a fat little podge lololol
> 
> It's puppy fat, that's what it is, just puppy fat hehe


Is that the excuse now :lol2:, no you should'nt be worried about as long as your feeding the right things. As when i first got them they were both very under weigh as they were 1.5 yrs old and the male weighed 33grams and the female 39grams they weren't in the greatest condition so i been feeding them a variety of foods ever since and they are always gaining which is good but they won't :censor: breed!!! :devil:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

:gasp: oh my goodness Jazz weighs 37g now and he's only 5 months, your 2 must have been skin and bone :censor:.

Well they look very well now :2thumb:

You know what it's like, Jorgie looks at me with those puppy dog eyes 'please feed me some more I've eaten them ALL up' :lol2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> :gasp: oh my goodness Jazz weighs 37g now and he's only 5 months, your 2 must have been skin and bone :censor:.
> 
> Well they look very well now :2thumb:
> 
> You know what it's like, Jorgie looks at me with those puppy dog eyes 'please feed me some more I've eaten them ALL up' :lol2:


Lol yes they were abit on the skinny side but i suspect they were younger than what they said becuase they have also grown in length quite abit aswell : victory:


----------



## sam n mushu

omg so cute. they remind me a lot of bearded dragon babies.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

sam n mushu said:


> omg so cute. they remind me a lot of bearded dragon babies.


Thanks mate. Well they are pretty much the dwarfs of the pogona family : victory:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

heatherjhenshaw said:


> :gasp: oh my goodness Jazz weighs 37g now and he's only 5 months, your 2 must have been skin and bone :censor:.
> 
> Well they look very well now :2thumb:
> 
> You know what it's like, Jorgie looks at me with those puppy dog eyes 'please feed me some more I've eaten them ALL up' :lol2:


I must measure my 2 length wise, haven't done it yet, it's a bit hard getting em to sit still :lol2:

I just went upstairs and Jorgie had trashed her Viv :gasp:, she's shedding and had, by the look of it, been for a soak in the water bowl, splashed water everywhere and then rampaged around her Viv rubbing on everything in order to get a large piece of shed off :lol2:, successfully I might add : victory:, it was in the middle of the carnage, I had to put everything straight again, little horror :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> I must measure my 2 length wise, haven't done it yet, it's a bit hard getting em to sit still :lol2:
> 
> I just went upstairs and Jorgie had trashed her Viv :gasp:, she's shedding and had, by the look of it, been for a soak in the water bowl, splashed water everywhere and then rampaged around her Viv rubbing on everything in order to get a large piece of shed off :lol2:, successfully I might add : victory:, it was in the middle of the carnage, I had to put everything straight again, little horror :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: I haven't measure mine ever tbh. But i can just tell they have grown alot they won't sit still. Do yours try to eat everything too such as: the substrate or fake plants. Then when it comes to food there not interested :lol2:. Btw they have no substrate now because of them trying to eat it :devil: and mine are too hyper to sit still aswell especially when out :whistling2:


----------



## melliott1963

Measured mine a few days ago. She's 7 months old and is 24½ cm from tip of nose to tip of tail, and weighs 103g

Had been worried that she's not eating as much as she used to. However, she is still putting on weight, but not length, so I'm guessing she's nearly fully grown and so doesn't need to eat so much now.

Tried her with peas for the first time the other day, and she loves them!


----------



## XtremeReptiles

melliott1963 said:


> Measured mine a few days ago. She's 7 months old and is 24½ cm from tip of nose to tip of tail, and weighs 103g
> 
> Had been worried that she's not eating as much as she used to. However, she is still putting on weight, but not length, so I'm guessing she's nearly fully grown and so doesn't need to eat so much now.
> 
> Tried her with peas for the first time the other day, and she loves them!


Yes she is just about getting full grown mabye abit more, she is a nice weigh aswell, i've found also to last year that my two are eating alot less and are starting to eat more veg such as; dandelion leaves,watercress, rocket and carrot


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Well they don't have substrate lol, but I haven't noticed them trying to eat the plastic plants, so far only food, they both love strawberries & spring greens. Jazz definitely likes mealworms best, I know they aren't supposed to be the best food but I make sure they are well gut loaded. Jorgie likes anything that moves lol 

What sort of peas ? What I mean is ? Peas in pods? Fresh ones or defrosted ?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Well they don't have substrate lol, but I haven't noticed them trying to eat the plastic plants, so far only food, they both love strawberries & spring greens. Jazz definitely likes mealworms best, I know they aren't supposed to be the best food but I make sure they are well gut loaded. Jorgie likes anything that moves lol
> 
> What sort of peas ? What I mean is ? Peas in pods? Fresh ones or defrosted ?


Fresh would be best not deforested ones and they can have strawberries ?


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

I was told to follow the nutrition chart for beardies which is on www.beautifuldragons.com/nutrition.html

And strawberries are on there as a 'feed occasionally' so yeah they can  my 2 love em and have never suffered any I'll effects from them, apart from getting very very messy lol


----------



## melliott1963

Hate to admit it, but they are frozen peas. I do, however, soak them in boiling water for a few minutes before feeding so they 'plump' up a bit.

Tried mine with strawberries the other day and she didn't touch them.

Her main veg she gets at the moment are dandilions which she also loves. It's great as I've got so many at the moment, so it's an almost neverending source of free food :2thumb:. She also likes Kale, but I understand you shouldn't feed to much - is that correct?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

melliott1963 said:


> Hate to admit it, but they are frozen peas. I do, however, soak them in boiling water for a few minutes before feeding so they 'plump' up a bit.
> 
> Tried mine with strawberries the other day and she didn't touch them.
> 
> Her main veg she gets at the moment are dandilions which she also loves. It's great as I've got so many at the moment, so it's an almost neverending source of free food :2thumb:. She also likes Kale, but I understand you shouldn't feed to much - is that correct?


Kale is good to feed weekly i thought, could be wrong though. I just tryed mine with strawberries all they did was lick them got really hyper and then got in a mess so i had to give them a bath to clean them :lol2:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Lol told ya they were messy, Jorgie has a good old chomp and gets them all over her face, did take her a few goes though to get the taste

I just measured my 2 and they are both 21.5cm long, which surprised me as I would have definitely thought Jazz smaller, but I guess it's just Jorgies (cough) width :lol2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Lol told ya they were messy, Jorgie has a good old chomp and gets them all over her face, did take her a few goes though to get the taste
> 
> I just measured my 2 and they are both 21.5cm long, which surprised me as I would have definitely thought Jazz smaller, but I guess it's just Jorgies (cough) width :lol2:


Just mesured mine. My male is 26.5cm long and my female 19cm long but this because her tail is stumpy : victory: i need to weigh them soon also. Im going to share a pic of underneth to ask if you agree that these two are male and female.

male?









Female?


----------



## sam n mushu

aww lovely. id defo say the first is male and second pic is female


----------



## XtremeReptiles

sam n mushu said:


> aww lovely. id defo say the first is male and second pic is female


Thats what i thought but the only problem is that they won't breed :devil:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Good news everyone, i have source a female rankins dragon that is 3 yrs old and is a proven breeder im going to pic her up tomoz :no1:.


----------



## HoT-MetaL

XtremeReptiles said:


> Good news everyone, i have source a female rankins dragon that is 3 yrs old and is a proven breeder im going to pic her up tomoz :no1:.


Wahey! I bet you're not as chuffed as your male rankins will be :censor::censor::censor::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

HoT-MetaL said:


> Wahey! I bet you're not as chuffed as your male rankins will be :censor::censor::censor::flrt::flrt::flrt:


Yep he is gonna have two girls by his side now :lol2:, here is another pic of the two :whistling2:










and a pic of the new female.....


----------



## gary1208

Hi, finally got myself a couple of Rankins! Here's the happy couple


----------



## XtremeReptiles

gary1208 said:


> Hi, finally got myself a couple of Rankins! Here's the happy couple
> 
> image


Sorry to break this to you but they look like ever vittikins or beardies :blush:


----------



## gary1208

Wouldn't have thought they're beardies at only 10 inches long at 2 years old :whistling2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

gary1208 said:


> Wouldn't have thought they're beardies at only 10 inches long at 2 years old :whistling2:


Maybe it's the way you have taken the photo they seem massive :lol2:


----------



## gary1208

If you compare them to the size of the vent in the back of the viv you'll get more of an idea of size, also they haven't got the beard like a proper beardie either.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

gary1208 said:


> If you compare them to the size of the vent in the back of the viv you'll get more of an idea of size, also they haven't got the beard like a proper beardie either.


Do you mind taking a shot of them from above ?


----------



## gary1208

I'll try over the weekend, it's lights out at the moment :lol2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Of course it is :bash:. Anyway where did you get your pair from and are they male and feamle and sucessful


----------



## gary1208

I got them from a local reptile shop, as for sex, perhaps the people on here can let me know for certain:gasp:
I think the larger of the 2 could be Vittikins as its weighing in at 170g and just over 12 inches nose to tail, the smaller one weighs 90g and is 10 inches


----------



## XtremeReptiles

gary1208 said:


> I got them from a local reptile shop, as for sex, perhaps the people on here can let me know for certain:gasp:
> I think the larger of the 2 could be Vittikins as its weighing in at 170g and just over 12 inches nose to tail, the smaller one weighs 90g and is 10 inches
> 
> image
> 
> image


They both look female to me as they dont have any bumps and as for the bigger of the two it she is bigger than 12inches then she is deffenatly a vittikins : victory:


----------



## silkcut0012002

Hay everyone thanks for the heads upon this thread. 

Anyone know how big a rankins should be before they leave the breeder. And any idea what age they can be sexed from. My last rankins was an adult when i got her.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

silkcut0012002 said:


> Hay everyone thanks for the heads upon this thread.
> 
> Anyone know how big a rankins should be before they leave the breeder. And any idea what age they can be sexed from. My last rankins was an adult when i got her.


Hi and welcome to the thread :welcome:. Firstly how old are the rankins dragons and they can be sexed from 6months easily otherwise its quite diffult. Any chance of some pics : victory:


----------



## silkcut0012002

As far as i was told 6 weeks, because our other rankins was an adult i was supprised but how small they are. i would say there around 4in nose to tail tip. i do have pics but not sure how i put them on hear lol. will try to work it out and post them.


----------



## silkcut0012002

Yoshi & Peach


----------



## XtremeReptiles

silkcut0012002 said:


> Yoshi & Peach
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


They look like stunning little dragons, but to young to sex probably yet :2thumb:

My female that i recently bought off of someone on preloved that was in bad condition (skin and bones). Is not eating well on locusts and loves a good swimm in her bath and now she weighs 87grams which is nice and healthy but she still needs a good feeding up : victory:


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx

Help needed ASAP I thought I bought a beardie was sold as a beardie but she doesn't seem to be growing as everyone said she would. Pics in sig. Can anyone tell what I have please and if it's a rankin I need a care sheet ASAP as it's setup for a beardie with 8% UVB Arcadia, 115f basking, 3ft viv


----------



## MCEE

XtremeReptiles said:


> They look like stunning little dragons, but to young to sex probably yet :2thumb:
> 
> My female that i recently bought off of someone on preloved that was in bad condition (skin and bones). Is not eating well on locusts and loves a good swimm in her bath and now she weighs 87grams which is nice and healthy but she still needs a good feeding up : victory:


Sometimes some lizards, especially the smaller varieties, can look a little scawny. It does not necessarily mean they are unhealthy it may just means they may be built that way (like in us humans).

My male Rankins is as skinny as hell but he is active, eats (not a lot, decides he is full after two or three small locusts or one single medium dubia), and is constantly making appraoches to the females (who are both a nice weight), albeit without success . I have tried fattening him up by using wax worms and meal worms but again, one or two and he has had his fill and contently basks his digestion into action. He is parasite free.


----------



## melliott1963

xxbeckybabesxx said:


> Help needed ASAP I thought I bought a beardie was sold as a beardie but she doesn't seem to be growing as everyone said she would. Pics in sig. Can anyone tell what I have please and if it's a rankin I need a care sheet ASAP as it's setup for a beardie with 8% UVB Arcadia, 115f basking, 3ft viv


 
I'm by no means an expert, but I'd say she looks more like a Rankins, basically because of the lack of beard and the general overall look.

If this is the case, your temps are still OK, as is the viv size. I'd personally up your tube to a D3+ which is a 12% UVB.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

MCEE said:


> Sometimes some lizards, especially the smaller varieties, can look a little scawny. It does not necessarily mean they are unhealthy it may just means they may be built that way (like in us humans).
> 
> My male Rankins is as skinny as hell but he is active, eats (not a lot, decides he is full after two or three small locusts or one single medium dubia), and is constantly making appraoches to the females (who are both a nice weight), albeit without success . I have tried fattening him up by using wax worms and meal worms but again, one or two and he has had his fill and contently basks his digestion into action. He is parasite free.


I not sure you understood me when i said "bad condition (skin and bones)". So let me explain again, i meant that when i got her she was just saggy skin and bones (it looked like she had just laid some eggs). She was dehydrated and had stress lines and rings all over her (very dark). After quite a few baths i got eventually got her hydrated and eating on locusts(which she loves :flrt. I myself understand your point as i have a male just like yours but i wouldn't say as skinny as hell :lol2:, he is abit skinnier than other rankins i seen his age but he is active loves baths and he will only decide to eat 2/3 medium dubias and a 1/2 large locusts and some greens while the new female who i have named kaleeko will eat loads such as 8 large locusts 2 morios and 2/3 medium dubias : victory:


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx

melliott1963 said:


> I'm by no means an expert, but I'd say she looks more like a Rankins, basically because of the lack of beard and the general overall look.
> 
> If this is the case, your temps are still OK, as is the viv size. I'd personally up your tube to a D3+ which is a 12% UVB.



Annoyed lol as she's now about 18 weeks today and around 7" nose to tail x


----------



## XtremeReptiles

xxbeckybabesxx said:


> Help needed ASAP I thought I bought a beardie was sold as a beardie but she doesn't seem to be growing as everyone said she would. Pics in sig. Can anyone tell what I have please and if it's a rankin I need a care sheet ASAP as it's setup for a beardie with 8% UVB Arcadia, 115f basking, 3ft viv


Melliot is right about the fact that this beardie lacks the beard but not sure that it's a rankins dragon as it doesn't have the typical rankin dragon pattern down it's back. Well, in my eyes only time will tell, you never know it could be a beardie or a rankins, or even a vittikins dragon (cross between the two) but would wait until it's a bit older to see how he/she develops, size and beard wise :2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

xxbeckybabesxx said:


> Annoyed lol as she's now about 18 weeks today and around 7" nose to tail x


In that case is deffo not a rankins, maybe a vittikins but i put my money on beardie : victory:


----------



## pippin9050

quick question guys would i be able to keep a pair of female together all year round?
thanks


----------



## XtremeReptiles

pippin9050 said:


> quick question guys would i be able to keep a pair of female together all year round?
> thanks


Depends. Rankins dragons are generally socialble species that seem to thrive off of having a cage mate while others don't. If the females get on together now and live together you can keep the two together. But if they have never seen each other before then introduce them in a neutral territory and see if they get on, btw you would need a 4x2x2 for 2 : victory:


----------



## pippin9050

XtremeReptiles said:


> Depends. Rankins dragons are generally socialble species that seem to thrive off of having a cage mate while others don't. If the females get on together now and live together you can keep the two together. But if they have never seen each other before then introduce them in a neutral territory and see if they get on, btw you would need a 4x2x2 for 2 : victory:


 ok thanks i think i am going to by a pair of females that already live together from a show later in the year to save the risk of buying a new set up 
thanks


----------



## XtremeReptiles

pippin9050 said:


> ok thanks i think i am going to by a pair of females that already live together from a show later in the year to save the risk of buying a new set up
> thanks


Is that kempton if not what show and can you reserve them?


----------



## pippin9050

probably not kempton mabye donny in september or pras in october you can reserve them if you find a breeder going to any show you could probably put a deposit down meet them at the show and pay the other half
hop this help:2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

pippin9050 said:


> probably not kempton mabye donny in september or pras in october you can reserve them if you find a breeder going to any show you could probably put a deposit down meet them at the show and pay the other half
> hop this help:2thumb:


I've already got a male and two females so i might be a table holder at pras in october with some young rankins, I'll let you know if i get any eggs :mf_dribble:


----------



## kempo08

Please could you help me sex my rankins please, had a few people awnser but just need some more to clear it up, looking good for a female tho  
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/860659-somebody-please-sex-my-rankins.html


----------



## kempo08

If any 1 can sex my rankins that would be great


----------



## XtremeReptiles

kempo08 said:


> If any 1 can sex my rankins that would be great
> image
> image


It is still very small but i would say female no bulges thier for me : victory:


----------



## pippin9050

XtremeReptiles said:


> I've already got a male and two females so i might be a table holder at pras in october with some young rankins, I'll let you know if i get any eggs :mf_dribble:


 ok thanks keep my updated by pm i might still change my mind about rankins also 2 questions do i need any nightime heating? and for a female pair would i need two basking spots?
thanks


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Hey guys i know this is a bit weird but i could not resist taking a pic of my new female rankins dragons poo, look how BIG it is :gasp:.

I put a exo-terra dial hydrometer so you can see the size of it......:lol2:


----------



## pippin9050

pippin9050 said:


> ok thanks keep my updated by pm i might still change my mind about rankins also 2 questions do i need any nightime heating? and for a female pair would i need two basking spots?
> thanks


 could somone answer this questions for me please?
thanks


----------



## XtremeReptiles

pippin9050 said:


> could somone answer this questions for me please?
> thanks


No night time heating needed if your viv temp doesn't drop below 70f and no you wont need two basking spots :2thumb:


----------



## pippin9050

XtremeReptiles said:


> No night time heating needed if your viv temp doesn't drop below 70f and no you wont need two basking spots :2thumb:


ok thanks one more qustion though if i bought to by babies that were siblings and they turned out to by male female would they breed? and would two brothers fight?
thanks


----------



## XtremeReptiles

pippin9050 said:


> ok thanks one more qustion though if i bought to by babies that were siblings and they turned out to by male female would they breed? and would two brothers fight?
> thanks


They would breed but then that runs risk if you allowed them to, as the hatchlings could have some genetic abnormalties when inbreeding you could run any risk like this. Two brothers if lived together since young sometimes get on if there is no female about but there is always a big risk as when they both mature around 6months they could fight, but personaly i wouldn't risk it having two males together and i would split them up. So your best outcome would be to end up two females.


----------



## pippin9050

XtremeReptiles said:


> They would breed but then that runs risk if you allowed them to, as the hatchlings could have some genetic abnormalties when inbreeding you could run any risk like this. Two brothers if lived together since young sometimes get on if there is no female about but there is always a big risk as when they both mature around 6months they could fight, but personaly i wouldn't risk it having two males together and i would split them up. So your best outcome would be to end up two females.


 ok thanks i am probably going to get two sexed female that already live together:2thumb:
thanks for your help


----------



## MCEE

XtremeReptiles said:


> No night time heating needed if your viv temp doesn't drop below 70f and no you wont need two basking spots :2thumb:


Make that 60F


----------



## XtremeReptiles

MCEE said:


> Make that 60F


No, it's best not below 70f as if it drops to 60f then it can get dangerous, and also it can set them into burmation.


----------



## pippin9050

XtremeReptiles said:


> No, it's best not below 70f as if it drops to 60f then it can get dangerous, and also it can set them into burmation.


 ive heard about brumation in beardies what is it?
thanks


----------



## XtremeReptiles

pippin9050 said:


> ive heard about brumation in beardies what is it?
> thanks


Well, when it becomes winter the temps drop and this causes the animal to burmate this happens from october/november to jan/feb normally a 3 month period. If you want to burmate you drop the basking temp from 95f down to 85f and therefore this drops the other temps and they start to sleep. You should cut the time of how long the uv bulb is on weekly and until the start of jan which then you need to start to increase the temps and how long the bulb do this weekly again. You should wake the rankins every 6/7 days to give them a drink but thats about it. They would lose much weight if not any at all, hope this clears it up for you : victory:


----------



## MCEE

XtremeReptiles said:


> No, it's best not below 70f as if it drops to 60f then it can get dangerous, and also it can set them into burmation.



There are other factors that can trigger brumation and temperature is not the only one. Others could be day length, UV intesity, air pressure, who knows? Besides, temperatures will normally only constantly fall to 60F or below, in a normal houshold, during the coldest winter months when brumation would normally happen anyway. It would very rarely drop to 60F every night and certainly not the in the summer months.

However, having said that, here are my rankin viv, nightime conditions over the las 6/7 months:

Nov-Dec
Night temps avg around 62F (wilth occasional drops to 58/60F)
Daytime - UV light on 10hrs - Basking on 12 hrs - No brumation

Dec-Mar
Night avg temps around 64F (occasional drops to 60is)
Daytime - UV light on 10 Hrs (down to 8hrs in Jan)- Basking 12hrs (10hrs in Jan) - Slight sluggishness, not eating much but not brumating.

Mar-April
Night avg temps around 66F
Daytime - UV light 12hrs - Basking 14hrs - Full Brumation (Slept about 80% of the time including a full 2 weeks without stirring).

April-Present
Night avg temps around 68F (temp have only just started to max out at 70F)
Daytime - UV light 12hrs - Basking 14hrs - Out of brumation, in fact, very lively.

I have no artificial night time heating in any of my vivs and my central heating goes off at bedtime and comes on around 7:30am in the winter.

I don't know where you got your info from or what bad experiences you have had but 60F is far from dangerous, especially if it only drops to this amount occasionally (may happen more regularly if your house is in the wind swept Outer Hebrides ).
As it is you will only obtain night temps of 70F+ during the warmest days of the summer months anyway.

As a side, I have visited Australia many times, and have camped out in rankins territory, in all seasons, and in temperatures that have regularly dropped to the 40s and 50s.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

MCEE said:


> There are other factors that can trigger brumation and temperature is not the only one. Others could be day length, UV intesity, air pressure, who knows? Besides, temperatures will normally only constantly fall to 60F or below, in a normal houshold, during the coldest winter months when brumation would normally happen anyway. It would very rarely drop to 60F every night and certainly not the in the summer months.
> 
> However, having said that, here are my rankin viv, nightime conditions over the las 6/7 months:
> 
> Nov-Dec
> Night temps avg around 62F (wilth occasional drops to 58/60F)
> Daytime - UV light on 10hrs - Basking on 12 hrs - No brumation
> 
> Dec-Mar
> Night avg temps around 64F (occasional drops to 60is)
> Daytime - UV light on 10 Hrs (down to 8hrs in Jan)- Basking 12hrs (10hrs in Jan) - Slight sluggishness, not eating much but not brumating.
> 
> Mar-April
> Night avg temps around 66F
> Daytime - UV light 12hrs - Basking 14hrs - Full Brumation (Slept about 80% of the time including a full 2 weeks without stirring).
> 
> April-Present
> Night avg temps around 68F (temp have only just started to max out at 70F)
> Daytime - UV light 12hrs - Basking 14hrs - Out of brumation, in fact, very lively.
> 
> I have no artificial night time heating in any of my vivs and my central heating goes off at bedtime and comes on around 7:30am in the winter.
> 
> I don't know where you got your info from or what bad experiences you have had but 60F is far from dangerous, especially if it only drops to this amount occasionally (may happen more regularly if your house is in the wind swept Outer Hebrides ).
> As it is you will only obtain night temps of 70F+ during the warmest days of the summer months anyway.
> 
> As a side, I have visited Australia many times, and have camped out in rankins territory, in all seasons, and in temperatures that have regularly dropped to the 40s and 50s.


I mainly got my info from my experiences and rankinsdragons.co.uk and reptilebreeder.co.uk as i find these to contain the best info on them. Maybe dangerous is the wrong word to use but it certainly isn't doing any good to drop the temps that much unless they are burmating. In the wild rankins dragons at night went it tends to drop to these temps go a burrow in the sand near rocky places. The sand contains the heat of the sun from the day and that's how they don't become to cold in the wild i have found, as i have to been to australia to study the wildlife a bit when visiting family : victory:


----------



## pippin9050

Ok thanks does a rankins dragon have to go into brumation or can I keep the temps the same to stop him going in to brumation?
Thanks


----------



## XtremeReptiles

pippin9050 said:


> Ok thanks does a rankins dragon have to go into brumation or can I keep the temps the same to stop him going in to brumation?
> Thanks


Well, from personal experience even when i don't drop the temp they can just go into burmation as it is thought that beardies/rankins can sense the pressure of the atmosphere and decide to when to burmate while others don't. Mine just seem to got sluggish around november then they burmate and then they wake up around end of feb ready for breeding : victory:


----------



## Lesley4444

From my experience even if you dont drop the temp they tend to go into burmation naturallly... or atleast become more sluggish around that time


----------



## kempo08

Hello people,is there any breeders about down south or any1 looking to get rid of m/f rankins, I have what looks to be a female aleady so eyes are wide open for a male and another female if poss :no1: top thread for possibly the best rep :Na_Na_Na_Na: rankins!!!!


----------



## XtremeReptiles

kempo08 said:


> Hello people,is there any breeders about down south or any1 looking to get rid of m/f rankins, I have what looks to be a female aleady so eyes are wide open for a male and another female if poss :no1: top thread for possibly the best rep :Na_Na_Na_Na: rankins!!!!


Aren't you the person that has the young rankins ? If so i would wait abit and i have a male and female together atm but let you know when if i get some babies, but if i do ill prob go to pras with them :2thumb:


----------



## kempo08

XtremeReptiles said:


> Aren't you the person that has the young rankins ? If so i would wait abit and i have a male and female together atm but let you know when if i get some babies, but if i do ill prob go to pras with them :2thumb:


Yeh that's me :2thumb: I just wana get some people ready, to be honest will prob be getting one b4 pras as my will be just in a year then, thanks for ur advise tho :2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

kempo08 said:


> Yeh that's me :2thumb: I just wana get some people ready, to be honest will prob be getting one b4 pras as my will be just in a year then, thanks for ur advise tho :2thumb:


No worries, but i will make sure i post in this thread first if i do get some little ones and also try a find a breeder and reserve some at kempton. I can't make that show :devil:


----------



## kempo08

XtremeReptiles said:


> No worries, but i will make sure i post in this thread first if i do get some little ones and also try a find a breeder and reserve some at kempton. I can't make that show :devil:


Yeh thats cool, add me as a friend and you can pm when u get any or find any breeders  the problem I find is lots of people claim they have rankins and they are just small beardies. It's so hard to find pure rankins, I had to drive to Bristol for my one


----------



## XtremeReptiles

kempo08 said:


> Yeh thats cool, add me as a friend and you can pm when u get any or find any breeders  the problem I find is lots of people claim they have rankins and they are just small beardies. It's so hard to find pure rankins, I had to drive to Bristol for my one


When young yes, but if un sure always ask to see the parents. If the parents don't look like rankins or they don't show you then they are selling you beardies or vittikins : victory:


----------



## pippin9050

XtremeReptiles said:


> Well, from personal experience even when i don't drop the temp they can just go into burmation as it is thought that beardies/rankins can sense the pressure of the atmosphere and decide to when to burmate while others don't. Mine just seem to got sluggish around november then they burmate and then they wake up around end of feb ready for breeding : victory:


ok thanks during brumation can you take the animal out? and do you just feed it normally?
thanks


----------



## pippin9050

and will a 24x15x21 be to small for one?
thanks


----------



## XtremeReptiles

pippin9050 said:


> ok thanks during brumation can you take the animal out? and do you just feed it normally?
> thanks





pippin9050 said:


> and will a 24x15x21 be to small for one?
> thanks


Yes, you can take out the dragon while burmating for a bath to keep him/her hydrated but they don't need to be fed and you should only wake them up for a drink every 7 days. 24x15x21inches would be way too small for one, i recommend 36x24x24 inches for 1 and 48x24x24 for 2 or 3 : victory:, as i know they maybe smaller in size than say a beardie but they need the space as i know my pair use every inch of there 48x24x24- they are active little lizards :2thumb:


----------



## Lesley4444

XtremeReptiles said:


> Yes, you can take out the dragon while burmating for a bath to keep him/her hydrated but they don't need to be fed and you should only wake them up for a drink every 7 days. 24x15x21inches would be way too small for one, i recommend 36x24x24 inches for 1 and 48x24x24 for 2 or 3 : victory:, as i know they maybe smaller in size than say a beardie but they need the space as i know my pair use every inch of there 48x24x24- they are active little lizards :2thumb:



I agree with that... 36x24x24 is best for one... 48x24x24 for two. I did have my two in a 36x24x24 and felt it was to small for them... they appear much calmer and "happier" in their new bigger home


----------



## sam1014

Hi. I've got a rankin around 1 and half year old which is a little cutie. He has got MBD which I was told by the vet he had from when he was born and not raised properly when he was a egg/baby. It's ok though, doesn't seem to cause him problems and it just makes him special to me. 
Anyway, just wondering if someone could give me advice on what the temps should be. Been reading care sheets and they all vary. 
At the moment my hot end is 98, cold end is 81 and basking spot around 135. 
I've been told this is too hot so I need some advice please. 

Also, what are your views on water bowls? I was told by a reptile shop to take mine out because it was big and it will cause humidity. Billy used to love swimming in it though. I've since replaced it and put a much smaller one in but he can barely fit in it. Just worried the humidity can cause a problem for him. 

Thanks in advance. 

Ps...rankins rule!!  

Sam x


----------



## melliott1963

Your temps seem fine to me, although I think the basking spot does seem a little high - mine's about 115

As for water, I've only got a small water bowl in my viv, which is at the cool end. My Rankins also love to swim, so I just make sure that we give her regular baths when she comes out. I use a paint roller tray (brand new!), which gives an ideal depth. However, I'm sure if I was to provide her with something larger she'd enjoy it even more! I'm fairly sure that a small bowl at the cool end shouldn't cause humidity problems.


----------



## sam1014

Thanks for your reply. I'll try and move stuff around a bit to make the basking spot a bit lower.
I think I'll put his big water bowl back in then and obviously put it in cold end. He doesn't seem to like baths, i think he prefers going for a swim when HE feels like it, and not when I decide it's bath time lol.


----------



## MCEE

melliott1963 said:


> Your temps seem fine to me, although I think the basking spot does seem a little high - mine's about 115
> 
> As for water, I've only got a small water bowl in my viv, which is at the cool end. My Rankins also love to swim, so I just make sure that we give her regular baths when she comes out. I use a paint roller tray (brand new!), which gives an ideal depth. However, I'm sure if I was to provide her with something larger she'd enjoy it even more! I'm fairly sure that a small bowl at the cool end shouldn't cause humidity problems.



They are not fine. Rankins do not need quite as high temperatures as beardies.

Warm end 85ish
Cool end 75ish
Basking spot 95/100ish

A little peak or trough in temperatures occasionally won't hurt.
They are smaller animals they won't take as long to cook as beardies.


----------



## Dan Trafford

I have a large but shallow bowl in my cool end, means I have the same amount of water but the lizz can fit in it.


----------



## melliott1963

MCEE said:


> They are not fine. Rankins do not need quite as high temperatures as beardies.
> 
> Warm end 85ish
> Cool end 75ish
> Basking spot 95/100ish
> 
> A little peak or trough in temperatures occasionally won't hurt.
> They are smaller animals they won't take as long to cook as beardies.


Interesting. I can see that this makes sense, but I'm sure I was told that they needed slightly higher temperatures, so I've got mine at 95 at the hot end and 85 at the cool end and she seems to be doing fine.

I took her to the vets the other week to get her de-wormed (I hadn't done this at all since having her, and know I should have taken her sooner!), and he asked what the temps were. When I told him, he said that they were OK.

So what temps do other people have? If I'm 'wrong', then I'll obviously adjust them, but it will be interesting to see what others think.


----------



## sam1014

I'll be adjusting mine straight away. It makes sense though because Ive noticed that billy doesn't really bask much so it's obviously because its too hot for him. He tends to spend a lot of time near the cooler end which again makes sense. I was just worried to lower the temps cuz I've heard that if it's too cold for them it makes it difficult for them to digest their food. 
Would be interesting to hear what temps other have aswell though.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Bump up for this thread!

Some pics of my pair and new female.

Female:

















Male:









New female:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Hi Guys

2 quick questions, 

1) my bigger Rankins Jorgie seems to want to dig, so I thought I might give her a box of something to dig in, she is now 7 months old and weighs in at 87.4 grams. Is she big enough ? and if so what shall I give her to dig in ?

2) I've posted this question elsewhere but then thought :bash: why didnt I put that on the Rankins thread, so here it is.....

*Hi all

Brief history, I bought 2 sibling rankins in March, they lived together at first but the larger one Jorgie bullied Jazz (at the time I thought both were female I now know Jazz is a boy). Anyway long story short they now live separately but Jazz is still a nervy dragon, he's been to the vets, had tests, he's healthy, just on the small side and nervy

Today I had him out for a while as I often do (he does like to come out) and he saw Jorgie thru the glass of her Viv and freaked. I took him to the other end of the room and he was like a different dragon, sitting on my shoulder looking around. It made me wonder, even though they are housed separately their vivs are stacked, Jorgie on the bottom, jazz on top, how good is Rankins sense of smell? Would Jazz be aware of Jorgie below, would he find that a threat ? 

Heather*


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

adorable but......why do some of those pictures remind me of velociraptors in Jurasic park :whistling2: :lol2:



XtremeReptiles said:


> Bump up for this thread!
> 
> Some pics of my pair and new female.
> 
> Female:
> image
> image
> 
> Male:
> image
> 
> New female:
> image
> image
> image


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 2 quick questions,
> 
> 1) my bigger Rankins Jorgie seems to want to dig, so I thought I might give her a box of something to dig in, she is now 7 months old and weighs in at 87.4 grams. Is she big enough ? and if so what shall I give her to dig in ?
> 
> 2) I've posted this question elsewhere but then thought :bash: why didnt I put that on the Rankins thread, so here it is.....
> 
> *Hi all*
> 
> *Brief history, I bought 2 sibling rankins in March, they lived together at first but the larger one Jorgie bullied Jazz (at the time I thought both were female I now know Jazz is a boy). Anyway long story short they now live separately but Jazz is still a nervy dragon, he's been to the vets, had tests, he's healthy, just on the small side and nervy*
> 
> *Today I had him out for a while as I often do (he does like to come out) and he saw Jorgie thru the glass of her Viv and freaked. I took him to the other end of the room and he was like a different dragon, sitting on my shoulder looking around. It made me wonder, even though they are housed separately their vivs are stacked, Jorgie on the bottom, jazz on top, how good is Rankins sense of smell? Would Jazz be aware of Jorgie below, would he find that a threat ? *
> 
> *Heather*


Hi heather, jorgie was obiously the more dominant dragon when living together and this what can happen when two dragons live together while others get on really well. Jazz wouldn't be able to sense jorgie below to my knowledge but he would be able to sense her if they were in the same viv with a divider in hope this helps : victory:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> Hi heather, jorgie was obiously the more dominant dragon when living together and this what can happen when two dragons live together while others get on really well. Jazz wouldn't be able to sense jorgie below to my knowledge but he would be able to sense her if they were in the same viv with a divider in hope this helps : victory:


They are in 2 totally separate vivs, Jorgie in the original Viv & jazz in a new Viv which is stacked above with a few inch gap between

It just surprised me when jazz totally freaked when he saw Jorgie, all these months later, poor little man


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> They are in 2 totally separate vivs, Jorgie in the original Viv & jazz in a new Viv which is stacked above with a few inch gap between
> 
> It just surprised me when jazz totally freaked when he saw Jorgie, all these months later, poor little man


I know that they are in two seperate vivs now and therefore they can't sense one another but regarding when jazz freaked out when he saw jorgie i can only say that jazz must of had a bad experience with jorgie and therefore every time he see's her he must think he will be dominanted again.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> I know that they are in two seperate vivs now and therefore they can't sense one another but regarding when jazz freaked out when he saw jorgie i can only say that jazz must of had a bad experience with jorgie and therefore every time he see's her he must think he will be dominanted again.


Yeah that's what I'm thinking :hmm: which is why I'm kind of wondering if I should move Jazz's Viv as its pretty difficult for him NOT to see Jorgie when I get Jazz out, (or vice versa) especially as Jorgie is an 'in yer face up at the glass nosey nosey' dragon. Unless I'm very very careful :hmm: 

Jorgie was a bully, she used to sit on poor Jazz, chase him away from food and flatten him, poor little lamb


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Yeah that's what I'm thinking :hmm: which is why I'm kind of wondering if I should move Jazz's Viv as its pretty difficult for him NOT to see Jorgie when I get Jazz out, (or vice versa) especially as Jorgie is an 'in yer face up at the glass nosey nosey' dragon. Unless I'm very very careful :hmm:
> 
> Jorgie was a bully, she used to sit on poor Jazz, chase him away from food and flatten him, poor little lamb


If i was you i would move one of the vivs so they are out of sight from one another also can i see your setup and ventilation you have in each setup its only for my personal prefence thanks : victory:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

This is how I have them currently, they ate just standard Viv exotic vivs with normal ventilation, I haven't added anything


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> image
> 
> This is how I have them currently, they ate just standard Viv exotic vivs with normal ventilation, I haven't added anything


I wondering about adding some bigger vents into the side of the viv to addsome added ventilation as i feel there is alot of stagnant air inside the viv.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> I wondering about adding some bigger vents into the side of the viv to addsome added ventilation as i feel there is alot of stagnant air inside the viv.


I can't say it's something I've noticed


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

I moved Jazz's Viv today, phew hard work, you think it'll be simple but with all those wires, anyway it's done :2thumb: and it's funny but he seems more confident already.

I popped him back in then went downstairs for a well earned brew, when I came back up he was sat basking looking out of the glass at the 'new view' and stayed sat there watching me tidy up, showing a great interest. I was worried moving would upset him but it doesn't seem to have done


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> I moved Jazz's Viv today, phew hard work, you think it'll be simple but with all those wires, anyway it's done :2thumb: and it's funny but he seems more confident already.
> 
> I popped him back in then went downstairs for a well earned brew, when I came back up he was sat basking looking out of the glass at the 'new view' and stayed sat there watching me tidy up, showing a great interest. I was worried moving would upset him but it doesn't seem to have done


Maybe after all he could sense jorgie :whistling2:. Oh well at least he is happy now:2thumb:. I also change Rambo's and saphire viv around (changing kitchen roll to tiles, add more ventilation) and they seem more active already. Also kaleeko my new rankins dragon that i got 6 weeks ago also got introduced to rambo and saphire while in the bath and they couldn't of got on better they were swimming around together and they seemed really calm with one another. I normally have a strict 2month quarantine but this was an exception as she was eating really well and seem really healthy, also the owner where i got kaleeko from she said that she had laid eggs before but the male she was with died last year. But now she seem's so much more happier being with her fellow kind again : victory:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

I've got some stills of jazz today from the webcam  he's an active little guy


----------



## Mia88

Hi reptile lovers! I've been carefully setting up a viv for a rankins dragon and now I'm ready to roll. I'm looking to buy one, young or old, in the south east of England and I'm having trouble finding any. I would prefer to buy a rankin from a breeder than from a pet shop. Is anyone able to give any advice on where to find one, or have any contacts? I'm trying preloved, Friday ad, rfuk classifieds and rankinsdragon.co.uk. Is there anywhere else I can check?

I can't wait to get one of these little dudes they're so cool


----------



## Mia88

Mia88 said:


> Hi reptile lovers! I've been carefully setting up a viv for a rankins dragon and now I'm ready to roll. I'm looking to buy one, young or old, in the south east of England and I'm having trouble finding any. I would prefer to buy a rankin from a breeder than from a pet shop. Is anyone able to give any advice on where to find one, or have any contacts? I'm trying preloved, Friday ad, rfuk classifieds and rankinsdragon.co.uk. Is there anywhere else I can check?
> 
> I can't wait to get one of these little dudes they're so cool


*I'm also trying Surrey reptile rescue and Brighton RSPCA*


----------



## Reptile Stef

Hi mate not sure if this feller has any left he had quite a few when I picked my ones up. The only down side is that he lives near Birmingham.

Hope this helps.

Heres the link 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/843408-cb12-pure-baby-rankins-lawsons.html


:2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Mia88 said:


> Hi reptile lovers! I've been carefully setting up a viv for a rankins dragon and now I'm ready to roll. I'm looking to buy one, young or old, in the south east of England and I'm having trouble finding any. I would prefer to buy a rankin from a breeder than from a pet shop. Is anyone able to give any advice on where to find one, or have any contacts? I'm trying preloved, Friday ad, rfuk classifieds and rankinsdragon.co.uk. Is there anywhere else I can check?
> 
> I can't wait to get one of these little dudes they're so cool


I recommend buying from a breeder rather than buying from a pet shop if you want a pure rankins dragon with nothing else in it (Beardie). I may have some babies later on this year which im taking to pompey in october when mine decide to breed :lol2:. I've got 1 un-proven male and 2 females one of which is proven while the other isn't.


----------



## MCEE

Mia88 said:


> Hi reptile lovers! I've been carefully setting up a viv for a rankins dragon and now I'm ready to roll. I'm looking to buy one, young or old, in the south east of England and I'm having trouble finding any. I would prefer to buy a rankin from a breeder than from a pet shop. Is anyone able to give any advice on where to find one, or have any contacts? I'm trying preloved, Friday ad, rfuk classifieds and rankinsdragon.co.uk. Is there anywhere else I can check?
> 
> I can't wait to get one of these little dudes they're so cool



I am in the S.E. and I have 13 eggs cooking at the moment. My second female is about to lay (in the next week or so), and the first is getting "plump" again with her second batch. Therefore, I will probably have some available end of September (too long for you to wait by the sounds of it )


----------



## ROBBERRY

*rankin dragon*

HI.
I am currently in the middle of setting my viv up, could somebody give me some advice on housing a rankin.
I have a 3ft wooden viv . what lighting & flooring plus any extras would I need?
If anybody has any for sale in the near future please let me know.
Thanks.

Rob.


----------



## Lesley4444

I personally keep mines on lino... did keep them on slate when they were smaller but the crickets use to hide under the slate and god that was frustrating. They now have a mini sand pit in their viv... as well as a mini pond for them to soak in... unlike beardies rankins like to lie in their waterbowl. 

I have T5 lighting over head.. as well as two different heat lamps to create two different basking areas as i have two dragons.

Mines enjoy climbing as well... so i have lots of branches and that about their viv so they can do that too.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Hi guys

I'm a bit worried about Jorgie and I'm hoping you can put my mind at rest that this is normal for a Rankins. Jorgie has always been a pig, wolfing down mealies and any other insects I put in, she's gained weight rapidly and is now 87g, she is 7 months old btw.

Anyway for the last couple of weeks she's gone off her food, she's eating an odd bit of her greens (kale, spring greens,rocket) but hardly any insects. I weigh all my lizards weekly and she's not lost any weight to speak of (lost 1g first week but gained it again last week). She seems her usual self behaviour wise except that she's spending more time in the cool end of the Viv and she seems 'darker' in appearance. She is pooping, although not as much, but as she isn't eating as much I guess that's to be expected

I've been bathing her every couple of days, she hasn't shed recently and does keep rubbing her head on the glass as though it's 'itchy'

Is my little girl just growing up or is there a problem ? I should add she had a check up at the vets about 3 weeks ago and was pronounced 'healthy as an ox' :lol2: , in fact it was after the trip to the vets all this started, I thought at first she was sulking

Heather


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm a bit worried about Jorgie and I'm hoping you can put my mind at rest that this is normal for a Rankins. Jorgie has always been a pig, wolfing down mealies and any other insects I put in, she's gained weight rapidly and is now 87g, she is 7 months old btw.
> 
> Anyway for the last couple of weeks she's gone off her food, she's eating an odd bit of her greens (kale, spring greens,rocket) but hardly any insects. I weigh all my lizards weekly and she's not lost any weight to speak of (lost 1g first week but gained it again last week). She seems her usual self behaviour wise except that she's spending more time in the cool end of the Viv and she seems 'darker' in appearance. She is pooping, although not as much, but as she isn't eating as much I guess that's to be expected
> 
> I've been bathing her every couple of days, she hasn't shed recently and does keep rubbing her head on the glass as though it's 'itchy'
> 
> Is my little girl just growing up or is there a problem ? I should add she had a check up at the vets about 3 weeks ago and was pronounced 'healthy as an ox' :lol2: , in fact it was after the trip to the vets all this started, I thought at first she was sulking
> 
> Heather


It sounds like she has got a bit startled when going in to a new environment that she didn't know. Just let her settle in a bit no handling for a few days and also it sounds like she starting to grow up a bit also with regards to eating veg more than live, which in a way is good. But she is still young so she is still growing so she still needs her protein : victory:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Ok thanks 

When you say no handling do you include no baths ? Cos obviously I need to handle her to bath her  she is up at the front a lot, looking out as though she wants to come out so I have been getting her out, maybe inadvertently I've been doing the wrong thing


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Ok thanks
> 
> When you say no handling do you include no baths ? Cos obviously I need to handle her to bath her  she is up at the front a lot, looking out as though she wants to come out so I have been getting her out, maybe inadvertently I've been doing the wrong thing


Yes this includes baths as it is still handling. Just curious but how many times a week do you give them baths then and where is uv bulb positioned in the viv atm?


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> Yes this includes baths as it is still handling. Just curious but how many times a week do you give them baths then and where is uv bulb positioned in the viv atm?


Ok thanks I'll give that a try. I usually give them a bath 2 or 3 times a week, they seem to enjoy it actually , and the uv is up by the roof of the viv


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Ok thanks I'll give that a try. I usually give them a bath 2 or 3 times a week, they seem to enjoy it actually , and the uv is up by the roof of the viv


How high is the viv ?


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> How high is the viv ?


It's a vivexotic compact, so 16 inches :2thumb: I fitted it according to Arcadia Johns instructions : victory:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> It's a vivexotic compact, so 16 inches :2thumb: I fitted it according to Arcadia Johns instructions : victory:


Yes because i just wondering i have a 4x2x2 with three rankins in 1 male 2 female and i have the uv light right at the top with a reflector behind it so im not sure if this will be too far away i debating on wheather to get a big branch that goes up to it so that they can get nearer to it :whistling2:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Ah right, yeah I do have a branch that goes up so she can bask, not too close though


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Ah right, yeah I do have a branch that goes up so she can bask, not too close though


Yeah i have a big banch for basking but they are no where near the uv, but they will be still getting some as they have 12% T5 with a reflector so im going to a reptile rescue centre tomorrow so i will see what i can get :2thumb: and of course no too close : victory:


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Lights*

Hi thanks.
I mite sound a bit dumb but does anybody know which lighting parts I need as there's so many out their & I don't know which ones to buy for my 30" wooden viv.
Thanks.

Rob.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

ROBBERRY said:


> Hi thanks.
> I mite sound a bit dumb but does anybody know which lighting parts I need as there's so many out their & I don't know which ones to buy for my 30" wooden viv.
> Thanks.
> 
> Rob.


Im taking it you want the best lighting possible and im taking it's a rankins dragon, if this is the case then here is some links : victory:

The lighting kit:
Arcadia Complete UV Light Kit: Desert T5 24w - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Hi everyone of the rankins dragon thread. Just a quick update today on the dragons, took them for a yearly check up today but was a bit concern about them as there eating has slowed down. So i took a feacal sample and got a test done and they have no pinworms or parasites of any kind which is great. So while i was there i bought some reptiboost to bath them in as everything helps and i was recommended but the reptile vet to have uv strip and a uv basking bulb instead of just a reflector bulb and a uv strip, what are your thoughts on this ?


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

I asked about that when I was setting up as someone said the basking area should be a bulb, uv preferably, rather than my ceramic. I was told its down to preference but Arcadia John told me that if you have the latest T5 12% uv strip you don't need anything else. 

Maybe your vet was thinking of the old style bulbs that were lacking ?? Or isn't up to speed on new products, my specialist vet only sells reptisun products !! I asked why but my vet didn't know, although she admitted they weren't what she would recommend personally.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> I asked about that when I was setting up as someone said the basking area should be a bulb, uv preferably, rather than my ceramic. I was told its down to preference but Arcadia John told me that if you have the latest T5 12% uv strip you don't need anything else.
> 
> Maybe your vet was thinking of the old style bulbs that were lacking ?? Or isn't up to speed on new products, my specialist vet only sells reptisun products !! I asked why but my vet didn't know, although she admitted they weren't what she would recommend personally.


No he is really up to speed his vets sell all the arcadia stuff even the t5 stuff so he knew what i meant and he recommended to change the position of my uv bulb aswell as my viv is quite high : victory:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> No he is really up to speed his vets sell all the arcadia stuff even the t5 stuff so he knew what i meant and he recommended to change the position of my uv bulb aswell as my viv is quite high : victory:


Oh right, what specific reason did he give for the extra Uv then ?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Oh right, what specific reason did he give for the extra Uv then ?


He said in the wild the sun give both heat and uv which is obvious but he said it will mimic the sun and therefore they can get uv and heat better at the same time therefore they can get the correct amount of uv : victory:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> He said in the wild the sun give both heat and uv which is obvious but he said it will mimic the sun and therefore they can get uv and heat better at the same time therefore they can get the correct amount of uv : victory:


:hmm: yeah that's pretty much the advice I was given from one school of thought when I was setting up my vivs, the other school of thought, plus Arcadia John, said there was no need as they have a 'heat sensor' and so will bask under the ceramic by sensing the heat, and as I NEED night time heat in winter time I went for ceramic, but it's certainly confusing, you want to do your best for them but there is such diverse advice isn't there.

My 2 don't bask under the ceramic, they tend to bask more under the uv, but I'm not sure if they would bask more if they did have a bulb, and to get that I would need 2 new high range dimmer stats, 2 new bulbs, and I wouldn't have night time heat..... Very confusing


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> :hmm: yeah that's pretty much the advice I was given from one school of thought when I was setting up my vivs, the other school of thought, plus Arcadia John, said there was no need as they have a 'heat sensor' and so will bask under the ceramic by sensing the heat, and as I NEED night time heat in winter time I went for ceramic, but it's certainly confusing, you want to do your best for them but there is such diverse advice isn't there.
> 
> My 2 don't bask under the ceramic, they tend to bask more under the uv, but I'm not sure if they would bask more if they did have a bulb, and to get that I would need 2 new high range dimmer stats, 2 new bulbs, and I wouldn't have night time heat..... Very confusing


Thats the same with me they sometimes bask under there heat bulb but love the uv more so i might experiement in buying a all in one, one and getting back to you :2thumb:


----------



## MCEE

XtremeReptiles said:


> Hi everyone of the rankins dragon thread. Just a quick update today on the dragons, took them for a yearly check up today but was a bit concern about them as there eating has slowed down. So i took a feacal sample and got a test done and they have no pinworms or parasites of any kind which is great. So while i was there i bought some reptiboost to bath them in as everything helps and i was recommended but the reptile vet to have uv strip and a uv basking bulb instead of just a reflector bulb and a uv strip, what are your thoughts on this ?


This is all well and good but the trouble is temperature control. Mercury Vapours cannot be controlled via a thermostat. They would, therefore, only be suited to vivariums which are tall enough that you can adjust height of the lamp to get the basking temperatures just right and large enough so that a temperature gradient can be achieved by having the cool end a decent distance from the basking area and, if the cool end is too cool, by adding a second heat source if required.

For general reptile keeping in "standard" sized vivariums they do not seem to be practical


----------



## ROBBERRY

*night time heat*

Hi could I please ask what sort of heat source to you have for night time temps. Cheers. Rob.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

ROBBERRY said:


> Hi could I please ask what sort of heat source to you have for night time temps. Cheers. Rob.


I don't just make sure it doesn't drop below 65-70f


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

ROBBERRY said:


> Hi could I please ask what sort of heat source to you have for night time temps. Cheers. Rob.


I have a ceramic bulb as my basking spot so that is my heat source. The house can get pretty cold in winter so I need it at night as well as day, just to be safe


----------



## Mujician

Heather do you not have a spot bulb?


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Mujician said:


> Heather do you not have a spot bulb?


No I don't, a ceramic and a T5 UV strip, same as the breeder had


----------



## ROBBERRY

*bulb*

Thanks.
What ceramic bulb do you use.Thanks


----------



## ROBBERRY

*temp*

hi thanks.
but what if im sleeping.
thank
rob


----------



## Mujician

Heather you should have at least a normal light bulb (one that doesn't emit heat) next to the ceramic. This way the dragons will go to that spot to get their heat. They need to bask which is why they developed their third eye.


----------



## Mujician

ROBBERRY said:


> hi thanks.
> but what if im sleeping.
> thank
> rob


Do you mean that you sleep through the day and the light will disturb you? Or do you think the light needs to be in 24 hours a day?


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Mujician said:


> Heather you should have at least a normal light bulb (one that doesn't emit heat) next to the ceramic. This way the dragons will go to that spot to get their heat. They need to bask which is why they developed their third eye.


Ok fair enough, I'm happy to improve my Viv  but can you tell me what light bulb doesn't emit heat ? Cos a normal spot bulb does, a heck of a lot of heat , so I'd need to stat it with a dimmer. Could I use an LCD, they don't give out much heat


----------



## Mujician

LEDs, halogen, normal household bulbs etc


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Mujician said:


> LEDs, halogen, normal household bulbs etc


Halogens and normal households get extremely hot (you ever tried taking one out when you've just turned it off lol) but I'll give an LED a try


----------



## Paul P

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Ok fair enough, I'm happy to improve my Viv  but can you tell me what light bulb doesn't emit heat ? Cos a normal spot bulb does, a heck of a lot of heat , so I'd need to stat it with a dimmer. Could I use an LCD, they don't give out much heat


The heat from the spot light will over ride the heat from your ceramic during the day, if your ceramic is attached to a thermostat it'll kick in again once the light goes out.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Paul P said:


> The heat from the spot light will over ride the heat from your ceramic during the day, if your ceramic is attached to a thermostat it'll kick in again once the light goes out.


That's not what I'm worried about, I'm worried that the spot will get too hot, as it wouldn't be stat'd, the ceramic is, but the spot wouldn't be, that's why I wanted one that gave out little or no heat, an LCD seems to be the solution, it gives out a little heat but nowhere near enough to reach 40c so the ceramic 'tops it up' during the day, then at night as you say the ceramic takes over when night time heat is needed : victory:


----------



## Paul P

heatherjhenshaw said:


> That's not what I'm worried about, I'm worried that the spot will get too hot, as it wouldn't be stat'd, the ceramic is, but the spot wouldn't be, that's why I wanted one that gave out little or no heat, an LCD seems to be the solution, it gives out a little heat but nowhere near enough to reach 40c so the ceramic 'tops it up' during the day, then at night as you say the ceramic takes over when night time heat is needed : victory:


A 100w spot shouldnt get that hot, You need a difference between day and night temps. If you set the lighting up as you describe you will have no fluctuation in temps between day and night?
Animals kept at constant temps tend to develop respiritory infections far easier than those that do have night temps and day temps.

I house mine in 4x2x2 vivs, a 100w spot and uv, these are on 12 hours a day. As soon as its lights on they are out to bask untill the reach their optimum temps and then go a hunting. I have no backup heat at night and the temps fall to room temp.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Sorry I didn't make myself clear :blush: I definately do have a different night and day temp, my ceramic is stat'd but I turn it right down at night, so at this time of year to all intents and purposes, it's not on, room temperature. In the winter though my house is very cold at night (no we don't leave the central heating on at night) so hence the need for night time heating

So my day time temp on basking spot is 40c, night time it's turned right down to 22c :2thumb: (room can drop to 15c brrrr) 

I am going to give a bulb a try though, just not a 'hot' one, I'm never happy about using hot unstat'd bulbs since one melted my car key fob when I left it next to a lamp :censor:, and that was 100w, nearly set the :censor: living room on fire, hence my wariness :whistling2:, but I'm going to put an LED right next to my ceramic so they have a lovely basking sunny spot


----------



## Mujician

Rankins need a basking spot of about 115 degrees.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Mujician said:


> Rankins need a basking spot of about 115 degrees.


115 :gasp::gasp:. I've always used 100 i thought beardies need a 115 f


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Mujician said:


> Rankins need a basking spot of about 115 degrees.


What's that in English :lol2: I can never understand Fahrenheit I was born in 1971  

Seriously though I've read so many contradictory things about temps, people saying they need it higher, others saying its dangerous to be higher, sometimes it feels like pot luck ! My vet said between 40c & 42c & she's not steered me wrong yet


----------



## Mujician

XtremeReptiles said:


> 115 :gasp::gasp:. I've always used 100 i thought beardies need a 115 f


But the thing you have to remember is that a rankins dragon is a bearded dragon. A beardies proper name is an inland bearded dragon. Altogether there are 5 or six bearded dragon species. With several naturally occurring hybrids due to overlapping habitats. The vittikins for example can be found in the wild as inland bearded dragons and rankins dragons habitat overlaps.


----------



## Mujician

heatherjhenshaw said:


> What's that in English :lol2: I can never understand Fahrenheit I was born in 1971
> 
> Seriously though I've read so many contradictory things about temps, people saying they need it higher, others saying its dangerous to be higher, sometimes it feels like pot luck ! My vet said between 40c & 42c & she's not steered me wrong yet


115 is 46 point something. The warm end should be around 90 is which is about 35 I think. Either way, there should be one spot in the viv with a much higher temperature for basking. The warm end is very different to the basking spot.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Wow that's hot ! Yeah I know the basking spot is much higher than the warm end, my basking spot is 40-41c, warm end around 33c-34c, cool end 25c. What about you Xtreme reptile ? 

The odd thing is both my rankins were checked by my exotics vets not a month ago and naturally they check set up as well and she said all these temps were fine. I need to do some research and give this some thought

Can I ask, and I'm not being funny or anything it's a genuine question, what is the source of your information ?


----------



## Mujician

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/3931587185


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Mujician said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/3931587185


Ah ok thanks


----------



## jetski

I always keep the temps at 45'c for the basking spot, 35'c for the general hot end and 25'c for the cool end. 

Keep it simple, use the correct wattage bulb for the size of the vivarium and use a thermostat on it. If your house drops below 18'c in the nights (unlikely in the summer) then it's worth installing a heat matt on a side or back wall. I would never use ceramic heating elements they get way too hot, they are dangerous, if you touched one it would take your skin off. If the dragon decided to sleep under it it could over heat him while he sleeps. Even a thermostatically controlled one will get just as hot just not constantly


----------



## jetski

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Ok fair enough, I'm happy to improve my Viv  but can you tell me what light bulb doesn't emit heat ? Cos a normal spot bulb does, a heck of a lot of heat , so I'd need to stat it with a dimmer. Could I use an LCD, they don't give out much heat


Bin the ceramic heater, they give off dangerous amounts of heat. Just use a incandescent spot bulb of the correct wattage. 60,80, or 100w are most commonly used depending on the size of your viv but use a thermostat if your concerned of it over heating. Incandescent bulbs are standard issue for dragons so you know they are perfect for the job


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Wow that's hot ! Yeah I know the basking spot is much higher than the warm end, my basking spot is 40-41c, warm end around 33c-34c, cool end 25c. What about you Xtreme reptile ?
> 
> The odd thing is both my rankins were checked by my exotics vets not a month ago and naturally they check set up as well and she said all these temps were fine. I need to do some research and give this some thought
> 
> Can I ask, and I'm not being funny or anything it's a genuine question, what is the source of your information ?


Well my basking spot is 100f and the hot end is 90f and the cool end is 75-80f. I get my information from Rankins Dragon .co.uk

Even though some of the things on this website i disagree with such as; the size of the enclosure they recommend for the one dragon as a minimum other than a few things hear and there it is pretty good. Also i might try upping the basking to 115f and see what they like best. Do you find this very affective ?


----------



## MCEE

XtremeReptiles said:


> Well my basking spot is 100f and the hot end is 90f and the cool end is 75-80f.


About the same as mine. It would be better having them 5 or so degrees cooler at the warm and cool ends but that is quite hard to achieve in the summer (our viv room gets quite warm). I sometimes have to open the doors half an inch either side to put a bit more airflow through the viv.



> Also i might try upping the basking to 115f and see what they like best. Do you find this very affective ?


Trouble then is you run the risk of making the ambient temperature too high. Mine tend to avoid the baskin spot if it hits over over 105F, they climb down off the rock and and slob out on the floor. I find 95-100F is ample. I get this with a 60w B&Q spot. It's on a dimmer stat and I very rarely see it at full power.


----------



## MCEE

jetski said:


> I always keep the temps at 45'c for the basking spot, 35'c for the general hot end and 25'c for the cool end.
> 
> Keep it simple, use the correct wattage bulb for the size of the vivarium and use a thermostat on it. If your house drops below 18'c in the nights (unlikely in the summer) then it's worth installing a heat matt on a side or back wall. I would never use ceramic heating elements they get way too hot, they are dangerous, if you touched one it would take your skin off. If the dragon decided to sleep under it it could over heat him while he sleeps. Even a thermostatically controlled one will get just as hot just not constantly


Seriously, you really do not need any heating at night. Unless your house constantly/continuously drops well below 60F (15C) then maybe, but even if it drops as low as 50/55F (10-14C) occasionally it will not hurt these dragons. They have to put up with a large varation of temperatures in the wild (getting a lot cooler than 50F sometimes) so the occasional drop will not harm them.


----------



## jetski

MCEE said:


> Seriously, you really do not need any heating at night. Unless your house constantly/continuously drops well below 60F (15C) then maybe, but even if it drops as low as 50/55F (10-14C) occasionally it will not hurt these dragons. They have to put up with a large varation of temperatures in the wild (getting a lot cooler than 50F sometimes) so the occasional drop will not harm them.


Trying to recreate natural temperatures is a mistake, mother nature is harsh and cruel. Some animals survive these harsh conditions and others don't. I'd like to believe that our pets are protected from these harmful extremes. 

In the UK the temps can drop below -20 but if you kept a human at these temperatures it would suffer. I would recommend providing additional heat if the temperature drops below 18'c. This is unlikely in any modern home in the UK so for most night time heating is unnecessary but it all depends on the temperature your own home drops to. Anything below 18'c will not be comfortable for them


----------



## XtremeReptiles

MCEE said:


> About the same as mine. It would be better having them 5 or so degrees cooler at the warm and cool ends but that is quite hard to achieve in the summer (our viv room gets quite warm). I sometimes have to open the doors half an inch either side to put a bit more airflow through the viv.
> 
> 
> 
> Trouble then is you run the risk of making the ambient temperature too high. Mine tend to avoid the baskin spot if it hits over over 105F, they climb down off the rock and and slob out on the floor. I find 95-100F is ample. I get this with a 60w B&Q spot. It's on a dimmer stat and I very rarely see it at full power.


What do you mean by 95-100 is ample ? I also use the r80 60w reflector from b and q and it is also on a dimmer and what do you mean it's very rare you see it at full power? and what are your temps?


----------



## MCEE

jetski said:


> Trying to recreate natural temperatures is a mistake, mother nature is harsh and cruel. Some animals survive these harsh conditions and others don't. I'd like to believe that our pets are protected from these harmful extremes.
> In the UK the temps can drop below -20 but if you kept a human at these temperatures it would suffer.


Your analogy is a little over the top. I am not saying you should keep them at a contant 10C all the time, just that an occasional low drop will not do any harm. If you re read my comment you will see this is what I said.



> I would recommend providing additional heat if the temperature drops below 18'c. This is unlikely in any modern home in the UK so for most night time heating is unnecessary but it all depends on the temperature your own home drops to. Anything below 18'c will not be comfortable for them


Have you asked them? They are asleep. That is what puts them asleep. Cooling slows them down so they can sleep. This is how reptiles work. Keeping the temps too high can causing them discomfort as they will not sleep as well. Where did you get this 18C for Rankins from?

Still if you are happy with the way you do things that is fine. If it works for you, great. My way, also works, for me and I have happy dragons. I know because I asked them.


----------



## MCEE

XtremeReptiles said:


> What do you mean by 95-100 is ample ? I also use the r80 60w reflector from b and q and it is also on a dimmer and what do you mean it's very rare you see it at full power? and what are your temps?



Sorry, :blush: I meant 100/105F is an ample basking temp. This is how I have mine, the same as you. I would not try and raise it to 115F. For a start your ambient temps will rise (unless you heighten the basking area to nearer the heat source). Also, they may not bask directly under it, as it may be too warm for them, and they will gather around the edge.

The basking lamp is rarely on full power (always, at least, slightly dimmed) and I achieve around 100/105F at the basking area. In the summer, the vivarium very rarely gets cool enough to require full power. It will fully eluminate first thing in the morning, when it first comes on, but soon dims down. I tried using a 40w spot bulb but it does not achieve a high enough basking temperature.

I stat the vivarium at the cool end to prevent overheating. In the summer the cool end gets quite warm, very rarely below 80F and because of this it is a bit of a juggling act to get the trade offs correct. Do I have a warmish cool end and keep the basking spot temperatures high enough or do I keep the cool end cooler and risk the spot bulb not eluminating? I have just about got it OK. Not ideal but OK.

Having said all that, I am starting to wonder if there really is something in the "conditioning" theory. Maybe you can condition your animals to adapt to certain conditions (a few degrees here and there) and the younger you start the conditioning process, the better. Maybe that explains why certain conditions work quite well for one owners lizards and another setup works better for another, because they have adapted to whatever environment that has been provided. But, hey, that's another debate for another day.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

MCEE said:


> Sorry, :blush: I meant 100/105F is an ample basking temp. This is how I have mine, the same as you. I would not try and raise it to 115F. For a start your ambient temps will rise (unless you heighten the basking area to nearer the heat source). Also, they may not bask directly under it, as it may be too warm for them, and they will gather around the edge.
> 
> The basking lamp is rarely on full power (always, at least, slightly dimmed) and I achieve around 100/105F at the basking area. In the summer, the vivarium very rarely gets cool enough to require full power. It will fully eluminate first thing in the morning, when it first comes on, but soon dims down. I tried using a 40w spot bulb but it does not achieve a high enough basking temperature.
> 
> I stat the vivarium at the cool end to prevent overheating. In the summer the cool end gets quite warm, very rarely below 80F and because of this it is a bit of a juggling act to get the trade offs correct. Do I have a warmish cool end and keep the basking spot temperatures high enough or do I keep the cool end cooler and risk the spot bulb not eluminating? I have just about got it OK. Not ideal but OK.
> 
> Having said all that, I am starting to wonder if there really is something in the "conditioning" theory. Maybe you can condition your animals to adapt to certain conditions (a few degrees here and there) and the younger you start the conditioning process, the better. Maybe that explains why certain conditions work quite well for one owners lizards and another setup works better for another, because they have adapted to whatever environment that has been provided. But, hey, that's another debate for another day.


I very much agree with this. Regards to the do i keep the basking high enough and the cool end warm or the opposite, i find if you add extra vents at the cool end and go for the usual basking spot of what your lizard likes then at the cool end even in the summer i achieve 75-80f while i have a good 100-105f basking spot : victory:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Well I was so concerned that I was doing wrong by my dragons that I rushed out early yesterday, bought the spot bulbs, (60w) and installed them. Temps at the basking spot are 40-41c, as confirmed by 2 digital thermometers and an infra red.

And where have they both spent the last 2 days...... Opposite end of the Vivs !!!! Contrary, that's what they are lol


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Well I was so concerned that I was doing wrong by my dragons that I rushed out early yesterday, bought the spot bulbs, (60w) and installed them. Temps at the basking spot are 40-41c, as confirmed by 2 digital thermometers and an infra red.
> 
> And where have they both spent the last 2 days...... Opposite end of the Vivs !!!! Contrary, that's what they are lol


When you mean opposite end of the viv do you mean there at the basking spot or they are at the cool end ?


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> When you mean opposite end of the viv do you mean there at the basking spot or they are at the cool end ?


Cool end lol, as far away from the spot as they can get


----------



## MCEE

XtremeReptiles said:


> I very much agree with this. Regards to the do i keep the basking high enough and the cool end warm or the opposite, i find if you add extra vents at the cool end and go for the usual basking spot of what your lizard likes then at the cool end even in the summer i achieve 75-80f while i have a good 100-105f basking spot : victory:


I have five vents. Three along the top and two at the bottom, either end. However, I still have to open the viv doors by half an inch most summer days.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Cool end lol, as far away from the spot as they can get


I suggest turning the temp down abit :whistling2:


----------



## jhzgto

On "instruction" from Xtreme, here i am to say hello :Na_Na_Na_Na: to my fellow Rankins keepers.

I have started other threads about my new boys, maybe I should have done it here but I doubt it's done much harm.

For the past 3 months i have had just my single male beardie & as a new keeper, read & read & the read some more, the problem is.......... the more I read, the more interested I get !!

Fancied a rankins due to lack of space for another large viv & after some confusion ended up with two ! (one bought from Reptile Mania Whittlesey last Wednesday & the other arrived here courtesey of Dave (Stary Eyes) on Sunday, complete with a 36" viv.

Hoping I don't need to ask too many daft questions but wil try to take part in discussion, debate etc:whistling2::whistling2:

Here's my little boys....


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Welcome :2thumb:the more the merrier. There doesn't seem to be much Rankins info out there so I think a lot of the time we are all just 'muddling along together' :whistling2:

Your boys are lovely 



jhzgto said:


> On "instruction" from Xtreme, here i am to say hello :Na_Na_Na_Na: to my fellow Rankins keepers.
> 
> I have started other threads about my new boys, maybe I should have done it here but I doubt it's done much harm.
> 
> For the past 3 months i have had just my single male beardie & as a new keeper, read & read & the read some more, the problem is.......... the more I read, the more interested I get !!
> 
> Fancied a rankins due to lack of space for another large viv & after some confusion ended up with two ! (one bought from Reptile Mania Whittlesey last Wednesday & the other arrived here courtesey of Dave (Stary Eyes) on Sunday, complete with a 36" viv.
> 
> Hoping I don't need to ask too many daft questions but wil try to take part in discussion, debate etc:whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> Here's my little boys....
> 
> image


----------



## XtremeReptiles

jhzgto said:


> On "instruction" from Xtreme, here i am to say hello :Na_Na_Na_Na: to my fellow Rankins keepers.
> 
> I have started other threads about my new boys, maybe I should have done it here but I doubt it's done much harm.
> 
> For the past 3 months i have had just my single male beardie & as a new keeper, read & read & the read some more, the problem is.......... the more I read, the more interested I get !!
> 
> Fancied a rankins due to lack of space for another large viv & after some confusion ended up with two ! (one bought from Reptile Mania Whittlesey last Wednesday & the other arrived here courtesey of Dave (Stary Eyes) on Sunday, complete with a 36" viv.
> 
> Hoping I don't need to ask too many daft questions but wil try to take part in discussion, debate etc:whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> Here's my little boys....
> 
> image


So you took my instructions then :lol2:. :welcome:to the forum and to the world of pogona : victory:. As said above there is not much info on rankins but plenty on beardies so us rankins keepers have to use our own experiences to help one another and btw lovely rankins :2thumb:


----------



## jhzgto

Thanks peeps :2thumb:

I love my little Rankins, quite different to Edgar the beardie, much more "twitchy" although even after a couple of days i can get them to sit on my hand quite calmly.

Boris is tiny & the calmer of the two, but very delicate.

Enoch just looks evil, much darker than the pix show, almost black / dark green, & has been quite a handful. 48 hours ago he was "threatening" my hand every time i went near him, but today I have managed to handle him 2 or 3 times for 5-10 mins & he's getting the idea that I'm not likely to hurt him :2thumb:

Hoping they both calm down enough to let them sit on me without the worry of them doing a runner for no reason - not sure how docile a Rankins gets with regular handling ? 

My beardie Edgar is only 6 months but is quite happy to sit on me for 20 mins or more with no intention of wasting energy moving !


----------



## XtremeReptiles

jhzgto said:


> Thanks peeps :2thumb:
> 
> I love my little Rankins, quite different to Edgar the beardie, much more "twitchy" although even after a couple of days i can get them to sit on my hand quite calmly.
> 
> Boris is tiny & the calmer of the two, but very delicate.
> 
> Enoch just looks evil, much darker than the pix show, almost black / dark green, & has been quite a handful. 48 hours ago he was "threatening" my hand every time i went near him, but today I have managed to handle him 2 or 3 times for 5-10 mins & he's getting the idea that I'm not likely to hurt him :2thumb:
> 
> Hoping they both calm down enough to let them sit on me without the worry of them doing a runner for no reason - not sure how docile a Rankins gets with regular handling ?
> 
> My beardie Edgar is only 6 months but is quite happy to sit on me for 20 mins or more with no intention of wasting energy moving !


I know you find that rankins are alot more active than beardies. So you will soon find they may out grown their viv as they are really active. With regards to do ever rankins become docile i would say yes, i have mine to the point that they walk on me when they want to be handled. But you will then find out that when getting the dragon out that they just don't always sit there like beardies as they have the own little characters and they like run around and explore the place. I think everyone would agree with this. Btw just keep handling the dragons and they will become docile. : victory:


----------



## melliott1963

My wife and daughter took our Rankins (Sandiego) out in the garden yesterday and she loved basking in the sunshine. My daughter did ring me up a little worried as Sandiego had eaten some grass. We don't use any fertiliser or weed killer on our lawn, so I'm assuming this is OK. She doesn't seem any the worse for it this morning.

Will try and get some photos posted later.


----------



## nicnet

OK I wish I didn't have to do this, but alas space and finance means I can't get these rankins, but someone else really should pick them up. They look really healthy and the setup looks good also. £150 bargain for a nice looking wood viv and a pair of young 16 month rankins

Preloved | for sale - 2 rankins dragons plus full viv setup for sale in Eaglescliffe, Cleveland, UK


If your not a member on preloved then PM me and I'll send you the phone number.


----------



## jhzgto

Well, that went downhill quickly !!

My 2nd Rankins arrived Sunday pm & for the first 24 hours was pretty nervous.

over 3-4 days we gradually built up some trust & by Thursday i could slide his glass open, stroke him & gently pick him up. Quite happy to sit on my hand & have some attention.

Friday morning & all hell breaks loose !!

He runs away as soon as i try to stroke him, spins round & "gapes" at me in a very threatening way !!

Constantly head bobbing st my other rankins (vivs are opposite, maybe 5 feet apart). No chance of handling him this morning without stressing him out even more !!

Did he have a dream ? Doesn't he like my shirt today ?

Any ideas of the best way forward ??

Not happy today, i thought we were making some fast progress :whistling2:




ETA: Nothing has changed except, for the first time since he's been here, I am using a charger to charge my lipo batteries - i don't suppose it's possible that's affecting him (charger is beside his viv)


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

He's probably saying 'woah things are going to fast here slow down buddy'. The normal settling in time for any reptile is 2 weeks hands off, so to have him anywhere near you you've been pushing him, I'm not saying that's a bad thing and lord knows its tempting but maybe you need to back off and give him some space. Sometimes they just get stressed, respect what he's telling you and give him some alone time


----------



## jhzgto

Fair comments & thanks for the quick reply :2thumb:

I have read the info about giving them some time, but i'm impatient for progress & at the same time, patient with them.

Lucky enough to have a job where I spend a lot of time at home, most mornings 6am - 9am I am here & usually home by mid-day, so it's too tempting to want to spend time with them.

My only "niggle" with leaving them is a nagging feeling that maybe they will form a habit of being left alone ?

So much to learn about these little guys, but worth it - they are great :no1:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Oh I know believe me, I'm the same, I'm still pretty new to them myself and I just so bad want to get them out all the time but one of mine, jazz, was so nervy at first that I had to take things unbelievably (tortuously) slowly, but we are getting there now. He was sat on my shoulder quite happily yesterday : victory:

Odd enough Jorgie was the bold one, happy to jump onto my hand early on and she's decided to get a stress head on the last week or two after a vet visit really upset her, so on advice I'm giving her some space, even though I want to just get her out and give her a cuddle :lol2: but she's definately warning me off, whipping her tail and puffing up, I still handle her for necessities, cleaning out for example, but keep it minimal


----------



## HoT-MetaL

Hi all,

Just bought my first lizard, Ray the rankins. The pet shop think he's a boy but can't be certain as he's only 5 months. He was the runt of the litter but has been eating very well, is tame and alert. He has beautiful red markings by his ear and arm pits. 

I'm buying my setup this week and picking him up when ready. When he's home I'll be doing a faecal test with my vets. Any tips for a newbie?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

HoT-MetaL said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just bought my first lizard, Ray the rankins. The pet shop think he's a boy but can't be certain as he's only 5 months. He was the runt of the litter but has been eating very well, is tame and alert. He has beautiful red markings by his ear and arm pits.
> 
> I'm buying my setup this week and picking him up when ready. When he's home I'll be doing a faecal test with my vets. Any tips for a newbie?


Hi mate can you put some pics up as there are no morphs of rankins yet and therefore would describe was a citrus beardie or vittikins :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

XtremeReptiles said:


> Hi mate can you put some pics up as there are no morphs of rankins yet and therefore would describe was a citrus beardie or vittikins :2thumb:


Not sure if this link will work, but shows a few different colour morphs of henrylawsoni

Reptifit - Pogona henrylawsoni


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> Hi mate can you put some pics up as there are no morphs of rankins yet and therefore would describe was a citrus beardie or vittikins :2thumb:


My rankins both have red markings around their ears and arm pits as well, very pretty


----------



## MCEE

Paul P said:


> Not sure if this link will work, but shows a few different colour morphs of henrylawsoni
> 
> Reptifit - Pogona henrylawsoni



How many of these photos depict "one-offs" or even just colourful, freshly shed dragons. There is nothing saying they are breeding true. Also, the use of diferent cameras and different exposures (and even post processing) can enhance colours.
Having said that, should any "morphs" become available they would be quite expensive. Rankins are not as prolific as bearded dragons and a lot of their eggs do not hatch. For example, at the moment I have thirty seven eggs (so far) in the incubator and I will be extremely happy if fifteen of those hatch (in fact I have my suspicions that at least seven or eight are infertile). The low hatch rate is probably one of the reasons they are not as commonly seen available and the very reason it is very difficult and enormously time consuming to try to obtain true morphs from the species.


----------



## masivemike

Anyone selling rankins around Yorkshire area would consider on its own or a pair with or without viv or even if someone would courier?
Thanks:whistling2:


----------



## HoT-MetaL

Hi all.

I'm hopefully picking my Rankins up on friday - he is only 5months old and is the runt of the litter but apparently eating/pooing/shedding well. We've checked him, he's all good and alert 

Below is a picture of my setup but I wanted to confirm it was all good

Hot side temp=94
Cool side temp=85

I am going to add a hide/branch to the cool end too, as well as a feeding dish. The current dish in there is a water dish 










My one concern is the basking temperature - the surface gets to about 120! Thats very very hot, will the little fella be ok to bask on that temperature?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

HoT-MetaL said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm hopefully picking my Rankins up on friday - he is only 5months old and is the runt of the litter but apparently eating/pooing/shedding well. We've checked him, he's all good and alert
> 
> Below is a picture of my setup but I wanted to confirm it was all good
> 
> Hot side temp=94
> Cool side temp=85
> 
> I am going to add a hide/branch to the cool end too, as well as a feeding dish. The current dish in there is a water dish
> 
> image
> 
> My one concern is the basking temperature - the surface gets to about 120! Thats very very hot, will the little fella be ok to bask on that temperature?


I would say turn the hot end down abit 120 basking is quite a bit too hot plus the cool end is atleast 5degrees to hot. Good luck with the little one : victory:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> My rankins both have red markings around their ears and arm pits as well, very pretty


Two of mine the lighter of the three have this aswell but i would class it as a morph : victory:


----------



## MCEE

HoT-MetaL said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm hopefully picking my Rankins up on friday - he is only 5months old and is the runt of the litter but apparently eating/pooing/shedding well. We've checked him, he's all good and alert
> 
> Below is a picture of my setup but I wanted to confirm it was all good
> 
> Hot side temp=94
> Cool side temp=85
> 
> I am going to add a hide/branch to the cool end too, as well as a feeding dish. The current dish in there is a water dish
> 
> image
> 
> My one concern is the basking temperature - the surface gets to about 120! Thats very very hot, will the little fella be ok to bask on that temperature?


As has already been said, the temps are too warm by five to ten degrees. The basking temp shouldn't be warmer than about 105Fish, give or take. I do not know what the power is of the lamp you are using is but try a smaller wattage.

Also, do not put the hide directly under the heat source, move it to the cool end. The thermostat probe would be better at the cool end, too, rather than the middle. It is important that lizards do not overheat (which can often be more dangerous than underheating) and they need somewhere to thermoregulate and cool down. The purpose of a thermostat is not to make sure the lizards stay warm but to keep the the vivarium from overheating.


----------



## murph67

*Reply to Rankins Dragons.*

Those pictures are great, we've got 10 babies now plus mom and dad and 11 eggs in our incubator. Your incubator looks pretty impressive. We have got a polystyrene box as well but we have just got a heat mat and pulse thermostat which seem to work well. We keep trying to give Mom a pinkie occasionally but she doesn't seem to like them much, does anyone else find this? We went to the CREAKS show on Sunday here in Kidderminster and it was awesome. They had loads of Bearded Dragons there but no Rankins.


----------



## HoT-MetaL

Hi All.

We got Ray our Rankins Dragon on Friday. He is about 6months old and was the runt of the litter, so to speak. 

Since getting him he dug and dug and dug for the first two days, but didnt get far as he's on kitchen roll! He has spent his whole time in the hide and has only basked once. He has only eaten two locusts at this time. He's also had two poos! 

At the moment he is constantly hiding - we have looked at other posts and removed the hide as advised. Now he hides up his log and even sleeps there! He has been moving around today and poo'd again, but has not eaten a thing since saturday. We tried to hand feed him a wax-worm but he wasn't having any of it!

We're really worried about him because he isn't eating! Is there anything we can do? I've bought some small hoppers so am planning on putting those in there tomorrow.

Temps... Hot Side: 34degrees, Basking Spot: 39degrees, Cool Side: 27degrees (a little hot but I cannot keep it cooler without massively affecting the hot side for some reason!) 

Any ideas folks? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MCEE

HoT-MetaL said:


> We got Ray our Rankins Dragon on Friday. He is about 6months old and was the runt of the litter, so to speak.
> 
> Since getting him he dug and dug and dug for the first two days, but didnt get far as he's on kitchen roll! He has spent his whole time in the hide and has only basked once. He has only eaten two locusts at this time. He's also had two poos!
> 
> At the moment he is constantly hiding - we have looked at other posts and removed the hide as advised. Now he hides up his log and even sleeps there! He has been moving around today and poo'd again, but has not eaten a thing since saturday. We tried to hand feed him a wax-worm but he wasn't having any of it!
> 
> We're really worried about him because he isn't eating! Is there anything we can do? I've bought some small hoppers so am planning on putting those in there tomorrow.
> 
> Temps... Hot Side: 34degrees, Basking Spot: 39degrees, Cool Side: 27degrees (a little hot but I cannot keep it cooler without massively affecting the hot side for some reason!)


As long as he has somewhere to cool down (thermoregulate). Your temperatures seem OK, not too much over the ideal. However, he really does need somewhere to shelter from UVB when it gets too much for him. By removing this facility you have not only removed his UVB/heat getaway but his "safety" area and this could be stressing him.

You only got him Friday, give him a chance to settle. Put his hide back. Make him feel safe, secure and comfortable and he may begin to settle down and begin to eat.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

MCEE said:


> As long as he has somewhere to cool down (thermoregulate). Your temperatures seem OK, not too much over the ideal. However, he really does need somewhere to shelter from UVB when it gets too much for him. By removing this facility you have not only removed his UVB/heat getaway but his "safety" area and this could be stressing him.
> 
> You only got him Friday, give him a chance to settle. Put his hide back. Make him feel safe, secure and comfortable and he may begin to settle down and begin to eat.


As nicet said you must have atleast one hide in there so he can get away from the uv. But if he is hiding your temps are ever to hot or too cold you have to decide that but changing as he is trying to tell that by his actions :2thumb:


----------



## HoT-MetaL

Thanks for the replies guys. 

Any tips on how to cool the end cool-end? I've switched to a lower wattage bulb and have moved the basking spot further to the hot end. However, if I turn the thermostat down it brings the warm end down considerably too.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

HoT-MetaL said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> Any tips on how to cool the end cool-end? I've switched to a lower wattage bulb and have moved the basking spot further to the hot end. However, if I turn the thermostat down it brings the warm end down considerably too.


Try and reach 95f-100f basking and the cool the cool end abit more i would put a vent there to allow it to call abit : victory:


----------



## melliott1963

Thought I'd post a couple of photos of Sandiego enjoying herself in the sunshine of my garden:


----------



## HoT-MetaL

Hi all. 

I followed the advice about cooling my temps a bit. Ray has settled down, has been basking and has a new favourite place to sleep which is upright on his log! 

He's pooing and eating too, although doesn't really respond to our presence yet. 

Thanks for the advice, I'm sure I'll be back!


----------



## kerry10281

I sorry if this isn't the place but jaws wondering if anyone has any Rankins for sale near the Hertfordshire area please  
Thanks Kerry x


----------



## melliott1963

I don't know whereabouts you are in Herts, but my local shop, Reptile Ranch, took delivery of some baby Rankins this last week. They all looked really cute. It's in South Woodford which might not be too far a drive for you.


----------



## kerry10281

Thanks for the reply! I'm in Stevenage so I'll have a look 
Thanks x


----------



## jhzgto

Hi again Peeps 

Anybody care to share their experiences with feeding rankins dragons ?

One of mine has been ill, so i expect him to be fussy but my other rankins (Boris) has become a very picky eater !

when I got him a few weeks ago, he would munch on dubia, locusts, mealies or (obviously) waxworm treats.

Now, although he eats well, he won't touch a locust or dubia, but eagerly noshes 4 or 5 mealworms & a couple of waxies in one meal.

I know mealies aren't the best food for him, but he doesn't seem to appreciate the effort i have put into breeding high quality grub for him :lol2:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

jhzgto said:


> Hi again Peeps
> 
> Anybody care to share their experiences with feeding rankins dragons ?
> 
> One of mine has been ill, so i expect him to be fussy but my other rankins (Boris) has become a very picky eater !
> 
> when I got him a few weeks ago, he would munch on dubia, locusts, mealies or (obviously) waxworm treats.
> 
> Now, although he eats well, he won't touch a locust or dubia, but eagerly noshes 4 or 5 mealworms & a couple of waxies in one meal.
> 
> I know mealies aren't the best food for him, but he doesn't seem to appreciate the effort i have put into breeding high quality grub for him :lol2:


Oooh tell me about it, mealworms mealworms only wants mealworms, used to eat Dubais, locusts, anything I put in front of them, but then decided to get choosy :devil:, if you find a solution, do let me know :lol2:


----------



## jhzgto

:lol2: it's not just mine then !

My other rankins is the same but I expected that with his illness.

So frustrating. lovely juicy locusts & dubias on offer & the only one that eats them is my beardie (but she eats anything that moves !)


----------



## melliott1963

My Rankins used to eat anything and everything she was offered, but since she's become fully grown she's got more fussy. However, whilst she always has fresh veg available, I only offer locusts. She'll often go a few days not eating them, then she'll have 2 - 4 in one go. My theory is that, she's got the veg if she's hungry, so if she doesn't want live food, that's her choice!


----------



## jhzgto

melliott1963 said:


> My Rankins used to eat anything and everything she was offered, but since she's become fully grown she's got more fussy. However, whilst she always has fresh veg available, I only offer locusts. She'll often go a few days not eating them, then she'll have 2 - 4 in one go. My theory is that, she's got the veg if she's hungry, so if she doesn't want live food, that's her choice!


just got back form the vets with my other rankins & she told me exactly what you said ... many thanks


----------



## XtremeReptiles

People just offered my rankins calciworms and they love them they were getting bored off locusts and dubias all the time. Much recommend these : victory:


----------



## kempo08

Deffo in love :lol2: can home and found them like this, realy makes u smile when u see this bless em :2thumb:


----------



## jhzgto

XtremeReptiles said:


> People just offered my rankins calciworms and they love them they were getting bored off locusts and dubias all the time. Much recommend these : victory:


Tried them as well, they were not interested. But... the new tactics advised by the vet, be cruel, make them go hungry for a day or two - it's locusts, dubias or nothing (this is gonna be harder on me than them).


----------



## XtremeReptiles

jhzgto said:


> Tried them as well, they were not interested. But... the new tactics advised by the vet, be cruel, make them go hungry for a day or two - it's locusts, dubias or nothing (this is gonna be harder on me than them).


Yeah i feed my adults every other day anyway : victory:, but bless them my rankins think there waxworms so they gobble down as many as they can :lol2:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

What about when they are still growing though and don't eat much (if any) veggies. Would you still take the hard line and say 'it's that or nothing' ? 

My 2 aren't fully grown, both 9 months, Jorgie is 85g, Jazz 50g (seperate vivs) , Jorgie occasionally nibbles veggies but Jazz doesn't touch them, and both just want mealies ! I always offer dubais, locusts, and calcis but nope


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> What about when they are still growing though and don't eat much (if any) veggies. Would you still take the hard line and say 'it's that or nothing' ?
> 
> My 2 aren't fully grown, both 9 months, Jorgie is 85g, Jazz 50g (seperate vivs) , Jorgie occasionally nibbles veggies but Jazz doesn't touch them, and both just want mealies ! I always offer dubais, locusts, and calcis but nope


If they dont want anything then dont feed live even when growing for a day and leave veggies in there if they are that hungry they will eat! Jorgie very heavy for her age she weighs the same as my adults :lol2:, if she starts to weigh over the 120grams mark then she isnt a full rankins just to let you know so just monitor that: victory:


----------



## HoT-MetaL

I'm having to take my little rankins to the vets twice a day for the next five days to have medicine for coccidia and pin worms. I feel so bad, the poor little fella wriggles about as we have to hold his head and open his mouth to feed him the medicine  Reptoboost twice daily too whilst he's being treated apparently


----------



## melliott1963

I had to do the same with mine, although in our case the vet gave one big dose for the coccidia and I gave the worming medicine myself. Mine loved taking it and always licked her lips after having it!


----------



## jimbob1984

*Newbie RD owner!*

Hi,

I bought my very first RD on monday complete with the basic 3ft viv setup.

I just have a few questions as I'm unclear about 1 or 2 things.

For their basking area what is the best thing to use for them to bask on?

also a bit unclear what kind of things are best to use as decoration for he/she to climb on etc... Is it worth getting the climbing nets/hammocks for them?

Many thanks!

Will try and post a pic of viv and RD (aka Auzzie)


----------



## murph67

Hi Auzzie,
I use a piece of wood or bamboo root for them to bask on which warms up nicely but doesn't get too hot they can also climb on it as well. I do not use a hammock as they will not stick to my wooden vivs. I have been keeping Rankins for 2 years now, we have got mom and dad, five 9 month old babies, five 3 month babies, 2 day old hatchlings and some eggs. We are trying to sell them but just get time wasters. Just ask if you need anymore help.
murph67.


----------



## melliott1963

Hi,

Welcome to this thread!

I bought a piece of slate for my Rankins to bask on. I've also got some wood and bamboo root for her to climb on, although she prefers the wood as the bamboo root is quite smooth and she sometimes struggles to hold on!

I've also got a wooden tunnel that she likes to rest in and some imitation cacti.


----------



## jimbob1984

Thanks for your replys.

Also Murph Auzzie is the name of my RD not my name! :lol2:

I hope to post some pics of him (and the viv) soon, would be cool to get some suggestions from people regarding the viv and what can be done to make it look less boring lol.

Cheers

Jim


----------



## murph67

Hi Jim,
Sorry i called you by your dragons name i will try to put some pictures on as well. Your viv sounds great.
jayne (murph).


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Hi everyone havent been on in a while just thought i would let you know im am going to be selling my 2yr pair of rankins dragons which will be ready to breed next year. Just thought this would be the best place to start, if interested pm me. Please no time wasters as this is a sad enough sale but due to no time and me concentrating on my chams these were the only ones to go.


----------



## MCEE

XtremeReptiles said:


> Hi everyone havent been on in a while just thought i would let you know im am going to be selling my 2yr pair of rankins dragons which will be ready to breed next year. Just thought this would be the best place to start, if interested pm me. Please no time wasters as this is a sad enough sale but due to no time and me concentrating on my chams these were the only ones to go.


When you say ready to breed next year, what do you mean? If they are 2yrs old they have been ready for at least a year or more. Rankins are sexually mature at around 8 months (give or take).

Rankins are fantastic lizards and whomever buys these will be doing themselves a favour. I myself will have babies available in about 5 weeks and it would be good to see more Rankins ownership accross the country in general. They seem to be a forgotten species within the pet trade and, in my mind, are more suitable as pets that bearded dragons.


----------



## blabble182

Sooo i went to buy crix and came out with a juvi rankin today  local pet shop had them in and one looked like its going to turn out male (i have a female at the moment) so out came the spare viv when i got home and going to raise him up and give my female a toy boy after christmas. hopefully in time for next years breeding  so many breeding plans for next year developing im gonna need to build a second incubator to house the egss (hopefully :whistling2


----------



## XtremeReptiles

MCEE said:


> When you say ready to breed next year, what do you mean? If they are 2yrs old they have been ready for at least a year or more. Rankins are sexually mature at around 8 months (give or take).
> 
> Rankins are fantastic lizards and whomever buys these will be doing themselves a favour. I myself will have babies available in about 5 weeks and it would be good to see more Rankins ownership accross the country in general. They seem to be a forgotten species within the pet trade and, in my mind, are more suitable as pets that bearded dragons.


Ok dude for starters i don't need to be questioned. Secondly when i mean they are ready to breed next year, i mean that if you cycled them over the winter then they are ready to breed early spring/summer next year. I haven't bred in the past as i have never cycled them. Third i would never dream of breeding at the age of 8months even if they are sexually mature, i would wait until atleast 18months to secure they have enough wait and calcium supply to carry eggs. That is all....


----------



## MCEE

XtremeReptiles said:


> Ok dude for starters i don't need to be questioned. Secondly when i mean they are ready to breed next year, i mean that if you cycled them over the winter then they are ready to breed early spring/summer next year. I haven't bred in the past as i have never cycled them. Third i would never dream of breeding at the age of 8months even if they are sexually mature, i would wait until atleast 18months to secure they have enough wait and calcium supply to carry eggs. That is all....



Whoa! Only asking. Why be so defensive?
You said they WILL be ready to breed next year. You never mentioned anything about not having never cycled them. I also never said you should breed them at 8 months, only that they are sexually mature at this time.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

MCEE said:


> Whoa! Only asking. Why be so defensive?
> You said they WILL be ready to breed next year. You never mentioned anything about not having never cycled them. I also never said you should breed them at 8 months, only that they are sexually mature at this time.


Not being defensive, but don't need questions about a sad sale! I know they will be ready for next out of my long experience in breeding and keeping rankins, i didnt realised i needed to say anything about cycling to you. But i could explain about that more to a buyer, when i said about how they would be ready for breeding next year, you answered back saying how come they havent been bred before as they are mature at 8months and therefore i clearly explain it wouldnt be healthy. Sorry but i have to end it there, people have different opinions on things and if your way of breeding or whatever works best for you, then do that.


----------



## MCEE

XtremeReptiles said:


> ...you answered back saying *how come they havent been bred before* as they are mature at 8months


No I did not. You said your 2yr old Rankins would be ready to breed next year. I asked for clarification on what you meant and stated that Rankins are sexually mature at 8 months and that they had been (biologically) ready to breed for a year or so. I never asked why they have not yet been bred.


> Sorry but i have to end it there, people have different opinions on things and if your way of breeding or whatever works best for you, then do that.


Eh? How has asking for clarification on your statement and my quote regarding age of sexual maturity got to do with breeding methods. I cannot recall making any references to my (or yours, for that matter) breeding methods, whatsoever.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

MCEE said:


> No I did not. You said your 2yr old Rankins would be ready to breed next year. I asked for clarification on what you meant and stated that Rankins are sexually mature at 8 months and that they had been (biologically) ready to breed for a year or so. I never asked why they have not yet been bred.
> Eh? How has asking for clarification on your statement and my quote regarding age of sexual maturity got to do with breeding methods. I cannot recall making any references to my (or yours, for that matter) breeding methods, whatsoever.


Dude, no need to get a bit touchy. I don't see why i need to give you clarification on everything tbh. You should know that i know a bit on rankins as i post on this thread and made it for that matter, just the same that i know you know a bit about rankins aswell. We shouldnt be argueing but instead helping others that is the only reason i come on here to share my knowledge about the species i know best and to listen to people that tell there experiences on there species. That is all i have to say! : victory:


----------



## MCEE

XtremeReptiles said:


> Dude, no need to get a bit touchy. I don't see why i need to give you clarification on everything tbh. You should know that i know a bit on rankins as i post on this thread and made it for that matter, just the same that i know you know a bit about rankins aswell. We shouldnt be argueing but instead helping others that is the only reason i come on here to share my knowledge about the species i know best and to listen to people that tell there experiences on there species. That is all i have to say! : victory:


I thought it was weird that you said they would be ready to breed next year when they are already 2yrs old. Your wording suggested they were not mature enough and gave the impression that Rankins will not breed untill their third year. I thus asked clarification because I was genuinely interested as to why you worded it as such. I meant no malice by it.


----------



## HoT-MetaL

After three months of owning a Rankins Dragon he has finally started to shed! He's quite grumpy about it though! I'm just pleased as we've had a few trips to the vets now to sort parasites and a secondary infection out.


----------



## Lesley4444

I'm thinking of selling my two 1 yearold male rankin dragons.. roughly how much should i be selling them for? I just dont feel i am giving them the time and mainly bought them as a animal for my neices to handle..but they are to fast for them.


----------



## MCEE

Lesley4444 said:


> I'm thinking of selling my two 1 yearold male rankin dragons.. roughly how much should i be selling them for? I just dont feel i am giving them the time and mainly bought them as a animal for my neices to handle..but they are to fast for them.


Current retail price for Rankins, when you can get them, can be £80-£90
Privately, young rankins will sell for anything up £60 (I sell mine £45-£55)

It all depends how quick you want rid. Have they been living together? I only ask because people shy away from buying two males together because they are concerned there may be conflict (this will only normally happen if they are competing over a female and even then only normally amounts to a bit of head bobbing). I personally do not see much of a problem with two males together in the right enclosure but if people are going to buy a male they normally do so to compliment one or more females or to buy it as a pet to live alone.


----------



## Lesley4444

Yeah they have lived together since they were hatchlings... there has never been a problem between them... ive always had a spare tank just incase but they both have got on fine together. I dont mind selling them separately tho


----------



## Kirsty22

hi

I have been looking into becoming a rankins owner. i currently own two reed frogs and a dog so they would be a welcome member of the family! 

how much do you think you would be wanting to sell them for? and is it just the rankins you are selling or their set up to?
how big are they now. do you have any pictures?

sorry for all the questions


----------



## Lesley4444

I put it in the classified...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/903666-two-male-rankin-dragons.html

The price can be altered.. just want them going to a good home... there are pictures on the thread and no viv with them.. just them


----------



## ROBBERRY

*New Ranking*

Hi.
Got my Rankin this morning. I have'nt seen much of him because when I came home from work he was just sticking his head our of his hide then went to sleep. The wife said he has been running around his viv all day & has eaten some meal worms. I was going to feed it some cricks but he has'nt bean out of his hide all night. Is he just setleing in?
Cheers.

Rob.


----------



## rythagorus

ROBBERRY said:


> Hi.
> Got my Rankin this morning. I have'nt seen much of him because when I came home from work he was just sticking his head our of his hide then went to sleep. The wife said he has been running around his viv all day & has eaten some meal worms. I was going to feed it some cricks but he has'nt bean out of his hide all night. Is he just setleing in?
> Cheers.
> 
> Rob.


Definitely sounds like settling in! If you've ever had experience with new reptiles settling in you'll see a considerable difference in the amount of time it takes a Rankins to settle in, it is remarkable how little time is needed for them to become comfortable in their surroundings.

Have fun with him! :no1:


----------



## micky0

*Is this a rankin????*

Hi all is my beardie a rankin????? I have had her near 4 wk she is 3 months old and only 11cm long . She eats only 1-2 size 4 crickets a day , since I got her. I chose her from 8 she was one of the bigger ones! I got her from a young guy and did not see parents, as he came to mine with them. He did tell me parents are not related here is her pic from tonight


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Baby Rankin*

Thanks.
It has been out tonight did not look at the cricks but eaten some worms.


----------



## Lesley4444

micky0 said:


> Hi all is my beardie a rankin????? I have had her near 4 wk she is 3 months old and only 11cm long . She eats only 1-2 size 4 crickets a day , since I got her. I chose her from 8 she was one of the bigger ones! I got her from a young guy and did not see parents, as he came to mine with them. He did tell me parents are not related here is her pic from tonight image


He looks more like a beardie to me


----------



## Lesley4444

ROBBERRY said:


> Thanks.
> It has been out tonight did not look at the cricks but eaten some worms.


I found mines didnt like crickets.. especially when they were young... as a daytime species they were up during the day running around and mostly the crickets hid...then at night they would sleep and the crickets would be running around ontop of them and generally being a noisy pest. Ive moved on to feeding them locusts as they more active during the day


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Baby Rankin*

Thanks.
Could you please as a guide tell me how much locusts would you feed them?
Thanks Rob.


----------



## Lesley4444

Roughly speaking mines goes through two tubs of large locusts and the morio worms as well. But they are two adult males


----------



## XtremeReptiles

micky0 said:


> Hi all is my beardie a rankin????? I have had her near 4 wk she is 3 months old and only 11cm long . She eats only 1-2 size 4 crickets a day , since I got her. I chose her from 8 she was one of the bigger ones! I got her from a young guy and did not see parents, as he came to mine with them. He did tell me parents are not related here is her pic from tonight image


Yeah deffo not a rankins, deffo a beardie or a vittikins : victory:


----------



## micky0

XtremeReptiles said:


> Yeah deffo not a rankins, deffo a beardie or a vittikins : victory:


Hi I just thought it may be due to small size. Just thought I would check . Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## jetski

i just thought i would mention it on this thread. i have my breeding pair of rankin's up for sale

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...g-pair-rankins-dragons-sale.html#post10635104


----------



## vonbisto

*Hi all *

Am a fan of my Rankins , my 2 have just hatched 16 hatchlings  PM me if interested .


----------



## Reptile Stef

As I had a couple of hours spare I thought I'd clean out my pair of rankins so I decided to chuck out the sand and have tiles but I though why not have both so half of the enclosure is tiles and the other half is play sand. Think it looks pretty cool. 











:no1:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

A few pics of my three today :2thumb:










The little poser's :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## blabble182

micky0 said:


> Hi all is my beardie a rankin????? I have had her near 4 wk she is 3 months old and only 11cm long . She eats only 1-2 size 4 crickets a day , since I got her. I chose her from 8 she was one of the bigger ones! I got her from a young guy and did not see parents, as he came to mine with them. He did tell me parents are not related here is her pic from tonight image


Ive i remember rightly thats a red citrus morph but certainly a bearded dragon stunning colours!


----------



## blabble182

out of interest anyone who keeps records of their adult rankins weights would you mine posting them on here? im trying to gather together some research and it would be a great help


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Baby Ranking*

Hi.
My new Baby Ranking is only eating meal worms & a few Dubai Roaches at the mo. I have offered crickets but does not seen to eat them. Is this bad for it.
Thanks.

Rob.


----------



## HoT-MetaL

*Strange Behaviour*

Hi All,

After bathing my little rankins tonight he did this - he was just sat there basking and was opening his mouth but just sort of sat there licking his lips. It looks like gaping but he's basking! 

Any ideas what sort of behaviour that is?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## blabble182

ROBBERRY said:


> Hi.
> My new Baby Ranking is only eating meal worms & a few Dubai Roaches at the mo. I have offered crickets but does not seen to eat them. Is this bad for it.
> Thanks.
> 
> Rob.


took a while to get mine onto crix. locusts she loves always, mealworms she only takes the morios now but thats cause shes an adult. dubias shes never liked. so long as the dubias and meal worms are being gutloaded there wont be a problem. try offering some greens as well like salad cress pots, watercress, pepper slices. apple goes down a treat aswell give a good variety itll help you out later if yours ever goes off a certain food


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Baby Ranking*

Thanks for that.
Should I dust them as well? Yes I am offering greens I will try some apple tomo. Could you please tell me what night time temps should be?
Cheers.


----------



## blabble182

ROBBERRY said:


> Thanks for that.
> Should I dust them as well? Yes I am offering greens I will try some apple tomo. Could you please tell me what night time temps should be?
> Cheers.


night time temps vary dependent on the owner to be honest. i personally allow all my reps a night time drop to room temperature and have never had any problems. i know some people keep a solid temp throughout the night as well, again with no problems 

and yeah i dust once every other feed with calcium and once every 3 feeds i swap the calcium out for nutrobol


----------



## XtremeReptiles

HoT-MetaL said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After bathing my little rankins tonight he did this - he was just sat there basking and was opening his mouth but just sort of sat there licking his lips. It looks like gaping but he's basking!
> 
> Any ideas what sort of behaviour that is?
> 
> [URL="http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/4714/photo8du.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Well after a bath they want to try of so they bask but as they get too hot they start to gape to help to stay cool. Rankins can be silly little dragons sometimes as he could just go to the cool end to cool off ahahaa :lol2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

blabble182 said:


> out of interest anyone who keeps records of their adult rankins weights would you mine posting them on here? im trying to gather together some research and it would be a great help


I certainly do an i think everybody should. 08 female 86g, 10 female 84g and 10 male 87g: note the females dont have full length tails : victory:


----------



## JenM118

*Impossible to find rankins*

I have a male Rankin and am looking for a female but I have had no look so far in finding one. I live near Manchester, Lancashire and have had trouble finding any in the area


----------



## XtremeReptiles

JenM118 said:


> I have a male Rankin and am looking for a female but I have had no look so far in finding one. I live near Manchester, Lancashire and have had trouble finding any in the area


Join the list mate : victory:


----------



## blabble182

XtremeReptiles said:


> I certainly do an i think everybody should. 08 female 86g, 10 female 84g and 10 male 87g: note the females dont have full length tails : victory:


i shoulda put money on you being the first to post them up! cheers buddy ill add them to the ones i have at the moment


----------



## blabble182

so over the last couple of days my female has been getting more and more defensive. now its got to her literally running away from the glass whenever i walk near the viv :S this is really confusing me. if i try to get her out or change the water etc she backs into a corner gapes her mouth and does that noise that sounds like a hiss, then goes for me. anyone had anything like this? shes always been very placid and will walk onto your hand etc


----------



## XtremeReptiles

blabble182 said:


> so over the last couple of days my female has been getting more and more defensive. now its got to her literally running away from the glass whenever i walk near the viv :S this is really confusing me. if i try to get her out or change the water etc she backs into a corner gapes her mouth and does that noise that sounds like a hiss, then goes for me. anyone had anything like this? shes always been very placid and will walk onto your hand etc


One of my females did this not sure why but to help her get back to her old way, just next time you get her out just reasure her by stroking her slowly under her chin. This will just calm her down and hopefully she won't gape and hiss at you! Hope this helps you abit mate : victory:


----------



## blabble182

XtremeReptiles said:


> One of my females did this not sure why but to help her get back to her old way, just next time you get her out just reasure her by stroking her slowly under her chin. This will just calm her down and hopefully she won't gape and hiss at you! Hope this helps you abit mate : victory:


well thats what i do with the vittikins but literally i cant get near her! she goes bat :censor: crazy around the tank trying to take my hand with her :S though she keeps being drowsy alot so im wondering if she might be getting ready to brumate.


----------



## josabby

Hi, I just joined. I recently bought a couple baby Rankins Dragons. I plan to breed them in 2014 so I really hope I have a male and a female. I've been wanting Rankins Dragons for a long time and have been asking at every show. I was finally able to locate an unrelated thrill and I'm so happy. These little guys aren't very east to find in the US and every time I googled them they were in the UK and I didn't want to risk shipping on across the Atlantic when Fedex and UPS can often be careless with live animals and they freak out at the word "reptile." I've only had them a couple weeks and they're already growing. I think I'll call them Dobby and Hedwig. I'm trying to get them to eat some greens. They've eaten a little bit of collard greens. They seem to like beetles, but I've read in a couple places that the exo skeletons can be tough for the to digest. They also love roaches, repti worms, butter worms and crickets, but seem to ignore silk worms. I also was able to find a pair of unrelated Clown Agamids (though the female is wild caught so I need to get her de wormed and tested for other parasites before I put them together.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

blabble182 said:


> well thats what i do with the vittikins but literally i cant get near her! she goes bat :censor: crazy around the tank trying to take my hand with her :S though she keeps being drowsy alot so im wondering if she might be getting ready to brumate.


I would just leave her well alone then mate and only to open the viv to clean, change water and provide food. : victory:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

josabby said:


> Hi, I just joined. I recently bought a couple baby Rankins Dragons. I plan to breed them in 2014 so I really hope I have a male and a female. I've been wanting Rankins Dragons for a long time and have been asking at every show. I was finally able to locate an unrelated thrill and I'm so happy. These little guys aren't very east to find in the US and every time I googled them they were in the UK and I didn't want to risk shipping on across the Atlantic when Fedex and UPS can often be careless with live animals and they freak out at the word "reptile." I've only had them a couple weeks and they're already growing. I think I'll call them Dobby and Hedwig. I'm trying to get them to eat some greens. They've eaten a little bit of collard greens. They seem to like beetles, but I've read in a couple places that the exo skeletons can be tough for the to digest. They also love roaches, repti worms, butter worms and crickets, but seem to ignore silk worms. I also was able to find a pair of unrelated Clown Agamids (though the female is wild caught so I need to get her de wormed and tested for other parasites before I put them together.


Sounds great mate, welcome to the world of rankins dragons hope you enjoy your little ones : victory:


----------



## blabble182

just thought id throw some pictures up of my two

Derick the juvenile male









Digi the adult female









And just cause he wanted his picture taken as well this is what you have to look out for when buying rankins. He's a vittikins dragon, when he was a hatchling he looked identical to Derick but as you can see when you compare him to digi there is some blatant differences! The stumpy tail was a bad shed  

Spyro the adult male Vittikins









seriously i had him out after the pictures were taken and cause thats his basking log he wouldnt leave it alone, plus with there being studio lights shining on the log he loved it. still wont let me take him off. he just sits there and glares with his mouth slightly open!


----------



## XtremeReptiles

blabble182 said:


> just thought id throw some pictures up of my two
> 
> Derick the juvenile male
> image
> 
> Digi the adult female
> image
> 
> And just cause he wanted his picture taken as well this is what you have to look out for when buying rankins. He's a vittikins dragon, when he was a hatchling he looked identical to Derick but as you can see when you compare him to digi there is some blatant differences! The stumpy tail was a bad shed
> 
> Spyro the adult male Vittikins
> image
> 
> seriously i had him out after the pictures were taken and cause thats his basking log he wouldnt leave it alone, plus with there being studio lights shining on the log he loved it. still wont let me take him off. he just sits there and glares with his mouth slightly open!


Nice dragons mate, you can deffo tell the difference between them mainly because of the patterning : victory:


----------



## blabble182

yeah the circles on his back are a massive amount different in comparison to the juvenile rankins, plus ive noticed the stripe that runs backwards from the eye is very faint on a vittikins. theres so many more little difference you dont really look out for though, like tail base width, head shape and the main one is weight when theyre an adult


----------



## XtremeReptiles

blabble182 said:


> yeah the circles on his back are a massive amount different in comparison to the juvenile rankins, plus ive noticed the stripe that runs backwards from the eye is very faint on a vittikins. theres so many more little difference you dont really look out for though, like tail base width, head shape and the main one is weight when theyre an adult


Yeah totally agree, i think i may be buying jetski breeding pair. Ahhh more rankins :no1:


----------



## blabble182

go for it dude, if we can build up a small community of confirmed true rankins maybe they will get bigger in popularity


----------



## XtremeReptiles

blabble182 said:


> go for it dude, if we can build up a small community of confirmed true rankins maybe they will get bigger in popularity


Yeah i deffo want people to more towards these so that beardies go down and to show what great little personalities these have and what a great pet these can make compared to beardies, leos and cresties: victory:


----------



## Milsa

Hi I'm new to the world of rankins. I've had Zoro for a week now and been told he's 3 months. I got supplied with crickets but been recommended locusts. 

I live by beach and have a nice bit of drift wood I want to use rather than paying silly money. Is it right that I need to soak it in bleach diluted 1/10 and then leave it to dry after rinsing.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Milsa said:


> Hi I'm new to the world of rankins. I've had Zoro for a week now and been told he's 3 months. I got supplied with crickets but been recommended locusts.
> 
> I live by beach and have a nice bit of drift wood I want to use rather than paying silly money. Is it right that I need to soak it in bleach diluted 1/10 and then leave it to dry after rinsing.


You could just cook the driftwood in the oven to kill the bacteria rather than bleaching. Hope you have enjoyed him so far, i would say locusts are better than crix everyday better source of protein means that your little one will grow better. Post a pic we all love to see a rankin or two..... :flrt:


----------



## Milsa

How often do people handle the rankins when at 3 months. Not sure if I'm handling him too much or not enough. He's accepting but don't think he's keen. I've only had him a week, so perhaps should leave him to it.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Milsa said:


> How often do people handle the rankins when at 3 months. Not sure if I'm handling him too much or not enough. He's accepting but don't think he's keen. I've only had him a week, so perhaps should leave him to it.


Have you handled in the first week?: victory:


----------



## MCEE

Milsa said:


> How often do people handle the rankins when at 3 months. Not sure if I'm handling him too much or not enough. He's accepting but don't think he's keen. I've only had him a week, so perhaps should leave him to it.


As much as you like. They can handle it. I handle mine once I start feeding live food (about 2/3 days out of the egg). At first it is only to move them out of the way, for viv cleaning, with a finger. After about two weeks they are sitting on the finger without worry and by week six I can normally hold them properly without them struggling (always in the viv though as they can move like lightening at that age).
The key is to get them to trust you. If they trust you then you are there. If yours struggles in your hand it is could be because he wants to be somewhere else, not because he does not like being handled. They are lively, inquisitive lizards and will take every opportunity, especially when young, to go wherever there little legs will carry them. The fact he allows you to pick him up in the first place is good.

Rankins are quite sociable and like interaction. This is why I recommend they have housemates. However, you are his interaction and this is why he could be handle as much as you like. They are, IMO, a lot easier to tame than beadies for this very reason.

My adults get handled every day, several times. The now just let me do whatever I want to do with them. They have, on occassion, run off if I put them down outside the viv but once I have picked them up they do not move a muscle and I often walk around my home with them on my shoulder or in my hands, sometimes two or three at a time.


----------



## Milsa

Hey yer I have handled for short bursts each day.

I have some drift wood I want to use, someone mentioned about putting it in the oven to kill bugs etc. any idea how long for, temp etc.


----------



## Milsa

My 3 month rankin, Zoro having his first bath and drying off in his finished viv


----------



## davy27

hi mate have you got a uvb light in that viv dont look like itfromthe pic


----------



## Milsa

Hey, yer although pic doesn't really look like its on, it's behind the aluminium bar at top :notworthy:


----------



## davy27

Cool had to ask tho cool vivid setup and nice looking Rankin get it a friend tho you have the room


----------



## Milsa

Haha, steep enough learning curve with one


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Milsa said:


> Haha, steep enough learning curve with one


I would wait until its older, then sex it. Then you could look to get another and breed or just house together once you feel confortable with one, please don't rush into anything by thinking 'oh he may need a friend' when yes they are sociable i mean i cant separte my pair otherwise they wont eat, but this is very rare to find. :2thumb:


----------



## blabble182

so xtreme. nearly 50 odd pages on this thread now. 25 likes is quite good.....though on my Battle Royal thread (aka the Brian arena) has hit over a hundred in like a day....BURN....nah im just kidding dude thought id come back over to the friendly thread as im now just bored of my own thread and decided to mildly prod people in there to see if anyone can find a stool for their high horse to stand on 

I also think i have now made it my life goal to source out all vittikins being missold as rankins. i have 3 confirmed vittikins off various forums and sites just from asking for a weight alone. 140g rankins....i think not!

did you pick up those ones off jetski in the end?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

blabble182 said:


> so xtreme. nearly 50 odd pages on this thread now. 25 likes is quite good.....though on my Battle Royal thread (aka the Brian arena) has hit over a hundred in like a day....BURN....nah im just kidding dude thought id come back over to the friendly thread as im now just bored of my own thread and decided to mildly prod people in there to see if anyone can find a stool for their high horse to stand on
> 
> I also think i have now made it my life goal to source out all vittikins being missold as rankins. i have 3 confirmed vittikins off various forums and sites just from asking for a weight alone. 140g rankins....i think not!
> 
> did you pick up those ones off jetski in the end?


Nah i didnt courier was like £50 :lol2:. I think im going to get another ackie instead, as im selling one of my female rankins to someone that already has a male and they have been looking for ages for a female. Im selling as she isnt up to weigh and i need to burmate the other two : victory:. P.s i dont care if your thread has double what mine has as my threads species is better :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Calci worms*

Hi.
Any body tried calci worms. & what temps are you're viv's day & night.
Thanks.

Rob.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

ROBBERRY said:


> Hi.
> Any body tried calci worms. & what temps are you're viv's day & night.
> Thanks.
> 
> Rob.


Yeah mine love them but went off them fairly quickly. The temps in the day for me are 24c at the cool end, the warm end temp 30 and the basking 35 : victory:
Night is the whole viv is 20c


----------



## ROBBERRY

*temps*

Thanks.
Mine are roughly the same temps, but the night time drops to about 16c. How could I get it a bit warms at night?
Thanks.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

ROBBERRY said:


> Thanks.
> Mine are roughly the same temps, but the night time drops to about 16c. How could I get it a bit warms at night?
> Thanks.


Put a ceramic maybe in the viv, my house is just warm so i dont have too :2thumb:


----------



## MCEE

ROBBERRY said:


> Thanks.
> Mine are roughly the same temps, but the night time drops to about 16c. How could I get it a bit warms at night?
> Thanks.


16c is absolutely fine. Before we had our rotten, viv room window (which was letting in the weather quite badly) replaced, the room temp used to get down to 50F (10c) on some of the coldest nights last winter.

Do not get hung up on night time temperatures. I have yet to experience any house where the temperatures get dangerously low.

MC


----------



## Milsa

Hey, can anyone explain what brumation is. Not experienced it or anything but keep reading it and got no idea what it is?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Milsa said:


> Hey, can anyone explain what brumation is. Not experienced it or anything but keep reading it and got no idea what it is?


Yes many of us can but as im here and now i will be glad to help. Burmation is the process in which a bearded dragon or rankin dragon for example starts to slow down, when we start to enter winter. You may notice this when your beardie or rankins starts to sleep alot more or seem more drowsy and not eat so much. When you are comfortable in a beardie burmating you have to slowly reduce the light and heat over a period of time and then as febuary starts (early spring) then you can go back to normal temps. Hopes this explains this a bit better to you. : victory:


----------



## Milsa

Oh ok, I have a 4 month rankin, should I expect him to slow up then? Do u reduce food?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Milsa said:


> Oh ok, I have a 4 month rankin, should I expect him to slow up then? Do u reduce food?


I wouldn't burmate him as he is to young and still needs to grow so keep your temps the same and he shouldnt slow down : victory:. Dont reduce food up it if anything whats his diet at the moment?


----------



## Milsa

He's on 3 crickets (small ones) in morning and three hoppers (baby) in early evening. Although not seen him eat his veg. Meal worms are supplied constant.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Milsa said:


> He's on 3 crickets (small ones) in morning and three hoppers (baby) in early evening. Although not seen him eat his veg. Meal worms are supplied constant.


Ok just keep offering as much as he wants :2thumb:


----------



## blabble182

XtremeReptiles said:


> Nah i didnt courier was like £50 :lol2:. I think im going to get another ackie instead, as im selling one of my female rankins to someone that already has a male and they have been looking for ages for a female. Im selling as she isnt up to weigh and i need to burmate the other two : victory:. P.s i dont care if your thread has double what mine has as my threads species is better :Na_Na_Na_Na:


mine are getting ready to brumate at the moment, need to get the male up to size for next season so he cant yet the female and the vittikins will be in the next week though just clearing their digestion for a few days first.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

blabble182 said:


> mine are getting ready to brumate at the moment, need to get the male up to size for next season so he cant yet the female and the vittikins will be in the next week though just clearing their digestion for a few days first.


Yeah mine have already pooed so are ready. The person has now backed out as they coulld find a female closer by. Im now selling my ackie aswell, so i have a female and a ackie moni for sale :2thumb:


----------



## melliott1963

My Rankins is about a year old now. For the last few weeks she has really slowed down and spends most of her time under a log at the cool end of the viv. About every 3 or 4 days she will be quite active and eat, but other than that she's really sleepy.

Am I safe in assuming she's starting to Brumate?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

melliott1963 said:


> My Rankins is about a year old now. For the last few weeks she has really slowed down and spends most of her time under a log at the cool end of the viv. About every 3 or 4 days she will be quite active and eat, but other than that she's really sleepy.
> 
> Am I safe in assuming she's starting to Brumate?


Yes : victory:


----------



## Milsa

Hey I'm struggling to find out how best to keep my hoppers. Large Tupperware with holes in lid? Sounds silly I know. Do people use tweezers to get them out of larger containers. Any pics or descriptions appreciated


----------



## kolakube

*low weight?*

I have 2 rankins (bobbi & terri), originally 3 (Harri), but harri unfortunately was sick & died last year, bobbi & terri are about 4. 

one of the remaining recently decided to lay her first clutch of eggs (infertile about 6), only i'm not a certain which one. 

bobbi weighs about 60g, and terri about 40g, I think it was terri why laid the eggs, which made me a little worried as she was the smaller, less dominent of the two. 

bobbi head bobs from time to time, and is a lazy moo who will ignore hoppers/crickets if theres any chance of worms, and will occasionally sit on terri. terri is far more active, loves hoppers, and will always get to the food first. but stops eating after 3-4 hoppers, crickets, worms etc. 

terri looked a little skinny and dehydrated after the egg incident, so i took both to the vets. 

and the vet thinks terri is a boy, & bobbi is a girl. and was worried about terri's weight. which has left me a little confused to say the least.

since comeing back from the vets a couple of days ago, both have had a reptobost bath, and ate some mealworms, (terris been have a wax a day in addition), hoppers & crickets. and teri's looking a little plumper.... ive gave both some zolcal-D to replenish calcium, food always gets dusted & gutloaded. (ive ordered some silk worms to give them a try too)

do i trust my insticts, that terri's a girl, bobbi's a boy or unknown, and that terri is one of natures little 'un's. i recon her usual weights around 45g, 

or do you think this is too low? both have been checked for parasites, all clean. they both have fat deposits on there legs and spine/hips is not pertruding

the vet thinks i should put food in terris mouth , but i am concerned this will stress her out. I have taken to taking bobbi out and feeding terri in the viv first, then letting bobbi back in after terri's had her fill. since the egg incident on tuesday i'm feeding terri in the afternoons as well, and she''l take maybe one hopper & a wax worm.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

I don't know anything about the egg laying but that seems very low weight compared to mine. My 2 aren't even quite a year old yet and Jorgie (the pig) is 90g and even Jazz (who I consider skinny) is 60g. If it were me I'd be worried too . Hope someone more knowledgable can come along and help you

I will say that my two lived together at first but I had to split them, even though there were no physical signs if bullying Jorgie was intimidating Jazz and pinching all the food. Jazz is a much happier more relaxed dragon now he has his own pad :2thumb:, so even if they seem to be getting on, they aren't always 

Heather



kolakube said:


> I have 2 rankins (bobbi & terri), originally 3 (Harri), but harri unfortunately was sick & died last year, bobbi & terri are about 4.
> 
> one of the remaining recently decided to lay her first clutch of eggs (infertile about 6), only i'm not a certain which one.
> 
> bobbi weighs about 60g, and terri about 40g, I think it was terri why laid the eggs, which made me a little worried as she was the smaller, less dominent of the two.
> 
> bobbi head bobs from time to time, and is a lazy moo who will ignore hoppers/crickets if theres any chance of worms, and will occasionally sit on terri. terri is far more active, loves hoppers, and will always get to the food first. but stops eating after 3-4 hoppers, crickets, worms etc.
> 
> terri looked a little skinny and dehydrated after the egg incident, so i took both to the vets.
> 
> and the vet thinks terri is a boy, & bobbi is a girl. and was worried about terri's weight. which has left me a little confused to say the least.
> 
> since comeing back from the vets a couple of days ago, both have had a reptobost bath, and ate some mealworms, (terris been have a wax a day in addition), hoppers & crickets. and teri's looking a little plumper.... ive gave both some zolcal-D to replenish calcium, food always gets dusted & gutloaded. (ive ordered some silk worms to give them a try too)
> 
> do i trust my insticts, that terri's a girl, bobbi's a boy or unknown, and that terri is one of natures little 'un's. i recon her usual weights around 45g,
> 
> or do you think this is too low? both have been checked for parasites, all clean. they both have fat deposits on there legs and spine/hips is not pertruding
> 
> the vet thinks i should put food in terris mouth , but i am concerned this will stress her out. I have taken to taking bobbi out and feeding terri in the viv first, then letting bobbi back in after terri's had her fill. since the egg incident on tuesday i'm feeding terri in the afternoons as well, and she''l take maybe one hopper & a wax worm.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Milsa said:


> Hey I'm struggling to find out how best to keep my hoppers. Large Tupperware with holes in lid? Sounds silly I know. Do people use tweezers to get them out of larger containers. Any pics or descriptions appreciated


I use a small faunarium with the leg from a pair of tights stretched over with the foot cut off. I just put my hand down the 'tights tube' grab a hopper and there you go :2thumb:. The tights stop the hoppers bouncing everywhere when I take the lid off the faunarium :devil: they don't aim well enough to bounce straight up the tube :lol2:


----------



## kolakube

heatherjhenshaw said:


> I don't know anything about the egg laying but that seems very low weight compared to mine. My 2 aren't even quite a year old yet and Jorgie (the pig) is 90g and even Jazz (who I consider skinny) is 60g. If it were me I'd be worried too . Hope someone more knowledgable can come along and help you
> 
> I will say that my two lived together at first but I had to split them, even though there were no physical signs if bullying Jorgie was intimidating Jazz and pinching all the food. Jazz is a much happier more relaxed dragon now he has his own pad :2thumb:, so even if they seem to be getting on, they aren't always
> 
> Heather


i used to worry about their weights, but took them to a reptile pet shop about 18 months ago who advised they were small for adults, but advised not to worry to much as they were in good proprtions, active, eating pooing & sheeding. both get checked for parasites about once a year. and advised they are probebly true rankins. 

after doing alot of inital research when i got them, I have to admit i settled into a routine with them that got shook up with the addition of the eggs. there wasn't much info on weights back when i got them, but after reading a thread on here alot of peoples rankin weights are higher than mine. its lights out now, but ill try to measure legnths in the morning. 

i have considered splitting them up, but apart from the occasional head bobbing ive seen very little agression. both bask and eat. ive seen terri stood on bobbi from time to time, and just to confuse things they both wave! i've seperated them before but they didn't seem to happy about it, and both went off there food! argh, what to do!


----------



## XtremeReptiles

kolakube said:


> i used to worry about their weights, but took them to a reptile pet shop about 18 months ago who advised they were small for adults, but advised not to worry to much as they were in good proprtions, active, eating pooing & sheeding. both get checked for parasites about once a year. and advised they are probebly true rankins.
> 
> after doing alot of inital research when i got them, I have to admit i settled into a routine with them that got shook up with the addition of the eggs. there wasn't much info on weights back when i got them, but after reading a thread on here alot of peoples rankin weights are higher than mine. its lights out now, but ill try to measure legnths in the morning.
> 
> i have considered splitting them up, but apart from the occasional head bobbing ive seen very little agression. both bask and eat. ive seen terri stood on bobbi from time to time, and just to confuse things they both wave! i've seperated them before but they didn't seem to happy about it, and both went off there food! argh, what to do!


Can i see some pics of them? I have three one that is 86g one that is 84g and one that is 65g and she was a rescue and has only just started eating again and she will be picky all the time. : victory:


----------



## kolakube

XtremeReptiles said:


> Can i see some pics of them? I have three one that is 86g one that is 84g and one that is 65g and she was a rescue and has only just started eating again and she will be picky all the time. : victory:


https://plus.google.com/u/0/110612272448964264691/posts/bcYEbuPbRG7 they were getting a little wriggaly when i tried to get photos to sex them, so i'll try that again later. boobi (aka fatty) is picky, terri (aka skinny) will eat anything, but stops when full & theres no persuading her. Usually after 3-4 medium hoppers/crickets or 5-6 mealies. she'll usually take a wax worm after shes done, but wouldnt think morning. Although i have been feeding her am & pm all this week.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

They certainly dont look 4yrs old. They look like a 1yrs old and i think that someone may have lied to you about there age. They certainly are a male and female and look like true rankins so good luck with them. Have you got pics of there setup at all? : victory:


----------



## kolakube

XtremeReptiles said:


> They certainly dont look 4yrs old. They look like a 1yrs old and i think that someone may have lied to you about there age. They certainly are a male and female and look like true rankins so good luck with them. Have you got pics of there setup at all? : victory:


ive had them 3.5 years so there at least that old lol. 

i'm pretty certain bobbi is a boy as i just saw him try some humping action on terri. terri is deffinity too thin to deal with all that so serperated bobbi into a plastic viv which he promptly escaped from! haha untill a few weeks ago we had a spare wooden viv, but thats got another critter, and i dont think bobbi would cope in with the bosc! haha inconvenient little lizards¬! so a race down the reptile shop for a new viv was in order. 

do you recon i should move bobbi or terri into the new viv? the viv they were in together was 4 foot long, new one is 3 ft? terri is clearly a hussy. as she keeps trying to get to bobbi. 

busy setting up the new viv. but once its all done ill take some photos.


----------



## Milsa

*Shredding*

Hi, my 4 month rankin is shredding, first time I've seen it since I got him. Should I continue handling him whilst this is going on? Also I've been giving him a bath once a week, is it a good idea to give him one whilst he is mid shred?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Milsa said:


> Hi, my 4 month rankin is shredding, first time I've seen it since I got him. Should I continue handling him whilst this is going on? Also I've been giving him a bath once a week, is it a good idea to give him one whilst he is mid shred?


Yes everything your doing is fine, but make sure you have a few branches so he/she can get the excess shed off, and post some pics :whistling2:


----------



## Milsa

It's about a week on now, but still looks like some more should come from his sides on his back. Anyway here's a pic of him in the bath. Does anyone else's rankins move in bath? Zoro just kind of chills, or too scared to move.


----------



## Milsa

Also, very wary of haing a chubby lizard. He's 4 months, does he look healthy or chubby


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Milsa said:


> It's about a week on now, but still looks like some more should come from his sides on his back. Anyway here's a pic of him in the bath. Does anyone else's rankins move in bath? Zoro just kind of chills, or too scared to move.
> 
> image





Milsa said:


> Also, very wary of haing a chubby lizard. He's 4 months, does he look healthy or chubby
> image


It great to see a great example of what a pure rankins dragon is at this age (dont see many over here anymore). He is deffo not chubby but very healthy and good weight, do you have any scales? : victory:


----------



## Milsa

Got some digital kitchen ones, should do the job. Is there a site that indicates desired weights?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Milsa said:


> Got some digital kitchen ones, should do the job. Is there a site that indicates desired weights?


Yeah weigh him on those and post up hear : victory: and no website that is what the problem is.


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Ranking*

Hi nice Ranking.
Should I be giving my Ranking a bath & how do you bath him & dry him?
Cheers.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

ROBBERRY said:


> Hi nice Ranking.
> Should I be giving my Ranking a bath & how do you bath him & dry him?
> Cheers.


Run the bath making sure it is luke warm. Then put him in and he will swim :lol2:, i dry them in a towl for a bit and then i put them back : victory:


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Bath*

Thanks you are a grt help.
I don't have a bath (I have a shower lol) would a dish bowl be ok & how often would you bath it.
Thanks.


----------



## Lesley4444

My two are in burmation at the moment so they are getting a bath weekily... they are heading off to their new home tomorrow... gonna miss them but glad they have a great new home to go to


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Lesley4444 said:


> My two are in burmation at the moment so they are getting a bath weekily... they are heading off to their new home tomorrow... gonna miss them but glad they have a great new home to go to


So are my three and your selling? :gasp:


----------



## Lesley4444

Yeah i have sold!.. they lleft this morning... room feels empty...just didnt have the time during the day to handle them so they are off to a lovely home  Gonna concentrate on my bell leopard geckos and also getting a new addition thats alittle slower for my neices and nephew to have more input into them. They were forever wanting to hold the rankins and the oldest has just turned 5 so they were a tad to fast and nervous for that

ill really miss me two boys tho


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Omg Jorgie collapsed !!! ....... Ah hang on lol, she's just very relaxed 

Gotta love her


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Omg Jorgie collapsed !!! ....... Ah hang on lol, she's just very relaxed
> 
> Gotta love her
> 
> image


She is just a podgy little drgon isnt she, she would make a top female for breeding : victory:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> She is just a podgy little drgon isnt she, she would make a top female for breeding : victory:


Oooh don't tempt me lol, she's only just coming up to a year old anyway, but I have had dreams of mini dragons :flrt:, I'd need an unrelated male though, Jazz is her clutch mate (& a scrawny little dude that is terrified of Jorgie anyway) and I wouldn't have a clue where to start looking, it took me months to find these 2 and tbh I wouldn't go back to where I got them , I nearly lost Jazz, I don't think I could go through all that trauma again


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Oooh don't tempt me lol, she's only just coming up to a year old anyway, but I have had dreams of mini dragons :flrt:, I'd need an unrelated male though, Jazz is her clutch mate (& a scrawny little dude that is terrified of Jorgie anyway) and I wouldn't have a clue where to start looking, it took me months to find these 2 and tbh I wouldn't go back to where I got them , I nearly lost Jazz, I don't think I could go through all that trauma again


Im sure you could get a male from a breeder or i may have someone that i know that could give you a top quality pure rankins : victory:


----------



## kolakube

heatherjhenshaw said:


> I'd need an unrelated male though,


where are you based. since i've seperated my two bobbi (male) has taken to head bobbing more.....i think he's randy!


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> Im sure you could get a male from a breeder or i may have someone that i know that could give you a top quality pure rankins : victory:


The person I got these 2 from was supposedly a breeder :whistling2: :hmm: no comment :lol2: I suppose there are many descriptions of the term 'breeder'

Hence my wariness


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

kolakube said:


> where are you based. since i've seperated my two bobbi (male) has taken to head bobbing more.....i think he's randy!


Manchester, long way from you unfortunately , that's the snag, there's non up north


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> The person I got these 2 from was supposedly a breeder :whistling2: :hmm: no comment :lol2: I suppose there are many descriptions of the term 'breeder'
> 
> Hence my wariness


There is the term breeder and then there is the term money grabber, your got your two from a money grabber by the sounds of it : victory:


----------



## kolakube

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Manchester, long way from you unfortunately , that's the snag, there's non up north


after i posted i saw that it shows me at the top of each post lol. it might be a good thing, i dont think bobbi will be quite so confident with her instead of terri.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

kolakube said:


> after i posted i saw that it shows me at the top of each post lol. it might be a good thing, i dont think bobbi will be quite so confident with her instead of terri.


Well considering that you put that bobbi is 60g, I think Jorgie might flatten him lolol, she's 94g


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Well considering that you put that bobbi is 60g, I think Jorgie might flatten him lolol, she's 94g


My male is 88g at the moment but will be more in breeding season but he has amount on his plate at the moment :lol2:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> There is the term breeder and then there is the term money grabber, your got your two from a money grabber by the sounds of it : victory:


The trouble is sadly its often hard to 'tell one from t'other'  I'm not saying I wouldn't like to breed baby Jorgie's, they are just like hens teeth up here


----------



## Kirsty22

hey all, just thought i would say hi,
i became porud owner of two very cute little rankins this morning thanks to lesley 4444 :2thumb:
cant belive how fast they have settled in. one has went straight to bed and back to burmating while the other is exploring his new home


----------



## MCEE

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Omg Jorgie collapsed !!! ....... Ah hang on lol, she's just very relaxed
> 
> Gotta love her
> 
> image


Is it a pure Rankins because at that angle there is something that just does not look right? The body patterning looks OK for a Rankins but ... maybe there is some beardie in it somewhere.
How much does it eat because I do not think I have ever seen a Rankins that chunky before?
Maybe I am just looking at it at the wrong angle.


----------



## Lesley4444

Kirsty22 said:


> hey all, just thought i would say hi,
> i became porud owner of two very cute little rankins this morning thanks to lesley 4444 :2thumb:
> cant belive how fast they have settled in. one has went straight to bed and back to burmating while the other is exploring his new home


Hey Kirsty 

Glad they have settled in well  You will have loads of fun with them


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

MCEE said:


> Is it a pure Rankins because at that angle there is something that just does not look right? The body patterning looks OK for a Rankins but ... maybe there is some beardie in it somewhere.
> How much does it eat because I do not think I have ever seen a Rankins that chunky before?
> Maybe I am just looking at it at the wrong angle.


I've questioned that myself but from other photos other people have assured me she's all rankins  she actually eats very little nowadays although she used to be a pig and eat everything in front of her, but she seems to have steadied off at around the 95g mark and isn't growing much.

Her brother Jazz is a right weed, scrawny little thing, only 56g lol


----------



## XtremeReptiles

MCEE said:


> Is it a pure Rankins because at that angle there is something that just does not look right? The body patterning looks OK for a Rankins but ... maybe there is some beardie in it somewhere.
> How much does it eat because I do not think I have ever seen a Rankins that chunky before?
> Maybe I am just looking at it at the wrong angle.





heatherjhenshaw said:


> I've questioned that myself but from other photos other people have assured me she's all rankins  she actually eats very little nowadays although she used to be a pig and eat everything in front of her, but she seems to have steadied off at around the 95g mark and isn't growing much.
> 
> Her brother Jazz is a right weed, scrawny little thing, only 56g lol


I think she is pure rankins but just a pigh tbh. If you have any pics of above to see the head shape spikes on the mid section ect... Then i will be able to tell what she is : victory:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Is this one from above enough, it was taken a while ago but she hasn't grown much since 

I'll get some more later when I go up


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Is this one from above enough, it was taken a while ago but she hasn't grown much since
> 
> I'll get some more later when I go up
> 
> image


100% rankins dragon :2thumb:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> 100% rankins dragon :2thumb:


Good :flrt: she's my baby , I would like a hubby for her sometime in the future so if you see any that might be a good match from a GOOD place that is within reach of me (unfortunately I have an added complication in that I'm disabled and can't drive more than about an hour , that's what made it so hard in the first place, had to rely on people that would courier), I would appreciate a heads up : victory:

As I said I'm wary of just looking myself as I've already had 2 bad experiences :bash:, although also made some wonderful friends :2thumb:. Don't get me wrong mind you I wouldn't swap Jorgie OR Jazz for the world :flrt: and I would have missed having Magic either (the Leo I got that died), I put it down to learning


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Good :flrt: she's my baby , I would like a hubby for her sometime in the future so if you see any that might be a good match from a GOOD place that is within reach of me (unfortunately I have an added complication in that I'm disabled and can't drive more than about an hour , that's what made it so hard in the first place, had to rely on people that would courier), I would appreciate a heads up : victory:
> 
> As I said I'm wary of just looking myself as I've already had 2 bad experiences :bash:, although also made some wonderful friends :2thumb:. Don't get me wrong mind you I wouldn't swap Jorgie OR Jazz for the world :flrt: and I would have missed having Magic either (the Leo I got that died), I put it down to learning


I would look for breeder to see if they have a spare male, but before you buy you need to make its a good breeder by asking all the necessary questions if they cant answer one, dont buy and go on to the next person : victory:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> I would look for breeder to see if they have a spare male, but before you buy you need to make its a good breeder by asking all the necessary questions if they cant answer one, dont buy and go on to the next person : victory:


That's the thing though, I don't know any breeders (not of Rankins, I know a few of Leo's & one of cresties now :2thumb , and how do I know what questions to ask when I'm totally new at this myself :hmm:, especially since opinion seems so varied anyway. There just seems no firm info out there on Rankins

It's funny cos I've bred and shown guinea pigs for 20 years and I now remember what it feels like going in blind :lol2:, and I feel so sorry for newbies panicking over stuff that I find 'matter of fact and normal' with my guinea pigs cos that's where I am with my lizards,


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> That's the thing though, I don't know any breeders (not of Rankins, I know a few of Leo's & one of cresties now :2thumb , and how do I know what questions to ask when I'm totally new at this myself :hmm:, especially since opinion seems so varied anyway. There just seems no firm info out there on Rankins
> 
> It's funny cos I've bred and shown guinea pigs for 20 years and I now remember what it feels like going in blind :lol2:, and I feel so sorry for newbies panicking over stuff that I find 'matter of fact and normal' with my guinea pigs cos that's where I am with my lizards,


Yes there is no real firm info on rankins dragons and there was talk about keeping them more humid than beardies as they are found sometimes in quite marshy areas in the inland of australia. But i believe a big bowl full of water does that. I myself am creating a caresheet on rankins dragons and it will be very useful i think to everyone : victory:


----------



## Milsa

Grr, the economy of crickets or the ease of hoppers?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Milsa said:


> Grr, the economy of crickets or the ease of hoppers?


Both with dubias :whistling2::notworthy:


----------



## samandcharlotte

i love these dragons if i could afford one id get one (the pair) from my local reptile shop leaping lizards they act so innocent looking at me out of there viv ever time im in there


----------



## XtremeReptiles

samandcharlotte said:


> i love these dragons if i could afford one id get one (the pair) from my local reptile shop leaping lizards they act so innocent looking at me out of there viv ever time im in there


How much are they? : victory:


----------



## samandcharlotte

XtremeReptiles said:


> How much are they? : victory:


just under £130, £129 sommet and that as pair i don't think there selling them separate


----------



## XtremeReptiles

samandcharlotte said:


> just under £129 sommet and that as pair i don't think there selling them separate


Mate that is a quality deal if they are pure, did you catch there age? : victory:


----------



## samandcharlotte

XtremeReptiles said:


> Mate that is a quality deal if they are pure, did you catch there age? : victory:


i would have no idea only the price was marked on the viv but id spend 5-10 mins staring at them and them staring back. they looked like they need a new home where there often handled fast it shame i cant afford them


----------



## XtremeReptiles

samandcharlotte said:


> i would have no idea only the price was marked on the viv but id spend 5-10 mins staring at them and them staring back. they looked like they need a new home where there often handled fast it shame i cant afford them


Ahh yeah big a miss! :whistling2:


----------



## samandcharlotte

XtremeReptiles said:


> Ahh yeah big a miss! :whistling2:


well any one in York area looking for a rankin dragon should check them out


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Food*

Hi.
Some advice again please on food.
My little Ranking is doing grt he loves Dudias & calci worms.
Should I try some locusts & what size would you reconmend he is about 4-5 months old and would they be a problem if they were left in the viv with him.
I have seen a guy selling tropical woodlice on ebay would you use them a food as well.
Thanks.

Rob.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

ROBBERRY said:


> Hi.
> Some advice again please on food.
> My little Ranking is doing grt he loves Dudias & calci worms.
> Should I try some locusts & what size would you reconmend he is about 4-5 months old and would they be a problem if they were left in the viv with him.
> I have seen a guy selling tropical woodlice on ebay would you use them a food as well.
> Thanks.
> 
> Rob.


Yes you could try him on hoppers, i would get him medium hoppers : victory:
Not sure about the woodlice...........:whistling2:


----------



## ROBBERRY

*food*

Hi.
Thanks got some hoppers today & he loved them.
How many do you think I should give him. I gave him five tonight is that to many? After he had them he strait to bed.
Cheers.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

ROBBERRY said:


> Hi.
> Thanks got some hoppers today & he loved them.
> How many do you think I should give him. I gave him five tonight is that to many? After he had them he strait to bed.
> Cheers.


What size are they? And if they are medium that is fine : victory:


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Food*

Ye got him mediums.
Thanks i'm sure he would of eaten more if I would of give some but did'nt want to over do it. But he realy enjoyed them.
Thanks.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

ROBBERRY said:


> Ye got him mediums.
> Thanks i'm sure he would of eaten more if I would of give some but did'nt want to over do it. But he realy enjoyed them.
> Thanks.


Just feed him as much as he can eat. : victory:


----------



## Milsa

Am I right in thinking its ok to leave hoppers in viv over night but not crickets?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Milsa said:


> Am I right in thinking its ok to leave hoppers in viv over night but not crickets?


Nah take them out, all they will do is annoy him : victory:


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Cabbage*

Hi.
Would it be ok to feed my Ranking Dragon cabbage?
Thanks.


----------



## Milsa

I tried cabbage leaves. But don't think he eats any veg ever.


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Bath*

Hi. Gave my ranking a bath about 2 this afternoon. Put him back in his viv and he has slept in his cave since. I'm sure hes ok just sulking. Any info on this. Thanks. Rob.


----------



## Milsa

Lol, mine is getting better with each wash. I would keep going.:2thumb:

Also sometimes when handling my rankin and I do something different I swear his tail wags. Is this a sign of anger/annoyed?


----------



## Miamooshakes

I don't think so, I always thought tail wagging was a sign of alertness and excitement. Mine gape their mouths open when they're hacked off at something!

Sounds like he was having a good old sulk Rob. Or maybe the bath wore him out...!


----------



## rankins

I was told that a waggin tail is a way of asserting authority or as a challenge to another rankin


----------



## Milsa

Hi guys Zoro is about 5 months now and seems to be shredding about once a month maybe sooner is this normal?


----------



## rankins

yeah, they shead more when younger as they are still growing then when the reach adult size they shead a few times a year


----------



## davy27

hi all i have 2 rankins 4 months old have not changed anything in the viv temps are the same and still on 12hr lights but both have entered brumation, is it true that i should cut lights to 8hr a day and not feed them till feb or so when they come back out due to parasites and things any help would be welcome thanks in advance
:notworthy:


----------



## rankins

I wouldn't... I'd keep it normal temps and light cycle. At that age you shouldn't really bromate them and even then it's not nessesary to Brumaire them as adults unless you wann breed them. Not all of mine Brumate even when I drop temps but some Brumate when I don't change it


----------



## davy27

like i said they have already entered it not much i can do dont want to feed them in case they get parasites so just want to know if it is ok just to let them be


----------



## XtremeReptiles

davy27 said:


> like i said they have already entered it not much i can do dont want to feed them in case they get parasites so just want to know if it is ok just to let them be


There is something you can do, which is not allow then to burmate and keep feeding giving baths and raising the temps. They shouldnt burmate this young and you dont have to burmate to get your rankins to breed. Even when your rankins are burmating you should still offer them food and bath once a week , plus where did you get that they would get parasites from? : victory:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Can someone just remind me what the ambient temps should be, hot end and cool end ? I'm sure mine have got out of whack :bash: despite the fact i could swear I haven't changed anything, but I can't for the life of me find where I wrote it all down

My basking temp is good, 39c (my 2 don't like it any hotter and won't bask if it is)


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Can someone just remind me what the ambient temps should be, hot end and cool end ? I'm sure mine have got out of whack :bash: despite the fact i could swear I haven't changed anything, but I can't for the life of me find where I wrote it all down
> 
> My basking temp is good, 39c (my 2 don't like it any hotter and won't bask if it is)


Mine thrive on 38c basking, hot end 34c and cool end 24c


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> Mine thrive on 38c basking, hot end 34c and cool end 24c


That's what I was thinking, but for some bizarre reason my basking is 38c, but hot end is only 27c, doesn't make sense :bash:


----------



## Milsa

My thermoset is set at 30, half way between bulb and basking rock. Is this not warm enough. Had it like this since I had him. Should I turn it up? Can it get too hot?


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Milsa said:


> My thermoset is set at 30, half way between bulb and basking rock. Is this not warm enough. Had it like this since I had him. Should I turn it up? Can it get too hot?


I wouldn't rely on the thermostat to set the temp, I don't think a single one of my stats actually produces the temps it shows on the dial :lol2::lol2:, I've got both digital thermometers & an infra red thermometer


----------



## Paul P

Ive come on this thread to hopefully find a new home for Vicky, she is between 4-5 years old and carrying an injury that obviously happened as a youngster, Ive had her for around 2yrs, shes a front limb short of a full rankins, :whistling2:










Seriously though I would like her to go into a breeding group, I want nothing for her, but on the downside I dont want her to go to anyone looking to make a quick buck either. I recently lost my male and have no intention of getting another so in my oppinion this would be a waste of a pure blooded rankins if she didnt continue to add to the CB Rankins numbers.

Collection from Peterborough
Thanks for reading

Paul


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Paul P said:


> Ive come on this thread to hopefully find a new home for Vicky, she is between 4-5 years old and carrying an injury that obviously happened as a youngster, Ive had her for around 2yrs, shes a front limb short of a full rankins, :whistling2:
> 
> image
> 
> Seriously though I would like her to go into a breeding group, I want nothing for her, but on the downside I dont want her to go to anyone looking to make a quick buck either. I recently lost my male and have no intention of getting another so in my oppinion this would be a waste of a pure blooded rankins if she didnt continue to add to the CB Rankins numbers.
> 
> Collection from Peterborough
> Thanks for reading
> 
> Paul


Sigh, I wish she was a male, I'm looking for one to go with my girl, she's gorgeous though :flrt:, good luck in finding her a new home


----------



## Paul P

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Sigh, I wish she was a male, I'm looking for one to go with my girl, she's gorgeous though :flrt:, good luck in finding her a new home


Thanks, she is a sweetie and I will miss her once shes gone.


----------



## blabble182

What do you guys reckon to this little fella weighs in about 37g looking towards mc and xtreme for verdicts on vittikins or rankins


----------



## XtremeReptiles

blabble182 said:


> What do you guys reckon to this little fella weighs in about 37g looking towards mc and xtreme for verdicts on vittikins or rankins
> image
> image


He has the typical rankins dragons pattern but it has way to many spikes on his beard to be a true rankins, so im saying vittikins : victory:


----------



## Lesley4444

how old is it?


----------



## blabble182

He's a weird one, in comparison to my vittikins he's as rankins as they come. Then compare him to the rankins I have and those few extra spikes on the bottom of the head :hmm: 

Suppose well see in time to come he's still quite young. He was sold to me with two pure as you like rankins as his "parents" and looked very rankins but I have a feeling they've sold me something that didn't come from those parents


----------



## XtremeReptiles

blabble182 said:


> He's a weird one, in comparison to my vittikins he's as rankins as they come. Then compare him to the rankins I have and those few extra spikes on the bottom of the head :hmm:
> 
> Suppose well see in time to come he's still quite young. He was sold to me with two pure as you like rankins as his "parents" and looked very rankins but I have a feeling they've sold me something that didn't come from those parents


Or there is some beardie along the lines and the parents aren't pure rankins, he looks very rankins but he isnt one i can tell straight away and if one thing isnt right then he isnt a pure : victory:. Nice little dragon anyway :2thumb:


----------



## blabble182

Yeah that's what I'm thinking. Shame is isn't a she now. Wanted a male for the rankins but seen as its a vittikins looks like I've got to go on the hunt yet again! Would have like a female vittikins for spyro but no. Might have to look at the rankins in the shop near me. It's either that or give up the rankins project and possibly move her to a family that's got a bit more time to spare. Don't get the chance to get my dragons out as much as I used to now


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Guys I need expert opinions. I visually sexed my 1 dragons a few months ago and I though Jorgie was a girl and jazz was a boy, but lord knows I'm no expert and I'm doubting myself today. 

They are just about a year old, Jorgie is big for her age, jazz is a bit weedy. 

Anyway here's some pics of underneath, hope they are ok . 

Jorgie - 
























































And Jazz -


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Guys I need expert opinions. I visually sexed my 1 dragons a few months ago and I though Jorgie was a girl and jazz was a boy, but lord knows I'm no expert and I'm doubting myself today.
> 
> They are just about a year old, Jorgie is big for her age, jazz is a bit weedy.
> 
> Anyway here's some pics of underneath, hope they are ok .
> 
> Jorgie -
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And Jazz -
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Jorgie i am swaying on for different reasons anymore pics of her? And jazz is a girl : victory:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

What sort of pics do you need of Jorgie, she's a right wriggle but I'll do my best, I'm going up in a minute 

:hmm: looks like Jazz is back to being Jasmine then :lol2: that's how she started off


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> What sort of pics do you need of Jorgie, she's a right wriggle but I'll do my best, I'm going up in a minute
> 
> :hmm: looks like Jazz is back to being Jasmine then :lol2: that's how she started off


When you lift the tails there some good shots, can i have some more of them :whistling2:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Ok here you go, under the tail 
































































A couple more belly shots 




























And the face saying WTF ARE YOU DOING :lol2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Ok here you go, under the tail
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> A couple more belly shots
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And the face saying WTF ARE YOU DOING :lol2:
> 
> image


 
Female : victory:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Here are pics of my two:
Male, Rambo:

























Female, Saphire:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Cool  I did want 2 girls to start off with, although they don't live together anymore :lol2: Jorgie is a bully and Jazzy is so timid, but it's nice to know I ended up with what I bought 

Now I just have to continue my search for the elusive 'rare as rocking horse manure' male


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> Here are pics of my two:
> Male, Rambo:
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Female, Saphire:
> image
> image


Ah yeah, the bulge is pretty pronounced isn't it  not having anything to compare to that's why I started doubting myself


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Ah yeah, the bulge is pretty pronounced isn't it  not having anything to compare to that's why I started doubting myself


Yeah just ask me if you have anymore problems, : victory:


----------



## ROBBERRY

*temps*

Hi.
Could you please tell mw what temps you are useing.
Mine is 90 - 100F basking and 70 - 80F cool end.
Is this ok. Please advise me. 
Thanks.

Rob.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

ROBBERRY said:


> Hi.
> Could you please tell mw what temps you are useing.
> Mine is 90 - 100F basking and 70 - 80F cool end.
> Is this ok. Please advise me.
> Thanks.
> 
> Rob.


My usual temps are 38c basking 34c hot end and 24c cool end, but i have dropped my temps down to 33c basking 30 hot end and 23 cool end for cycling purposes :2thumb:


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Vitamins*

Thanks for you're info.
Could you please tell me what Vitamins you use for you'ew Rankings.
Happy xmas to you all.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

ROBBERRY said:


> Thanks for you're info.
> Could you please tell me what Vitamins you use for you'ew Rankings.
> Happy xmas to you all.


I use Repashy Calcium plus :2thumb:


----------



## Lesley4444

Like the above... i used repashy calcium plus


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Vitamins*

Hi.
Thanks is that a calcium & vitamin in one & how often do you use it.
Thanks.


----------



## Lesley4444

Its an all in one dusting....calcium and vits... i use it with every feeding


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> I use Repashy Calcium plus :2thumb:


Please do not use calcium plus for reps that need uv, they will have a d3 overload!


----------



## ROBBERRY

*vitamins*

Hi I have been useing komodo calcium supplement id says it has vitamin D3. What calcium & vitamins do you reconmend I use? Thanks.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

ROBBERRY said:


> Hi I have been useing komodo calcium supplement id says it has vitamin D3. What calcium & vitamins do you reconmend I use? Thanks.


Calcium without d3 and nutrobal


----------



## ROBBERRY

*vitamins*

Hi.
Thanks I will get some.
Is it 5 days of calcium & 2 days of vitamin?
Thanks.


----------



## sue59

XtremeReptiles said:


> Please do not use calcium plus for reps that need uv, they will have a d3 overload!


Can you tell me where you got that info from? It is not advertised as such is it .


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

sue59 said:


> Can you tell me where you got that info from? It is not advertised as such is it .


Ditto :whistling2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

ROBBERRY said:


> Hi.
> Thanks I will get some.
> Is it 5 days of calcium & 2 days of vitamin?
> Thanks.


Yes when they are hatchling to 1yrs old but after that reduce it to 1 nutrobal a week and still 5 calcium with 1 day not dusting : victory:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

sue59 said:


> Can you tell me where you got that info from? It is not advertised as such is it .





heatherjhenshaw said:


> Ditto :whistling2:


Common sense really im afraid although if you researched in to it you would probably find something. If a rep have a uv light and therefore can produce d3, therefore it will not need d3 from every feeding. If a dirnal lizard has to much d3 then it builds up and they wont be able to function properly. Therefore if you dust pure calcium then it doesnt matter how much calcium they have in there system as they can store it where as d3 wont be used and will build up hopefully this sheds a little light. I would only use the calcium plus for nocturnal lizards, another problem is that they have found kit has too much vit A it that can affect chameleons especially as they are abit more sensitive. Sorry about my grammar but it has been a long day! :whistling2:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> Common sense really im afraid although if you researched in to it you would probably find something. If a rep have a uv light and therefore can produce d3, therefore it will not need d3 from every feeding. If a dirnal lizard has to much d3 then it builds up and they wont be able to function properly. Therefore if you dust pure calcium then it doesnt matter how much calcium they have in there system as they can store it where as d3 wont be used and will build up hopefully this sheds a little light. I would only use the calcium plus for nocturnal lizards, another problem is that they have found kit has too much vit A it that can affect chameleons especially as they are abit more sensitive. Sorry about my grammar but it has been a long day! :whistling2:


But I have done a lot of research, including speaking to Repashy direct and reading their research and that makes sense too, I can see what you are saying, you don't want to OD on D3, but if you look into the research they did in making this product as long as you don't over use it then the D3 coming from UV light acts as a top up, they can't OD on that anymore than they could from being outdoors. I have to say my runty little Jazz is thriving on it. Confused.com :crazy:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Can you see him????










What about now???? 










There he is 










Thought he escaped...


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Oh bless :lol2::lol2: you must have been freaking out


----------



## Reptile Stef

I shaw was I looked everywhere I thought one of my nephews unlocked the enclosure and not closed it properly :devil: even took a day of work to find him :bash:. Did not even think of the water dish or the salad dish :bash::bash:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Even Raquell thought where Rodney gone??


----------



## Reptile Stef

Can I come out please?


----------



## samD161

*IHS show donncaster*

Will any breeders be selling rankins dragons at this years donncaster june show  ?


----------



## Milsa

Can anyone just confirm what temps there basking spot should be at please?


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Rankin behavious*

Hi.
Could somebody please shed a light on my Rankin behaviour,
I have had him since october which he was only a baby & is doing fine. He is eating Locusts,Cricket & worms not keen on veg but I keep giving it to him..
He is shreding & pooing fine as well. The question is he will have a mad five min after food then goes to his hut very early between 5 - 6pm
& doesnt come out untill late morning sometimes mid day it is like he is sulking, he will come to my hand for a stroke so is quite tame as well. He allso does this if I get him out & give him a bath.
Thanks.


----------



## Mujician

If you're 100% sure its a male, then this is perfectly normal behaviour for a male. Especially as its so cold right now.


----------



## ROBBERRY

*rankin behaviour*

Hi. Thanks I am not 100% he is a male I Just call him a he. He looks fine to me and is alert. Got him out for a bath tonight seemed to enjoy it and drank loads of water as well. Just hope he is ok. Thanks. Rob.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

*New Additions*

Hi all

I'm adding 2 new Rankins to my tribe via Hamm in March :2thumb:, obviously I will be quarantining them strictly but what I am not sure of is what to quarantine them IN ?

Any tips

Obviously they will need all their heat, UV etc so it's puzzling me rather, when I've quarantined before (Leo's) I've used RUBS but they only have heatmats, plus they were babies, these 2 are adult Rankins.

Heather


----------



## MCEE

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm adding 2 new Rankins to my tribe via Hamm in March :2thumb:, obviously I will be quarantining them strictly but what I am not sure of is what to quarantine them IN ?
> 
> Any tips


Basically, you answered your own question really. If you are going to quarantine anything that requires heat (inc. some sort of heat gradient) and UVB, for any length of time, then you should provide just that. 
The only way I can see you do that on a small scale is have another viv set up.
If they are going to be young animals, a 2ft viv would be ample. It is only temporary, after all. As a large spot lamp will probably be a bit intrusive and provide heat over too wide an area (providing less cooler areas) in a 2ft viv, I would use a smaller spot, an R63 as opposed to an R80. I use 60w R63s in my 2ft rearing vivs. They still use the standard screw fitting. 
No need to fully furnish the viv. Substrate is not really necessary but a shady area, something to climb (a branch/twig/old vine) and space/area for basking. Also, if using an R63 spot they may need to get a little nearer the lamp for basking than they would an R80 as the radient heat does not seem to penetrate as far. However, not close enough they can touch the lamp, of course.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

MCEE said:


> Basically, you answered your own question really. If you are going to quarantine anything that requires heat (inc. some sort of heat gradient) and UVB, for any length of time, then you should provide just that.
> The only way I can see you do that on a small scale is have another viv set up.
> If they are going to be young animals, a 2ft viv would be ample. It is only temporary, after all. As a large spot lamp will probably be a bit intrusive and provide heat over too wide an area (providing less cooler areas) in a 2ft viv, I would use a smaller spot, an R63 as opposed to an R80. I use 60w R63s in my 2ft rearing vivs. They still use the standard screw fitting.
> No need to fully furnish the viv. Substrate is not really necessary but a shady area, something to climb (a branch/twig/old vine) and space/area for basking. Also, if using an R63 spot they may need to get a little nearer the lamp for basking than they would an R80 as the radient heat does not seem to penetrate as far. However, not close enough they can touch the lamp, of course.


They aren't young animals though :hmm: that's my quandary, they are adults, so restricting them to a 2ft Viv seems .......cruel ?? I should add they live together currently so will be quarantined together. Should I just go straight for the 4ft Viv but with minimal 'throw away' furnishings


----------



## MCEE

heatherjhenshaw said:


> They aren't young animals though :hmm: that's my quandary, they are adults, so restricting them to a 2ft Viv seems .......cruel ??


But it is only temporary, for quarantine purposes.


> I should add they live together currently so will be quarantined together. Should I just go straight for the 4ft Viv but with minimal 'throw away' furnishings


If you can go 4ft, go for it. I only suggested 2ft if it was only going to be used for temporary housing. No point going 4ft, including the expense and space required, if there is no need to.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

MCEE said:


> But it is only temporary, for quarantine purposes.
> If you can go 4ft, go for it. I only suggested 2ft if it was only going to be used for temporary housing. No point going 4ft, including the expense and space required, if there is no need to.


Yeah I see what you are saying, but the thing is.... I have both. I have 4ft, ready for them of course as a long term home, and I have some 2fts ...... I think I'll go for the 4ft and if in the end I have to dump the Viv it is only the Viv


----------



## Lesley4444

I would personally go for the four foot because a small area might cause them more stress and quarantine should be at least three months. What I normally do is set up a easy to clean viv. The important part about quarantine is no bugs getting transfered from them to others so hand hygiene is very important not so much what the viv is like. Where the viv is more important. Ideally it should be in a completely different room. 

Hope that helps


----------



## HenryBert

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm adding 2 new Rankins to my tribe via Hamm in March :2thumb:, obviously I will be quarantining them strictly but what I am not sure of is what to quarantine them IN ?
> 
> Any tips
> 
> Obviously they will need all their heat, UV etc so it's puzzling me rather, when I've quarantined before (Leo's) I've used RUBS but they only have heatmats, plus they were babies, these 2 are adult Rankins.
> 
> Heather


Hope you dont mind me asking, are you getting them from a breeder or someone whos selling up? , Sorry im looking into keeping them and breeders seems scarce. Im too, from manchester and most ive seen are down south  

Adam


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

HenryBert said:


> Hope you dont mind me asking, are you getting them from a breeder or someone whos selling up? , Sorry im looking into keeping them and breeders seems scarce. Im too, from manchester and most ive seen are down south
> 
> Adam


Not at all, they are as rare as hens teeth aren't they ! I'm getting my 2 new ones from 2 different breeders in Germany and having them brought in via Hamm by courier. It's taken me ages and a lot of Internet trawling and desperate emails to find them. My first 2 girls came from a breeder in Bristol 

Worth the search though


----------



## HenryBert

Yup they are! And thank you, I best get searching the net :2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

HenryBert said:


> Yup they are! And thank you, I best get searching the net :2thumb:


I can get you some top quality rankins from pure blood line which are guaranteed to be fully rankins they also come with full paperwork but they won't be the same price as a bog standard dragon, let me know if you interested! Thanks


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> I can get you some top quality rankins from pure blood line which are guaranteed to be fully rankins they also come with full paperwork but they won't be the same price as a bog standard dragon, let me know if you interested! Thanks


Oy !!!! Where were you when I was searching :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## HenryBert

XtremeReptiles said:


> I can get you some top quality rankins from pure blood line which are guaranteed to be fully rankins they also come with full paperwork but they won't be the same price as a bog standard dragon, let me know if you interested! Thanks


Don't want to sound rude but do you have breeders details?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Oy !!!! Where were you when I was searching :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 You never asked...... :lol2:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> You never asked...... :lol2:


I never asked !!! I never asked !!! Well now I'm speechless , did you not see all my 'desperately seeking' adverts


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> I never asked !!! I never asked !!! Well now I'm speechless , did you not see all my 'desperately seeking' adverts


Nope as everytime i look in the classifieds i get too tempted, plus you never asked me directly :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## HenryBert

XtremeReptiles said:


> I can get you some top quality rankins from pure blood line which are guaranteed to be fully rankins they also come with full paperwork but they won't be the same price as a bog standard dragon, let me know if you interested! Thanks


 
Hope my last comment did t come across as rude, If its yourself thats selling please can you P'm me a few pictures? Thanks, Adam


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> Nope as everytime i look in the classifieds i get too tempted, plus you never asked me directly :whistling2::lol2:


Actually I asked on this thread, many times....never mind no harm done, I've got 2 beauties coming from Germany :flrt:

Adam I will be breeding mine later in the year if you have no luck and are looking for babies


----------



## HenryBert

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Actually I asked on this thread, many times....never mind no harm done, I've got 2 beauties coming from Germany :flrt:
> 
> Adam I will be breeding mine later in the year if you have no luck and are looking for babies


Ill keep my eyes peeled :2thumb:


----------



## HenryBert

By the way, Wheres the best place to learn about their behaviour? I know that they are similar to beardies but being sociable i presume they arent the exact same? Any help would be greatful


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

On this thread really  there isn't much info around, I've had to learn as I go


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Actually I asked on this thread, many times....never mind no harm done, I've got 2 beauties coming from Germany :flrt:
> 
> Adam I will be breeding mine later in the year if you have no luck and are looking for babies


I also got mine from two different german breeders and i will be breeding this year aswell. Adam if your going to hamm in germany i can get some for you : victory:


----------



## blabble182

xtreme or anyone in the know im looking for a male to join my two girls both are pure line so id need a confirmed pure male, preferably an adult one to be honest. or if someone has achieved obtaining two males from the same clutch i would consider a gender swap, my female for your male. i mis sexed my newest one so im back to square one!


----------



## XtremeReptiles

blabble182 said:


> xtreme or anyone in the know im looking for a male to join my two girls both are pure line so id need a confirmed pure male, preferably an adult one to be honest. or if someone has achieved obtaining two males from the same clutch i would consider a gender swap, my female for your male. i mis sexed my newest one so im back to square one!


I thought you had one vittikins and one rankins? Anyway I can only get young at the moment but I will try my hardest to get a male for you! Will pm if I find one!


----------



## blabble182

Actually I was duped again I have two vittikins now  I do however have two female rankins aswell had the second one for a while now just haven't been on the forums a massive amount recently and cheers dude let me know if you hear of one


----------



## kempo08

*Full rankins??*

Hello guys, can u tell me your oppionions on weather this is full rankins??cheers


----------



## kempo08

Anyone???


----------



## Reptile Stef

Looks like a rankin due to the small head size. Where did you get him/ her from?


----------



## Reptile Stef

Here's my female 



















I no most people feed these to geckos but I thought I'd try my rankins on them and my female love it ( mango apple peach ) haven't tried the male yet as his still chilling under food dish.











: victory:


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Temps.*

Hi.
Could somebody please help.
I have had my Rankin since october which he was a baby then & is doing fine I think. Hes eating locust,worms & dubia roaches I offer him veg but does not touch it & he is shreding ok & poos. The question is for the last week or so he has been hiding & sleeping allot & not eating much has not touched food today but has eaten 8 x med locusts yesterday but i had to get him out of the gave.
He is in a 3ft viv with uv which is only a month old with a spot lamp which is a 40watt one.
I am haveing trouble with the temps I have got the dimmer stat probe at the cool end which is set to 26c which measeared with a digi thermoneter but on the basking spot some times its on 33 then it goes to 39 then it goes to 42. I cant understant why the temps are like this in the hot end. Is this makeing my rankin like this. Please I fogive my spelling.
Thank you.

Rob.


----------



## Lesley4444

You are probably better to put the stat prob on the basking spot out and regulate the basking temps from there. Gives more control and stops the fluctuations


----------



## ROBBERRY

*temps*

I thought of that but have heared differant views. some say reg at the cool end & some say reg at the basking end. Does anybody have any more views on this before I swop them round?
Thanks.

Rob.


----------



## MCEE

ROBBERRY said:


> I thought of that but have heared differant views. some say reg at the cool end & some say reg at the basking end. Does anybody have any more views on this before I swop them round?
> Thanks.
> 
> Rob.


Do not swap them.

A lizard like a Rankins Dragon needs a "cool" end to retreat to. This cool end must be stable enough to remain cooler than the warm end. By statting the basking spot or warm end you run the risk that the cool end will not be cool enough, or too cool that the lizard will never venture there. Overheating can be more dangerous than not being warm enough so the lizard really does need somewhere that it can retreat to away from the heat.

The proper way to use a stat is to stat the cool end and use the correct wattage of heat source to heat the basking spot to the correct maximum temperature required. This will be determined by the distance between the heat source and the basking spot. If the wattage is too low the basking spot may not reach the required basking temperature, even though the lamp may be on maximum power. If the wattage is too high the lamp may be turning on and off a lot more (temps reach the required level quicker and the heat source then turns off). You can experiment with different wattages of spot lamp 40, 60, 100 etc. to see which works best for your situation.

With your 40w it may be on constantly on but the dimmer is making it fluctuate its power causing the temp fluctation. There is nothing wrong with this. It will happen in all statted vivariums. As long as your heat source is powerful enough to reach the correct basking temperatures you are not doing anything wrong. However, the most import thing is not to let the cool end overheat

The temperatures at basking spot or warm end, by the very nature that the lamp turns on/off (or dimming up and down), will always fluctuate because you are using a thermostat.


----------



## MCEE

Lesley4444 said:


> You are probably better to put the stat prob on the basking spot out and regulate the basking temps from there. Gives more control and stops the fluctuations



Nothing wrong with fluctauations at the basking spot. As long as the lamp is able to reach basking temperatures it does not have to be constant. Keeping the cool end temperatures stable is much more important.


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Temps*

Hi.
Thanks for the info.
So do you think my temp are ok?
One more question. Does anybody have any idea wy my Rankin is acting like this. Allways hide & sleeping in his cave & not eating much since the last week or so?
Thanks.

Rob.


----------



## MCEE

ROBBERRY said:


> Hi.
> Thanks for the info.
> So do you think my temp are ok?
> One more question. Does anybody have any idea wy my Rankin is acting like this. Allways hide & sleeping in his cave & not eating much since the last week or so?
> Thanks.
> 
> Rob.


Temps are fine. Like I said if the basking tem gets too hot it will go and find somewhere cooler.

At this time of year your lizard will want to brumate. They slow down, get lethargic and will often sleep for days (or weeks) on end, if you let them. Since the end on November, my adults have been sleeping for about ten days at a time, before I wake them for a shower/bath to keep them hydrated. They very rarely want to eat anything after I have woken them, which is a good thing as food left in their digestive sytem for too long is not good for them. I have yet to observe any weight loss. They normally go back to bed about two to four hours after I have woken them, for another ten days sleep. )

However, with young lizards like yours (I assume less than 6 months old) it might be best to try and keep it from brumating too heavily because it is not yet fully grown and may not have enough reserves to allow it to have prolonged periods of sleep. A few days sleep, here or there, may be OK but you have to be careful it does not dehydrate and does not lose weight.


----------



## ROBBERRY

*temps*

A big thank you for ur advice.
thanks


----------



## samD161

*basking temperatures*

Hello all 

Just a quick question regarding rankins dragon basking temperatures. 
Is it okay that some places in the tank reach above the desired basking temperature. As i have a large bit of wood that has many different areas that the lizards will be able to bask on after monitoring the temperatures at the different areas some appear to be too hot. So the question is as long as my cold end temperatures are okay and there are some areas for the lizards to bask that are in the correct range will this be a problem ?


----------



## MCEE

samD161 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Just a quick question regarding rankins dragon basking temperatures.
> Is it okay that some places in the tank reach above the desired basking temperature. As i have a large bit of wood that has many different areas that the lizards will be able to bask on after monitoring the temperatures at the different areas some appear to be too hot. So the question is as long as my cold end temperatures are okay and there are some areas for the lizards to bask that are in the correct range will this be a problem ?


What do you mean they "appear" too hot?
When things get too hot, a lizard will try and find somewhere cooler. However, lizards will not immediately know somewhere is too hot until they will either overheat (in which case they will quickly find somewhere cooler) or burn.
If these basking areas (anywhere a lizard can get to and bask is a basking area) are, indeed, too hot you need to either increase the distance between the heat source and basking area or use a lower wattage heat source.


----------



## Milsa

Follow up, is there a minimum distance between basking spot n lamp?


----------



## MCEE

Milsa said:


> Follow up, is there a minimum distance between basking spot n lamp?


 No. As long as the lizard is unable to touch the bare lamp (or any of the heat source hardware) in any way.

The ideal basking spot temperature is reached by a combination of this "safe" distance of basking spot from the heat source and the wattage of said heat source.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Just a quicky, having a spot clean today when got home from work and I'm thinking whether I've got to much stuff in there enclosure 4x2x2. 

Couple of pics



















: victory:


----------



## Lesley4444

Looks great...they will love exploring it.. i would keep it all in...all the climbing and hiding will be amazing for them


----------



## Reptile Stef

Ok cool thanks I thought it might of been to much but you are right there is quite a few hiding spots for them. 

:2thumb:


----------



## Milsa

That's awesome! Lucky rankins!

I've been struggling a little of late. My little rankins had a bad eye that the vet managed to save. :notworthy: all is well now, thank goodness with his eye. However whilst he was poorly I gave him some wax worms and hand fed him hoppers. Now really struggling to get him to hunt hoppers or even take them. He only had wax worms for a couple of days as a treat for having eye drops put in. I am now able to get him eating morio warms, slowly getting him to hunt them but getting him interested and then putting them on a different rock so he has to get them himself. Any ideas on how I can get him back onto hoppers tho.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Milsa said:


> That's awesome! Lucky rankins!
> 
> I've been struggling a little of late. My little rankins had a bad eye that the vet managed to save. :notworthy: all is well now, thank goodness with his eye. However whilst he was poorly I gave him some wax worms and hand fed him hoppers. Now really struggling to get him to hunt hoppers or even take them. He only had wax worms for a couple of days as a treat for having eye drops put in. I am now able to get him eating morio warms, slowly getting him to hunt them but getting him interested and then putting them on a different rock so he has to get them himself. Any ideas on how I can get him back onto hoppers tho.


:lol2: that's the wax worm for ya they taste like a sweet candy floss that's why it hard to get reptiles off them. 

Now his had his treat of wax worms due to his eye problem I would keep him off them for a while until he starts eating other insects. Have you tried roaches and butterworms & silkworms? mine love them so I'm sure yours will to. 

: victory:


----------



## Milsa

Are morio and meal worms nutritious enough for him? The problem is what I can get. Can prob order in especially from local shop. Most concerned about getting enough goodness in him.

Also what's the best things to gut load worms on as its what I can get him on right now.


----------



## Milsa

Sorry can prob get butter worms and silk worms from local shop if I special order but are they any better than the morio or meal?


----------



## Reptile Stef

Milsa said:


> Sorry can prob get butter worms and silk worms from local shop if I special order but are they any better than the morio or meal?


Yeah they are a good source of calcium. Check out this nutrition chart 

Nutritional value of Elliot's Butterworms selling butterworms for petfood and fishing bait


----------



## Reptile Stef

Milsa said:


> Are morio and meal worms nutritious enough for him? The problem is what I can get. Can prob order in especially from local shop. Most concerned about getting enough goodness in him.
> 
> Also what's the best things to gut load worms on as its what I can get him on right now.


Not really there ok but there quite hard to digest because of the hard shell they have and as for gut loading I normally use oranges apples and romaine lettuce, kale, spring greens, red, green, yellow, orange peppers & repashy super load 

:2thumb:


----------



## kempo08

Just thought I'd post hear to  http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...930502-male-possible-female-rankins-sale.html


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

*So what's my best plan ?*

Hi all

This thread has gone quiet

Ok my 2 new Rankins arrive on Monday via Hamm and courier :2thumb:, very excited, can't wait, Viv has been ready for over a month :lol2:

Anyway the thing is they are getting to mine at approx 1:30 AM which has kind of thrown me off a bit, I'm wondering what is best to do with them when they arrive. My other dragon vivs will be in darkness and unheated at that time of night with just the background household ambient temps. The newbies will have been in transit for some days, all be it part of it in a heated deluxe courier van. Do I just pop them in in the dark? And then the heat and light come on as usual in the morning ? 

I've never had a lizard arrive at night before :lol2:, they've always come and had a nice bask 

Heather


----------



## MCEE

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Hi all
> 
> Anyway the thing is they are getting to mine at approx 1:30 AM which has kind of thrown me off a bit, I'm wondering what is best to do with them when they arrive. My other dragon vivs will be in darkness and unheated at that time of night with just the background household ambient temps. The newbies will have been in transit for some days, all be it part of it in a heated deluxe courier van. Do I just pop them in in the dark? And then the heat and light come on as usual in the morning ?


I would just put them in the darkened viv. Not only will they probably have just travelled in the dark (or near dark), and probably been half asleep anyway, putting them in the darkened viv will probably be less stressfull and they will go back to sleep again.

I would just open them up and place in the vivarium as they are, in the container and let them do what they want.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Testing the water here, but my rankins pair may be up for grabs. This is due to me having other commitments and not having enough time. This will be a hard sale if i do go through with it. But send me a pm if you are interested. Thanks


----------



## tomcannon

XtremeReptiles said:


> Testing the water here, but my rankins pair may be up for grabs. This is due to me having other commitments and not having enough time. This will be a hard sale if i do go through with it. But send me a pm if you are interested. Thanks


PM'ed. 

While I'm here I have a few questions to all rankin owners if I may. I am looking to get a pair or trio of rankin's. I currently have a 4x2x2 which is undergoing a custom build, it will be up for sale however if it doesn't sell I may possibly use this for the rankin's. would a trio be ok in here? I'm thinking 1.2.0. Or would you recommend larger. When reached sexual maturity would it be necessary to separate after breeding? Or is it simply the case of keeping an eye on them for any issues and separate if necessary? 

I'm pretty confident in my ability but having never owned them I just wanted to ensure myself on a few points so hoping someone can help there. 

Also, if anyone knows of anyone heading to s.w.a.r.e that breeds rankin's please let me know! : victory:


----------



## MCEE

tomcannon said:


> PM'ed.
> 
> I am looking to get a pair or trio of rankin's. I currently have a 4x2x2 which is undergoing a custom build, it will be up for sale however if it doesn't sell I may possibly use this for the rankin's. would a trio be ok in here? I'm thinking 1.2.0.


Absolutely fine.


----------



## philzo

As an above poster, I too will be getting a pair of rankins (f) from Hamm. All going well, they should be with me on monday! Hurray! :lol2:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

philzo said:


> As an above poster, I too will be getting a pair of rankins (f) from Hamm. All going well, they should be with me on monday! Hurray! :lol2:


Exciting isn't it :lol2:


----------



## samD161

Hello 

I recently got two 5 month old rankins dragons. They where delivered by a reptile courier for an over night journey. 
As soon as they got in there new tank they just seem to dig and sleep all day and night. I have been offering them fresh veg and live food everyday but they have not been eating or drinking at all. 
These symptoms sound a lot like brumation but is it not the wrong time of the year ? 
This has been happening for two weeks now, has anybody experienced this before or know why this is happening ?


----------



## Mujician

What temperatures etc is your viv?


----------



## samD161

The basking spot temperature is around 38-39*C with a cold end of 23-25*C. 
They are housed in a 100X45X60cm (W,D,H). I have a 3ft arcadia T5 UV light that is about 10" from the basking area. They are currently being housed on washed play sand and have many areas to bask etc. I have offered them dubia roaches and meal worms and the veg that i have been using so far has been kale greens, watercress, carrots, grapes, cucumber, and papaya. One of the dragons ate 2 mealworms since having them. I have also bathed the dragons a couple of times to keep them hydrated. Also both of the dragons have been pooing.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

samD161 said:


> The basking spot temperature is around 38-39*C with a cold end of 23-25*C.
> They are housed in a 100X45X60cm (W,D,H). I have a 3ft arcadia T5 UV light that is about 10" from the basking area. They are currently being housed on washed play sand and have many areas to bask etc. I have offered them dubia roaches and meal worms and the veg that i have been using so far has been kale greens, watercress, carrots, grapes, cucumber, and papaya. One of the dragons ate 2 mealworms since having them. I have also bathed the dragons a couple of times to keep them hydrated. Also both of the dragons have been pooing.


Temps seem fine, maybe find out what the previous owner was feeding them? Also maybe they just need more time to adjest and settle in. Try not to handle for a while as all the baths may be stressing them too much : victory:


----------



## samD161

Yeah iv been trying to keep handling to a minimum only taking them out for the baths.


----------



## jhzgto

Aimed mainly @ Tom, Xtreme & Heather ..... sorry for more questions on temps, but trying to fathom out the best for my little ones

Is 32-33c too cold for a basking spot temp ?

My young ones seem to spend a lot more time at the bottom of the viv hidden when i crank the bask spot up to 38-40 (cool end 29/30). If I drop it to 32-34 bask (27ish cool end) they seem to spend more time wandering around, although only 2 of them seem to spend any amount of time under the light.

Bask temp sensor is siting directly under the light, taped to the log / cool end sensor free air 2" from the floor / wall.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

jhzgto said:


> Aimed mainly @ Tom, Xtreme & Heather ..... sorry for more questions on temps, but trying to fathom out the best for my little ones
> 
> Is 32-33c too cold for a basking spot temp ?
> 
> My young ones seem to spend a lot more time at the bottom of the viv hidden when i crank the bask spot up to 38-40 (cool end 29/30). If I drop it to 32-34 bask (27ish cool end) they seem to spend more time wandering around, although only 2 of them seem to spend any amount of time under the light.
> 
> Bask temp sensor is siting directly under the light, taped to the log / cool end sensor free air 2" from the floor / wall.


I'd say yeah that's too cool  I know it's frustrating but it's possible you aren't seeing them bask but they are doing, some bask loads, some don't. I was convinced Jazz 'never' basked but the little tinker just waits till I'm not there and then she's out sunning herself :lol2:, I got a remote webcam so I could spy on them :whistling2:, having said that Jorgie and jazz love it around 38-39 whereas my 2 new ones seem to love it hotter, 41-42c 

That's my thoughts anyway


----------



## Dan Trafford

Try to keep your basking spot at about 100f. What is your photoperiod? This time of year you would be right to have your lights on between 12-13 hours, increasing to 14 in summer. Any less than 12 may make the dragons think it's winter despite the temps. It is believed they also sense air pressure and in this way can also tell what time of year it is. To me though your setup sounds fine and I reckon they are settling in. They will only bask if they need to. If they are warm enough they will move. Don't worry they're not stupid, they won't stay in the cold end if they are 2 cold. Keeping warm is part of their survival instinct. I say don't worry they'll perk up.


----------



## jhzgto

Thanks Heather,

You're saying pretty much what i am thinking / hoping - and i have caught the couple of recluse youngsters lapping up some heat odd times.

I will keep the bask spot temp up to 38-40 & see how it goes.

I have noticed a difference in all my dragons this past few days,

The 5 rankins babies are all a bit more alert & 3 of them basking even more.

3 adult rankins a bit more lively & eating better

1 beardie is still a bit dopey, but she always is. The other beardie (13 months old) has all of a sudden gone mad, glass dancing every time i go near the viv & runs around the floor like something possessed !!

Hoping the longer daylight hours/ barometric pressure is responsible


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Rankin not eating.*

Hi.
Could somebody please help me ?
The question is my Ranking is just hideing in the corner of his viv & has not eaten anything for about a week. When I move him or bath him he is alert then just goes back into the corner. It has not lost any wait at least I dont think so. The temps are 39-40 hot end & 26 cool end.
Thanks.

Rob.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

ROBBERRY said:


> Hi.
> Could somebody please help me ?
> The question is my Ranking is just hideing in the corner of his viv & has not eaten anything for about a week. When I move him or bath him he is alert then just goes back into the corner. It has not lost any wait at least I dont think so. The temps are 39-40 hot end & 26 cool end.
> Thanks.
> 
> Rob.


Could I ask a bit more info Rob ? Is this a change in behaviour or is he normally shy ? How long have you had him ? What is his vivarium like, what size, does he have UV ? Sorry so many questions but it will all help us help you


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Rankin not eating.*



heatherjhenshaw said:


> Could I ask a bit more info Rob ? Is this a change in behaviour or is he normally shy ? How long have you had him ? What is his vivarium like, what size, does he have UV ? Sorry so many questions but it will all help us help you


Hi.
I have had him since october he was a bit shy at first but came around. He is in a 3ft viv with a custom background with ledges around he used to climb to differant ledges. Yes he has a 10 per cent uv with a reflector on the roof wich is only 2 weeks old as the other tube broke.
Hope this helps.
Thank you.

Rob.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

ROBBERRY said:


> Hi.
> I have had him since october he was a bit shy at first but came around. He is in a 3ft viv with a custom background with ledges around he used to climb to differant ledges. Yes he has a 10 per cent uv with a reflector on the roof wich is only 2 weeks old as the other tube broke.
> Hope this helps.
> Thank you.
> 
> Rob.


Has he always had 10% or is that a change ? The reason I ask is that the first thing I look at when mine act out of character is 'have I done anything different' even if it seems insignificant to me, they seem to throw a strop over it, for example using a stronger or weaker UV bulb may throw out their equilibrium 

If you've changed nothing at all then I'd maybe think of having a PALS test done to check he hasn't developed any worms etc, having said that I think the weather is sending them a bit wacky right now, 3 of mine are happy as skylarks but the 4th is still in snooze mode :flrt:


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Rankin not eating*

Hi.
Thanks for you're reply. Just a update. Hes still hideing in the corner but has eaten a few calki worms & meal worms not much but did a big poop yesterday & tacking no interest in other bugs. Any more info would be brill.
Thanks.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

The only advice I can offer really is if you are worried collect a poop sample and then take a trip to your nearest specialist vets. It's what I would (and am currently) doing. They will test for any nasties and give your dragon an overall health check

Mine got a glowing fitness report but their poop (or one of them) is .....odd....so I'm waiting on the results for the 'nasties' tests....might be nothing but better safe than sorry


----------



## Milsa

Hey,my rankin did this n I turned my heating up a smidge and the next day he was much better. Just a small amount made a lot of difference.


----------



## tomcannon

Here she is! :flrt:


----------



## Honey1

tomcannon said:


> Here she is! :flrt:
> 
> image


Whaaaaat Tom, you telling me you got one!!?? I am jealous!! Thought you were going for a cou[ple though....:lol2:


----------



## tomcannon

Honey1 said:


> Whaaaaat Tom, you telling me you got one!!?? I am jealous!! Thought you were going for a cou[ple though....:lol2:


Yes I did! :2thumb: : victory: :mf_dribble: :flrt: I am, in good time. She's all I can source close enough for now however I know of some being bred about an hour or so from me in a few months so ill hopefully be grabbing another one then.


----------



## Honey1

tomcannon said:


> Yes I did! :2thumb: : victory: :mf_dribble: :flrt: I am, in good time. She's all I can source close enough for now however I know of some being bred about an hour or so from me in a few months so ill hopefully be grabbing another one then.


Well she's a stunner that's for sure! Congratulations mate. Where did you get her from? I look forward to seeing more pics of her and her mate when you get him or her.


----------



## tomcannon

Honey1 said:


> Well she's a stunner that's for sure! Congratulations mate. Where did you get her from? I look forward to seeing more pics of her and her mate when you get him or her.


Cardiff reptile centre. I know of some that will be hatching in the coming months so ill grab a boy then hopefully.


----------



## tomcannon

I'm assuming basking temps with rankin's are much like that of beardies, ie each individual rankin's will have its preference when it comes to temps? I ask as I have my spot at 98f, she using it well but is basking for prolonged periods of time, been directly under it for the last 20 minutes at least. So should I increase it slightly and reassess her basking times to try and reduce her basking time to 5-10 mins?

I can only assume its the same as vitticeps and she clearly prefers it hotter?

She hasn't eaten live that I'm aware of yet but I'm not worried as its only day 1 really and she has had atleast one mouthful or greens that I witnessed. She's also pooed and I can't believe how small it is! :lol2:

I'm smitten, she's sooo cute!


----------



## tomcannon

Nothing like some real rays...



















Shame there's glass in between!


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

tomcannon said:


> I'm assuming basking temps with rankin's are much like that of beardies, ie each individual rankin's will have its preference when it comes to temps? I ask as I have my spot at 98f, she using it well but is basking for prolonged periods of time, been directly under it for the last 20 minutes at least. So should I increase it slightly and reassess her basking times to try and reduce her basking time to 5-10 mins?
> 
> I can only assume its the same as vitticeps and she clearly prefers it hotter?
> 
> She hasn't eaten live that I'm aware of yet but I'm not worried as its only day 1 really and she has had atleast one mouthful or greens that I witnessed. She's also pooed and I can't believe how small it is! :lol2:
> 
> I'm smitten, she's sooo cute!


They do get you smitten quickly :flrt: just wait till she gets a strop on, it's adorable seeing something that little have a paddy :lol2:

Yeah they all like different temperatures....adjust to suit her


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

tomcannon said:


> Nothing like some real rays...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Shame there's glass in between!


Jorgie does this all the time, she will move down the Viv as the sun moves....there must be something in the 'real' rays that attract her but I don't know what, as you say there is glass inbetween


----------



## tomcannon

heatherjhenshaw said:


> They do get you smitten quickly :flrt: just wait till she gets a strop on, it's adorable seeing something that little have a paddy :lol2:
> 
> Yeah they all like different temperatures....adjust to suit her


Brilliant, I was awaiting your reply, thought you'd be one of the most knowledgeable that was likely to reply. I shall adjust then because she's spending the majority of her time under the basking spot. It may just be settling in but even so I can readjust down the line if its too hot. :2thumb:



heatherjhenshaw said:


> Jorgie does this all the time, she will move down the Viv as the sun moves....there must be something in the 'real' rays that attract her but I don't know what, as you say there is glass inbetween


That's exactly what Lela (that's her name now!) does too, chasing it up and down the log! She also seems to go on a waving frenzy in the natural sunlight, bizarre and comical!


----------



## XtremeReptiles

tomcannon said:


> I'm assuming basking temps with rankin's are much like that of beardies, ie each individual rankin's will have its preference when it comes to temps? I ask as I have my spot at 98f, she using it well but is basking for prolonged periods of time, been directly under it for the last 20 minutes at least. So should I increase it slightly and reassess her basking times to try and reduce her basking time to 5-10 mins?
> 
> I can only assume its the same as vitticeps and she clearly prefers it hotter?
> 
> She hasn't eaten live that I'm aware of yet but I'm not worried as its only day 1 really and she has had atleast one mouthful or greens that I witnessed. She's also pooed and I can't believe how small it is! :lol2:
> 
> I'm smitten, she's sooo cute!


My two liked it around 38c basking if they are basking for more than 2-5 mins then i would raise the basking but make sure your cool end doesnt rise too much as well as they need that end to retreat too : victory:


----------



## tomcannon

XtremeReptiles said:


> My two liked it around 38c basking if they are basking for more than 2-5 mins then i would raise the basking but make sure your cool end doesnt rise too much as well as they need that end to retreat too : victory:


Yeah course, cool end is fine. I'll sort it tomorrow as it'll be lights out in a bit. I've tried up to 100 but she was still basking for prolonged periods of time so I have a feeling I'll have to try higher still. She isn't the most active currently but I feel that may be due to settling in so this may be having some affect on basking. 

I'll keep an eye just wanted to be sure it would be ok to increase temps within reason.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

tomcannon said:


> Yeah course, cool end is fine. I'll sort it tomorrow as it'll be lights out in a bit. I've tried up to 100 but she was still basking for prolonged periods of time so I have a feeling I'll have to try higher still. She isn't the most active currently but I feel that may be due to settling in so this may be having some affect on basking.
> 
> I'll keep an eye just wanted to be sure it would be ok to increase temps within reason.


Just remember it isn't just about the basking temps but its about the warm and cool ends as well : victory:


----------



## tomcannon

XtremeReptiles said:


> Just remember it isn't just about the basking temps but its about the warm and cool ends as well : victory:


Yeah it's all good, temps are fine. Cheers though! : victory:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

tomcannon said:


> Brilliant, I was awaiting your reply, thought you'd be one of the most knowledgeable that was likely to reply. I shall adjust then because she's spending the majority of her time under the basking spot. It may just be settling in but even so I can readjust down the line if its too hot. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what Lela (that's her name now!) does too, chasing it up and down the log! She also seems to go on a waving frenzy in the natural sunlight, bizarre and comical!


Awe you flatter me (blush) I'm still very much learning myself, it's a big adventure figuring out these little dragons  of mine, 2 seem to like it hotter than the other 2, and Jazzy prefers it cooler than all the others, otherwise she will avoid the basking area totally and just sit down the cool end, but she's always been an oddball lol

None of mine wave much....I feel like I'm missing out !!, my male bobs a lot but the girls aren't in the mood yet, in fact he's definitely 'bugging' his current companion Sarabi and she's getting stressed. He won't take no for an answer and she's clearly not in the mood, I'm going to have to split them for a little while, they came as a pair but things are not harmonious right now, poor Sarabi looks hunted and won't come out of her cave, and if she does Mushu pounces on her.....he's getting his own pad tomorrow...that should cool his ardour !


----------



## kempo08

Had to jump in :lol2: one of my females never stops waving lol the other is the laziest rankins ever lol


----------



## tomcannon

Weighed and bathed Aluna (that is definitely her name now!) today, all of 16g! :gasp::2thumb:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

tomcannon said:


> Weighed and bathed Aluna (that is definitely her name now!) today, all of 16g! :gasp::2thumb:
> 
> image


Bless :flrt: I remember when mine were that size


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Rankin*

Hi.
Very nice little rankin.
Mine still hides in the corner in the cool end never seems to bask temps are 39 basking & 26 cool, but has started to eat a few locusts again not much though about 3 a day.
Any more ideas.
Cheers.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

ROBBERRY said:


> Hi.
> Very nice little rankin.
> Mine still hides in the corner in the cool end never seems to bask temps are 39 basking & 26 cool, but has started to eat a few locusts again not much though about 3 a day.
> Any more ideas.
> Cheers.


Play with the temps mate you have to find what your lizard likes best. I would drop your temps abit to maybe 36 basking as maybe he is trying to say he is too hot by beig n the cool end


----------



## ROBBERRY

XtremeReptiles said:


> Play with the temps mate you have to find what your lizard likes best. I would drop your temps abit to maybe 36 basking as maybe he is trying to say he is too hot by beig n the cool end


Thanks I will try that & let you know how we get on.
Cheers.
Rob.


----------



## tomcannon

I still haven't got my temps sorted. I'm currently at 101f, she's still basking for prolonged periods of time but I still believe it may have something to do with settling in so I'm sticking with 101f for a week or two more. If then she is still basking for prolonged periods I'll try increasing further. Not much of an issue currently, feeding a pooing fine so I'm happy.

All other temps are good, 24c cool side, 30 hot. Don't ask me why I mix Celsius and Fahrenheit, just how I roll!


----------



## Milsa

Hey Tom, what's considered prolonged?


----------



## tomcannon

Milsa said:


> Hey Tom, what's considered prolonged?


Usually more than 5 minutes. Ideally they should reach optimum temperature by then and move away to do their rankin's things then return to warm up again.


----------



## tomcannon

A couple more pics from the weekend...

All puffed up!










Peek-A-Boo!


----------



## Reptile Stef

This feller hasn't long been out from brumation and his already showing signs of mating bin doing lots of head bobbing today and she's been replying with waving. 

Rodney











Raquel 










Little video of head bobbing and the wave

http://i1227.photobucket.com/albums...79-BFC1-5BB4EC050493-889-000000779E992946.mp4


----------



## tomcannon

Love the markings on Raquel's head. Is that the lay box in there ready I see?

Video doesn't work for me.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Sure is mate just filled with washed play sand like to get everything ready :lol2:

As for the marking's on her head they are quite unusual but in a nice way.

The video was only head bobbing & waving ill try post it again 

:2thumb:


----------



## Reptile Stef

How do you upload a video on here from photobucket? I've copied and pasted IMG code & direct link still not working :devil:


----------



## tomcannon

Reptile Stef said:


> How do you upload a video on here from photobucket? I've copied and pasted IMG code & direct link still not working :devil:


You definitely can as I did it the other day. Can't remember which link I used though!

Really strange, I just tried every code of the same video I posted the other day and none of them work.

Edit: the link to the video in my other thread doesn't work now but it definitely did the other day so I don't know! Stumped on this one!


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Stef can I pick your brains please ? I've had to split my boy Mushu from my girl Sarabi as he was ....very keen...head bobbing, pouncing on her, biting her on the neck, throat, tail....but she obviously was not and had taken to hiding in a cave all day every day, stopped eating, losing weight, very very stressed out

Since I split them Sarabi has returned to her chilled out self :2thumb:, eating ok and back to basking now the 'pesky boy' has gone :lol2: but I do wish to breed them eventually. Are there any signs that she will exhibit that she's......in the mood <3, I've 2 girls, Jorgie & Sarabi (Jazzy isn't big enough yet) so he could go in with either but as I say he was clearly distressing Sarabi and I'm very new to breeding


----------



## Reptile Stef

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Stef can I pick your brains please ? I've had to split my boy Mushu from my girl Sarabi as he was ....very keen...head bobbing, pouncing on her, biting her on the neck, throat, tail....but she obviously was not and had taken to hiding in a cave all day every day, stopped eating, losing weight, very very stressed out
> 
> Since I split them Sarabi has returned to her chilled out self :2thumb:, eating ok and back to basking now the 'pesky boy' has gone :lol2: but I do wish to breed them eventually. Are there any signs that she will exhibit that she's......in the mood <3, I've 2 girls, Jorgie & Sarabi (Jazzy isn't big enough yet) so he could go in with either but as I say he was clearly distressing Sarabi and I'm very new to breeding


Hi heather

The best way I found out if my female was ready was by sticking another female in her enclosure she will do the head bobbing and waving. Can they see each other when there in there own enclosures? If they can then just watch them and see if you see any breeding signs ( slow head bobbing and waving ) this is how I found out...

Give this a read....

It's easier to tell when a female becomes broody if she's housed with other females. She will get either very aggressive or very submissive towards them (whichever is out of character for her). A dragon housed alone is liable to appear restless and pace. Or she might suddenly "glass dig" (pawing at the side of the tank). Or change perch/resting places more often. Some even act like males. Or she may show no sign of 'spring fever' whatsoever. It's a very individual thing and will vary dragon to dragon.

Most dragons are more inclined to breed during the spring/summer, when the days are longer and warmer. Some will accept a mate during the winter in captivity (summer and winter are flipped for the states from the dragons' country of origin, so it can vary depending on where you live).

Mating tends to occur when you place the two together (she should be at least 18 mo. old and full growth/length - 2 yr. of age is better). He will head bob slowly and she will wave or lower her head. She may bob back, but it should be a slow and short movement. Be sure to monitor them so that the male doesn't injure her.

If she head bobs quickly also or flattens her body, and he increases his bobs or opens his mouth, you should separate them and try again in a couple of weeks.

I'm sure by now you have learned to read their body language and know aggression from non-aggression. Just monitor them and - nature should take its course.

Hope this helps.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Thanks Stef that's very helpful :2thumb: they can't actually see each other as the vivs are stacked....but from reading that I think Jorgie may be ready. She's normally a right little lay about but the last couple of weeks she's been doing 'the wall of death' around her vivarium, it's tiring just watching her :lol2:, she's up, she's down, she's digging, she's climbing, I said to a friend it's like she's been on the Red Bull 

Whereas Sarabi is very chilled out....just not interested at all. They are all separate at the moment as I've only had Sarabi & Mushu since the first weekend in March (they came as a pair) and obviously needed to go through quarantine, then Sarabi tested positive for worms so her and Mushu (as they co habited, although he was negative) were both treated, but a couple more weeks and should be good to go, I'm not sure the girls will ever live together though, there seems no advice one way or another on introducing, but I have set ups separate regardless


----------



## Reptile Stef

Lol the red bull things made me laugh that's what my female like glass scratching always active jumping from one rock or log to another always on the move and his doing lots of head movement and got the black throat giving each other little nibbles and Shes giving him lots of licking on the head. It's difficult were I'm working every day so I can't keep an eye on them but the OH is but I'd like to be there myself and check


----------



## Reptile Stef

Reptile Stef said:


> Lol the red bull things made me laugh that's what my female like glass scratching always active jumping from one rock or log to another always on the move and his doing lots of head movement and got the black throat giving each other little nibbles and Shes giving him lots of licking on the head. It's difficult were I'm working every day so I can't keep an eye on them but the OH is but I'd like to be there myself and check


As soon as I've witnessed the mating or notice her getting extremely large then his gonna go back in his enclosure so she can relax and get on with the rest of her pregnancy.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Reptile Stef said:


> As soon as I've witnessed the mating or notice her getting extremely large then his gonna go back in his enclosure so she can relax and get on with the rest of her pregnancy.


Yeah I think that's what I'm going to do tbh, I know some people house them together permanently but I'm just not sure about that , I feel like he will be harassing the girls. Do yours 'normally' have separate quarters ?


----------



## Reptile Stef

They have been housed together since there were 12weeks old and haven't had any problems but now there adults and mature I'm not willing to take the risk of them kicking off with each other so when the breeding has finished his going in his new enclosure.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Can anyone tell me what sex these are ( pair of rankins ) there for a friend of mine I'm thinking the first 3 pictures are female and the other pictures are male.

Female


























Male ( these are the best pics he could get as he kept on moving ) :devil:


























:2thumb:


----------



## HenryBert

You got any of them lay down and tail lifted??


----------



## Reptile Stef

Na mate there the only pictures he had. From the pictures what do you reckon? 

:2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Reptile Stef said:


> Can anyone tell me what sex these are ( pair of rankins ) there for a friend of mine I'm thinking the first 3 pictures are female and the other pictures are male.
> 
> Female
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Male ( these are the best pics he could get as he kept on moving ) :devil:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> :2thumb:


First three are female. And second three are male


----------



## Reptile Stef

Thought they might be. 
Cheers mate :2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Reptile Stef said:


> Thought they might be.
> Cheers mate :2thumb:


No worries


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Advice on sexing Jazzy ... Again lol 

I've just had jazzy out this morning cleaning her out, now when I bought jazzy I thought she was a girl, then for a while she was a boy .... Then I was confused so I posted pics on here and she was a girl ....

BUT 

Honest to God I've just had her out and I could swear ....., I've taken some new pictures .... Am I going nuts ? Or has HE had another sex change 




























Btw she/he is around 18 months old now and 72g


----------



## HenryBert

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Advice on sexing Jazzy ... Again lol
> 
> I've just had jazzy out this morning cleaning her out, now when I bought jazzy I thought she was a girl, then for a while she was a boy .... Then I was confused so I posted pics on here and she was a girl ....
> 
> BUT
> 
> Honest to God I've just had her out and I could swear ....., I've taken some new pictures .... Am I going nuts ? Or has HE had another sex change
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Btw she/he is around 18 months old now and 72g


Have you tried stimulating the base of the tale? if male the lumps will become more visible


----------



## Lesley4444

I have to say i think she might be a he.. not 100% sure tho


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Pfffffttt I'm still not sure. I tried rubbing his/her tail but he/she wouldn't keep still, totally hyperactive. So I thought 'I know, I'll put him/her near one I know is a girl and see what happens' and they both started head bobbing !! And Jazz launched him/herself at poor Sarabi who looked highly offended and vanished under a cave. Obviously I immediately intervened and relegated the little b*gger back to his/her Viv.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Advice on sexing Jazzy ... Again lol
> 
> I've just had jazzy out this morning cleaning her out, now when I bought jazzy I thought she was a girl, then for a while she was a boy .... Then I was confused so I posted pics on here and she was a girl ....
> 
> BUT
> 
> Honest to God I've just had her out and I could swear ....., I've taken some new pictures .... Am I going nuts ? Or has HE had another sex change
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Btw she/he is around 18 months old now and 72g


Nice little dragon you have there. I've got to say HE is a stunner : victory:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Now are you sure.....cos you said she last time :whistling2::lol2::lol2: not that I blame you cos he's in my house and he's confusing the hell out of me


----------



## XtremeReptiles

You got anymore more clearer pics?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Now are you sure.....cos you said she last time :whistling2::lol2::lol2: not that I blame you cos he's in my house and he's confusing the hell out of me


I've not been wrong yet:Na_Na_Na_Na: I have to say that the first time it wasn't mature anyway so it would look female until it did.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> You got anymore more clearer pics?


That's all I've got at the moment, he/she is a wriggly little :devil:, I'll have another go when I go up in a mo


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> I've not been wrong yet:Na_Na_Na_Na: I have to say that the first time it wasn't mature anyway so it would look female until it did.


:rotfl: yeah I know, and Jazz was a late bloomer....didn't grow as fast as Jorgie. Tbh I'm pretty damn sure he's a male myself now because he's very different to Jorgie & Sarabi, but I will try and get more pics


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> :rotfl: yeah I know, and Jazz was a late bloomer....didn't grow as fast as Jorgie. Tbh I'm pretty damn sure he's a male myself now because he's very different to Jorgie & Sarabi, but I will try and get more pics


So much easier in person that looking at pics :whistling2: :devil:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Ok more pics, hope they are clearer


----------



## Charliexx

I would definitely say male. 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## tomcannon

Another for male here.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Eeeeesh and I've JUST got used to called him her again lol, he better stay this way this time :lol2: 

I should have trusted my gut feeling, I just felt he was more of a boy is his character ......in that he's not a complete lazy slob like the girls  

I tell you what though, he was giving me his velociraptor look when I was taking the pics.....he's good at his velociraptor look.....you'll know what I mean if you've seen Jurassic Park when they were in the kitchens hunting ....


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Ok more pics, hope they are clearer
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Are you lift it's tail up at a 90 degree angle?


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> Are you lift it's tail up at a 90 degree angle?


No, if I lift it up any further his/her feet just lift off the ground, I'm holding the camera (phone) with one hand and him with the other


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> No, if I lift it up any further his/her feet just lift off the ground, I'm holding the camera (phone) with one hand and him with the other


Struggling to find the bulges in them pics. I still maybe think a young male!


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

One last attempt to get pics


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Bit of advice please ? I'm new this year to breeding Rankins so I have no real idea how they behave towards one another when first introduced

So, I've got the all clear on PALS tests and decided May was here....the time was right, and I've paired up Jazz & Sarabi & Mushu & Jorgie yesterday (2 separate pairs 2 separate vivs) 

There hasn't been any obvious aggression, some head bobbing from the boys, a little waving from the ladies (particularly Sarabi) and a lot of following each other around the vivariums, but no overt aggression.

But today both girls seem stressed, avoiding the hot ends (where the boys are), hiding & lying flat and just not themselves at all. 

Is this normal ? Am I being over protective. I'm tempted to take the boys out again but I'm not sure that I'm not over reacting


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Bit of advice please ? I'm new this year to breeding Rankins so I have no real idea how they behave towards one another when first introduced
> 
> So, I've got the all clear on PALS tests and decided May was here....the time was right, and I've paired up Jazz & Sarabi & Mushu & Jorgie yesterday (2 separate pairs 2 separate vivs)
> 
> There hasn't been any obvious aggression, some head bobbing from the boys, a little waving from the ladies (particularly Sarabi) and a lot of following each other around the vivariums, but no overt aggression.
> 
> But today both girls seem stressed, avoiding the hot ends (where the boys are), hiding & lying flat and just not themselves at all.
> 
> Is this normal ? Am I being over protective. I'm tempted to take the boys out again but I'm not sure that I'm not over reacting


Yes this is completely normal. It is good that the male is dominanting as he needs to in order for the females to be submissive for the mating to start, they have just been introduced together and will be stress for a while but let them have time to get on and be used to one another. You can expect too much too soon.... I would leave them to settle in and make sure both and eating and drinking plenty!


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> Yes this is completely normal. It is good that the male is dominanting as he needs to in order for the females to be submissive for the mating to start, they have just been introduced together and will be stress for a while but let them have time to get on and be used to one another. You can expect too much too soon.... I would leave them to settle in and make sure both and eating and drinking plenty!


Eeek ok :lol2: I hate seeing my girls look so sad but I will grit my teeth


----------



## tomcannon

*Breakfast!*

Took a few snaps this morning at breakfast...























































:flrt:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Snapped these pictures this evening, 3 sleepy dragons 

Mushu (that can't be comfy) 









Jorgie 









Sarabi


----------



## HoT-MetaL

Hi all,

I have a one year old rankins dragon. He came out of brumation a few weeks ago and needed a trip to the vets to bring him out properly. He's eating like a beast, pooping, healthy and active now which is great to see. 

My question is.... Sometimes he seems to get the hiccups. Does anybody know what this could be? I haven't mentioned it to my vet but my vet has seen him and he's perfectly healthy.


----------



## HoT-MetaL

Not a great pic but meet Ray.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

HoT-MetaL said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a one year old rankins dragon. He came out of brumation a few weeks ago and needed a trip to the vets to bring him out properly. He's eating like a beast, pooping, healthy and active now which is great to see.
> 
> My question is.... Sometimes he seems to get the hiccups. Does anybody know what this could be? I haven't mentioned it to my vet but my vet has seen him and he's perfectly healthy.


When you mean hiccups do you mean he makes a noise or looks like he is about to bring something up?


----------



## HoT-MetaL

He doesn't make any noise, I guess he does look like he's going to bring something up. He only does it occasionally and as said, he's been to the vets and seems perfectly healthy. I've had a search around the forums and some suggestions are a respiratory infection but there is no water in the viv (he gets bathed daily for 10-20mins) and I don't spray him. Plus, the vet hasn't mentioned it and he was on antibiotics two weeks ago.


----------



## tomcannon

HoT-MetaL said:


> He doesn't make any noise, I guess he does look like he's going to bring something up. He only does it occasionally and as said, he's been to the vets and seems perfectly healthy. I've had a search around the forums and some suggestions are a respiratory infection but there is no water in the viv (he gets bathed daily for 10-20mins) and I don't spray him. Plus, the vet hasn't mentioned it and he was on antibiotics two weeks ago.


Could he simply be swallowing air to inflate himself. My rankins does this when she's going through a shed to stretch her scales. 

What did the vet do to bring your boy out of brumation fully?


----------



## HoT-MetaL

tomcannon said:


> Could he simply be swallowing air to inflate himself. My rankins does this when she's going through a shed to stretch her scales.
> 
> What did the vet do to bring your boy out of brumation fully?


I guess he could be, come to think of that he has done that before, thanks for the reply.

He had antibiotics, force feed on critical care twice a day, and soak in reptoboost twice a day. The force feeding was absolutely awful, I hated doing it. Thankfully after 1-2weeks of that he completely perked up and has been great ever since. Come to think of it, he hasn't been so well since we had him (he was the runt of the litter).


----------



## XtremeReptiles

tomcannon said:


> Could he simply be swallowing air to inflate himself. My rankins does this when she's going through a shed to stretch her scales.
> 
> What did the vet do to bring your boy out of brumation fully?


Tom has answered it for you. They do it to inflate themselves when in water or to stretch there scales to help start shedding which would link in with the fact of how much he is eating. :2thumb:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Guys I'm having trouble getting the cooler side down to bout 27-28c the enclose is 3 x 2 x 2 its for the male rankin to go in after the female has laid her eggs the basking bub is a 30w spot bulb and the basking temp is around 97-100f ( without stat ) but the cooler side is 31-32c which is to hot I have got a stat but with it conected it doesn't reach the rankins required basking temperture it only gets to 92-94f.

need some help :devil:

Thanks


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Reptile Stef said:


> Guys I'm having trouble getting the cooler side down to bout 27-28c the enclose is 3 x 2 x 2 its for the male rankin to go in after the female has laid her eggs the basking bub is a 30w spot bulb and the basking temp is around 97-100f ( without stat ) but the cooler side is 31-32c which is to hot I have got a stat but with it conected it doesn't reach the rankins required basking temperture it only gets to 92-94f.
> 
> need some help :devil:
> 
> Thanks


Try moving the basking spot closer to the bulb and using a lower wattage bulb : victory:


----------



## Reptile Stef

I'll give that a go in the morning. Where can I get a 20w bulb from but with the big screw cap end? 

:2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Reptile Stef said:


> I'll give that a go in the morning. Where can I get a 20w bulb from but with the big screw cap end?
> 
> :2thumb:


Ebay : victory:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Looked already can't find any on there


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Reptile Stef said:


> Looked already can't find any on there


b and q ?


----------



## tomcannon

You'll have to go for an ses bulb, you can get the adapters off eBay.


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Rankin*



ROBBERRY said:


> Hi.
> Could somebody please help me ?
> The question is my Ranking is just hideing in the corner of his viv & has not eaten anything for about a week. When I move him or bath him he is alert then just goes back into the corner. It has not lost any wait at least I dont think so. The temps are 39-40 hot end & 26 cool end.
> Thanks.
> 
> Rob.


Hi He/She still not eating much & still hiding in the corner. Hears a picture if it works. Please help.


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Rankin*

Any advice please


----------



## tomcannon

ROBBERRY said:


> Any advice please


I've joined this late so dont know many details. How long has he been this way? How old is he? Has he brumated this year? Has he been for a vet and/or PALS check?

I know how frustrating it is so I'll do my best to help. Plus I hate to see a rankin's in dispair!


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

I don't know what to suggest that I haven't already suggested I'm afraid  , if it were me I'd be off to the specialist vets :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon

heatherjhenshaw said:


> I don't know what to suggest that I haven't already suggested I'm afraid  , if it were me I'd be off to the specialist vets :2thumb:


If that's the case then I'd imagine I would agree. Have you tried reptoboost or similar to give him a pick me up/kick start?


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Rankin*

Thanks guys.
He sort of brumated & been like this since.
There are no rept exsperts in my area. I am going to get some reptoboost.How do I use it? I was thinking as well could it be the background I have? Should I take it out & just have some logs for it?
Thanks 

Rob.


----------



## tomcannon

ROBBERRY said:


> Thanks guys.
> He sort of brumated & been like this since.
> There are no rept exsperts in my area. I am going to get some reptoboost.How do I use it? I was thinking as well could it be the background I have? Should I take it out & just have some logs for it?
> Thanks
> 
> Rob.


It is possible that he hasn't completely come out of brumation properly especially with the poor winter we've had. I've heard of cases where vets have intervened to help a rep out of brumation. I can't see how it would be the background though.


----------



## Milsa

It could be worth contacting some local vets. My vets has a reptile guy who seems very dependable and knows his stuff. 

Also has anyone any thoughts/ideas on letting our little dragons outside? I've read about ferret leads on beardies but unsure if they would fit on rankins. Read a horror story on an old thread of a bearded doing a runner into neighbours garden (got very lucky and found him a couple of days later in shed). Perhaps thinking of some kind of run like a rabbit run but for expense and storage space for 30 mins use once or twice week. Pics would be awesome, just like the idea of seeing a rankin enjoying a bit of proper sun.


----------



## MCEE

tomcannon said:


> It is possible that he hasn't completely come out of brumation properly especially with the poor winter we've had. I've heard of cases where vets have intervened to help a rep out of brumation. I can't see how it would be the background though.


I agree. Many reps have had a prolonged brumation. My Rankins have been fully out of brumation now for only about three weeks.


----------



## MCEE

ROBBERRY said:


> Hi He/She still not eating much & still hiding in the corner. Hears a picture if it works. Please help.


I think a vet referral, that some are suggesting, is a bit of a premature and expensive suggestion to something looks exactly like brumation behaviour. The lizard is not loosing weight and is alert when moved so it does not seem sick. Going back to hiding away and not eating are symptoms of brumation.

If you fear he/she is losing weight then I would get him up everyday and keep him/her lively, not allowing it to go back into hiding. Basically, deny it brumation. It will soon wake up and start feeding. Start waking it (and keeping it awake) every two days to start then every day. If it goes "back to bed" during that day, get it up again. It may get a bit grumpy with you but this late in the year it may do more harm than good letting it hide away without eating for days/weeks on end.


----------



## HoT-MetaL

*Diet*

Hello again!

I'm having issues with my rankins diet. All he wants to eat is mealworm. I've taken all mealworm out for 3-4days and have just put locust in but he basically eats one in the morning and that's it. I offer fresh veg daily but he isn't interested in this either. Today I gave in and put about 10 mealworm in a dish - he leapt straight over and chomped them all! I've even offered waxworm and he isn't interested in those either. 

Any ideas? Thank you!


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

HoT-MetaL said:


> Hello again!
> 
> I'm having issues with my rankins diet. All he wants to eat is mealworm. I've taken all mealworm out for 3-4days and have just put locust in but he basically eats one in the morning and that's it. I offer fresh veg daily but he isn't interested in this either. Today I gave in and put about 10 mealworm in a dish - he leapt straight over and chomped them all! I've even offered waxworm and he isn't interested in those either.
> 
> Any ideas? Thank you!


Lol I have the same issue, at first I thought it was just the way Jorge & jazz had been bought up, I starved them out for FOUR weeks, nothing, not an iota passed their stubborn lips. Then I got my new too Sarabi & Mushu and they are just the bloody same. I did some research into natural insects in the wild and 'grubs' are far more common so I guess they are just following instinct. I do still offer variety, and I get a variety of worms, and my mealies are the best damn gut loaded mealies anywhere .... But I'm afraid I gave up before they did .... Ok I'm weak !

I do limit their diet though and watch thier weight


----------



## tomcannon

Well my girl refuses to eat meal worms, but I'm not fussed. She loves locusts, silkworms and butterworms so that fine by me! 

What's that, you asked for a photo...:whistling2:


----------



## Reptile Stef

My female loves everything ( crickets , locust , silkworms , butterworms , flies , treats waxworms , mealworms , grubs. And all fruit and veg ) and as I type this my female is in her nesting box full of play sand digging. 
Soon to have some baby lawsons :mf_dribble:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Here you go there's the eggs all 15 healthy


----------



## gecko102

We're getting a rankins next month so just got a few questions, how long will a baby be happy in a 2ft viv and will it be too hard to get the temperature gradient in a 2ft viv? 
And what are the the best insects to feed a baby rankins?


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Reptile Stef said:


> My female loves everything ( crickets , locust , silkworms , butterworms , flies , treats waxworms , mealworms , grubs. And all fruit and veg ) and as I type this my female is in her nesting box full of play sand digging.
> Soon to have some baby lawsons :mf_dribble:


Wish mine were  they hate each other, sit at opposite ends of the Viv :bash:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

gecko102 said:


> We're getting a rankins next month so just got a few questions, how long will a baby be happy in a 2ft viv and will it be too hard to get the temperature gradient in a 2ft viv?
> And what are the the best insects to feed a baby rankins?


It's incredibly difficult to get a heat gradient in a 2ft Viv, I've been trying :whistling2:, I got some 2fts for hatchies but getting the gradient is proving nigh on impossible 

As for what food, as much variety as possible so they won't be fussy, mini mealies, size 1 locust, size 1 or 2 crickets, small Dubais


----------



## Reptile Stef

gecko102 said:


> We're getting a rankins next month so just got a few questions, how long will a baby be happy in a 2ft viv and will it be too hard to get the temperature gradient in a 2ft viv?
> And what are the the best insects to feed a baby rankins?


You will struggle to get a temperture gradient in a 2' viv you will probably have to get a low wattage bulb 20-30w and mess about with the level of the basking spot but make sure the bulb has a gaurd. 

As for food number 1 locust & number 2 crickets small dubias and chopped up water cress. 

:2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon

gecko102 said:


> We're getting a rankins next month so just got a few questions, how long will a baby be happy in a 2ft viv and will it be too hard to get the temperature gradient in a 2ft viv?
> And what are the the best insects to feed a baby rankins?


If you haven't yet bought the viv I'd go larger straight from the off as it'll out grow a viv that size pretty quickly.

If you have bought it already though it'll help loads if you have plenty of ventilation down the cool end. Possibly have to mesh the roof down that end or a large section of the rear wall. A lot of hassle and fiddling.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

This made me chuckle, after spending weeks avoiding him (with him racing around like a demented flea who had drunk too much Red Bull) Sarabi decided enough was enough .... She was going to tell Jazz who wore the trousers in this vivarium


----------



## Milsa

Zoro's new set up with some carex grass


----------



## MCEE

Reptile Stef said:


> You will struggle to get a temperture gradient in a 2' viv you will probably have to get a low wattage bulb 20-30w and mess about with the level of the basking spot but make sure the bulb has a gaurd.
> 
> :2thumb:


In my 2ft hatchling vivs I use 60w R63 spots rather than the standard R80. I find they give out enough heat for a nice warm basking area, a safe distance from the lamp, but not enough heat to make the whole viv too hot.


----------



## ROBBERRY

*Rankin still hideing*

Hi.
Does anybody have anymore ideas as why mine is still hiding in the corner of his cool end. He doesn't move all day unless I move it & still only eating around 5 or so locusts a day I even put pro boost in his bath that it drinks every other day. When I get him out on my lap he moves about then looks for a dark corner.
Thanks.

Rob.


----------



## Reptile Stef

***UPDATE**

All 15 eggs are doing well and certainly growing.










:2thumb:


----------



## HoT-MetaL

*Fussy Eater*

I know rankins are notoriously fussy eaters but mine is taking the *proverbial!* 

He will occasionally eat locusts, maybe one or two but is generally disinterested. He will occasionally eat waxworm, again, maybe one or two. 
He will never eat veg, despite being offered a variety daily (cucumber, pepper, rocket, spinach mainly).

However, he loves mealworm! I've tried offering just locust for a few days but to no avail, I'm certain he will out-last my patience! 

I am gut loading the mealworm but I am concerned that it is making him constipated. As a result I've switched to mini mealworm in the hope that this will stop it. 

Are Morios worth a go? I've heard they can bite and they seem a little big for him (he's 28grammes). Also, he has no feeding time so would they keep in a mealworm dish?


----------



## CHATAfrog

I don't have a rankins but re Morios - crush or cut off the jaws - they'll still thrash around and get his attention but won't be able to bite him!


----------



## MCEE

*Just found a baby rankins*

Something wierd happened today.

My last batch of Rankins babies were sold a few months ago. We kept two back (male and a female), meaning we had four Rankins in total.

This morning, however, my wife found a small Rankins on the floor in the middle of the spare bedroom (where our vivs are). She thought one of the others had got out somehow but counted them all, present and correct. Besides, this one was smaller than any of the others.

It was cold and sluggish when she found it but it seemed in good health (no sign of weight loss or dehydration). Put it in a vivarium and within half an hour under a basking lamp it was running around, happy as larry, as tame as you like and had a big poo into the bargain.

Now I worked out this lizard must have been "missing" for around four months or so. It had not shed in that time as it still had a paint marking on it where I had sexed them. I have no idea if it had eaten anything but I must assume it must have been in some kind of semi brumation (albeit a bit young to).

Now, I really thought all my 40+ hatchlings had been accounted for (sold, kept back or deceased) but apparrently not.

Now I have five.


----------



## tomcannon

MCEE said:


> Something wierd happened today.
> 
> My last batch of Rankins babies were sold a few months ago. We kept two back (male and a female), meaning we had four Rankins in total.
> 
> This morning, however, my wife found a small Rankins on the floor in the middle of the spare bedroom (where our vivs are). She thought one of the others had got out somehow but counted them all, present and correct. Besides, this one was smaller than any of the others.
> 
> It was cold and sluggish when she found it but it seemed in good health (no sign of weight loss or dehydration). Put it in a vivarium and within half an hour under a basking lamp it was running around, happy as larry, as tame as you like and had a big poo into the bargain.
> 
> Now I worked out this lizard must have been "missing" for around four months or so. It had not shed in that time as it still had a paint marking on it where I had sexed them. I have no idea if it had eaten anything but I must assume it must have been in some kind of semi brumation (albeit a bit young to).
> 
> Now, I really thought all my 40+ hatchlings had been accounted for (sold, kept back or deceased) but apparrently not.
> 
> Now I have five.


Haha, cracking!


----------



## Reptile Stef

Looks like she gonna drop again soon...


----------



## BretJordan

Hey guys I'm currently thinking of getting myself a Rankin and just wanted some advice. Would any of you recommend keeping just one Rankin in a 3x2x2 viv? Also what heating sources, UV lighting and any other essentials would be needed? 

Thanks guys, Bret.


----------



## tomcannon

BretJordan said:


> Hey guys I'm currently thinking of getting myself a Rankin and just wanted some advice. Would any of you recommend keeping just one Rankin in a 3x2x2 viv? Also what heating sources, UV lighting and any other essentials would be needed?
> 
> Thanks guys, Bret.


In my opinion 3x2x2 would be the minimum for a single adult then another foot in length or depth for each additional dragon. 

Regarding equipment, for heat you want a household reflective spot bulb or halogen, they do the same as a reptile branded spot bulb just a lot cheaper. In a 3x2x2 a 40-50w spot or slightly lower watt halogen will do the job well. A dimming thermostat can be handy to regulate temps but isn't a necessity. Uv I'd go for the Arcadia T5 D3+, 2ft in length mounted in the hot side to allow the cool side to drop off in to shade, an escape from uv and heat exposure if you will. 

Light & Shade

Finally digital thermometers to measure temps accurately.


----------



## MCEE

BretJordan said:


> Hey guys I'm currently thinking of getting myself a Rankin and just wanted some advice. Would any of you recommend keeping just one Rankin in a 3x2x2 viv? Also what heating sources, UV lighting and any other essentials would be needed?
> 
> Thanks guys, Bret.


IMO I think rankins do better is small groups of two or three at least. They are lively animals and I feel they need the interaction. Unless you are going to do the surrogate rankins thing and constantly interact with it then you may get one very bored and unhappy animal.

You could have two in a 3x2x2 but better I would plump for a 4x2x2 viv to house a m-f-f trio.

Heating - any old houshold R80 spot lamp
UV - Arcadia T5 12%

Rankins have, more or less, the same husbandry requirements as a bearded dragon. However, temperatures can be 5-10 degrees F lower all round. They are a tad more carnivorous that a BD and and you should provide somewhere they can bathe. They enjoy a dip and whatever you provide should be deep enough to enable them to fully submerge themselves (not too deep that they cannot touch the bottom or haul themselves out of) and it needs to be big enough they can fully get into and turn around in.


----------



## BretJordan

Well from what I know currently a 3ft is optimum length for one single adult Rankin and as said they love to swim/bathe. 

How about their diets? I read somewhere they are pretty similar to Beardies except they have a smaller appetite. Would feeding things like Locusts, Mealies, Calci Worms perhaps be okay? Anything else you would recommend (All gut loaded and dusted with calcium powder of course) Which calcium powder would be recommended? Also in the feeding bowl would offering salad so that way the insects can eat and be eaten if that makes sense? Which salads should be fed as somewhere I read steer away from Lettuce? 

How would a rather big water bowl do for bathing? I would keep it shallow though just so it won't drown? Substrate wise would Lino be alright as a substrate when young then move to fine play sand when sub adult? 

I would also be interacting with it a lot. if I feel he is getting unhappy/bored I can always upgrade to a 4ft viv if needs be. I will also be going for an Arcadia type of UV bulb due to how many great reports I have read. Recommend them very much myself as I have them on my crestie tank currently. 

Thanks again and sorry for all the questions just want to get everything correct! Any advice is appreciated! 
Bret.


----------



## MCEE

BretJordan said:


> How about their diets? I read somewhere they are pretty similar to Beardies except they have a smaller appetite.


Yep...although they are not as big on veggies as BDs.


> Would feeding things like Locusts, Mealies, Calci Worms perhaps be okay?


Yep.


> Which calcium powder would be recommended?


Calcium powder is calcium powder, so any brand will do.


> Also in the feeding bowl would offering salad so that way the insects can eat and be eaten if that makes sense? Which salads should be fed as somewhere I read steer away from Lettuce?


Salad/veg should be offered every day. Spring greens, rocket, watergress, sweet pepper, sweet potato, parsnip, occasional carrot and apple...that sort of thing. Some lettuce is Ok but most is very low in nutrition so there is really no point to it.


> How would a rather big water bowl do for bathing? I would keep it shallow though just so it won't drown? Substrate wise would Lino be alright as a substrate when young then move to fine play sand when sub adult?


As long as the lizard can get in and have a good old spalsh about then any container would do.
Lino will not have too much grip and they may find it difficult to move about on. Same with sand. Sand is not natural to them and, just like humans, they do not find it to comfortable to move about on. Also, it will get everywhere, including the glass runners. In fact, in the wild very few lizards live on fine sand and most desert lizards live on hard baked, clay based earth.


> I would also be interacting with it a lot. if I feel he is getting unhappy/bored I can always upgrade to a 4ft viv if needs be. I will also be going for an Arcadia type of UV bulb due to how many great reports I have read. Recommend them very much myself as I have them on my crestie tank currently.


I would still go for the small group option. But, hey....


----------



## BretJordan

As I said I could always upgrade if need be but would prefer a 3x2x2 for the size personally. So nutrobal calcium would be okay? I'm just asking due to when I had my Leo everyone said use Repashy so wondered if there were any sort of make anyone would recommend. So a halogen bulb for basking spot set on a stat for about 100 farenheit/ 36ish degrees? What ambient temps should I be aiming for in cold and hot ends?

I'm going to the Donny Show on the 23rd anyway so I will see what's there then. I am hopefully going to pick up a crestie for my live planted tank. When I was talking about the show supposedly they sell everything you can imagine so maybe some cheap vivs and equipment there. Lots of money will be needed! :')

Bret.


----------



## MCEE

BretJordan said:


> So nutrobal calcium would be okay?


Nutrobal is calcium fortified with vitimin D and other things. This should only be used once or twice a week for growing lizards, if the UV is sufficient. Plain, nothing added, nothing taken away clacium powder can/should be used daily. Any brand will do. 



> So a halogen bulb for basking spot set on a stat for about 100 farenheit/ 36ish degrees? What ambient temps should I be aiming for in cold and hot ends?


Stat the cool end for 75F. 

Cool end, ideally, should be 70-75F although this is quite hard to achieve if we have a warm summer. Even though the basking temp should be 95-100F, it is even a struggle to get the heat lamp to come on during a warm summer. However, as long as the lizard has somewhere cool to thermoregulate, that is the main thing. Some people stat a cooling fan if temps get too high.

The wattage for the heat lamp will depend on the distance between the lamp and the basking platform to achieve the correct basking temperature.

As long as the cool end is correct and the basking temperature can be met, the warm end temps normally takes care of themselves. 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## BretJordan

Sounds good to me so would the cool side be okay by itself with just the halogen for the basking spot? As its pretty much room temperature on the cool side. 
On the note of substrate again how about slate tiles? What substrate do you use personally? 

Thanks, Bret.


----------



## Lesley4444

You might find it hard to get the right range of temps needed for rankin in a 3ft tank. As well as getting the right humidity if you are adding a water source for them to bathe in. I personally would op for the 4ft and get two dragons as they do enjoy the company of other dragons unlike others


----------



## Reptile Stef

She's gonna blow


----------



## tomcannon

Couldn't not share this...










: victory:


----------



## Reptile Stef

The time has come...... 3 baby rankins have hatched yesterday.











1 :flrt:










2 :flrt:










3 :flrt:










Got 13 left to hatch out in the next few days. 

:mf_dribble:


----------



## BretJordan

Reptile Stef said:


> The time has come...... 3 baby rankins have hatched yesterday.
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 1 :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> 2 :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> 3 :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> Got 13 left to hatch out in the next few days.
> 
> :mf_dribble:


Congratulations man! Very nice


----------



## Reptile Stef

BretJordan said:


> Congratulations man! Very nice


Thanks mate got another 4 today so got 7 now only another 8 to go :whistling2:


----------



## rankins

Hey all, I've got 5 baby's left for sale £50 .. Both parents can be seen, all eating really well shedding and pooping fine and no tail or toe nips 
Contact on 07792801829 I'm in the northfield area of Birmingham 










Thanks...


----------



## tomcannon

Went to the beach saturday as I'm sure many others did. Saw this and couldn't leave without it. Bloody heavy mind and a fair old walk meant tired arms!

Totally worth it though, looks the part and has plenty of crevices below for her to nestle down at night. 























































: victory:


----------



## rankins

Nice find, looks good !!! Is that one of them uv and heat lamps in 1 ? If so are they any good ? I'm thinking of getting some


----------



## tomcannon

rankins said:


> Nice find, looks good !!! Is that one of them uv and heat lamps in 1 ? If so are they any good ? I'm thinking of getting some


Cheers pal. No, that's simply a halogen flood lamp. The T5 is out of view.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Bit of breeding advice if anyone can help please

I have 4 Rankins , 2 boys, 2 girls, had a few false starts due to my nerves (the OMG they are going to kill each other factor) and stressing out but finally told myself to 'get a grip' 3 weeks ago and put them together (I should stress everything is prepared, incubator...vivs for babies, all been ready for months) 

Anyway, Sarabi & Jazz are getting along swimmingly...both are eating, pooping, basking and ....yup...that too :lol2: (btw for earlier thread readers...Jazz....definitely male) so maybe baby dragons will be on the horizon

On the other hand we have Jorgie & Mushu. Mushu seems ok, he's basking and eating normally, acting as normal...lazy little so and so pmsl. Jorgie on the other hand seems stressed out of her skin. She stays at the cool end or middle of the Viv on a high up platform, I've not seen her eat except when I hand feed her, she's grumpy and hissy (not her normal self) and has lost 12g (don't get me wrong...she is podgy so could probably do with it). I'm starting to worry....should I be concerned, or is this still normal 'getting to know you' time. Oh Jorgie is 19 months old, Mushu is 3 years old. Jorgie currently weighs 114g and did weigh 126g. Mushu is 76g

Heather


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Hi guys, urgent help please, one of my Rankins laid a clutch of 13 on Sunday, I put them carefully in the SIMM incubator, I have Hatchrite on the bottom. Temps are 84F. Today I've done an air exchange and 2 of the eggs are denting, does this mean they are duds? The rest seem ok. Have I got the humidity wrong. I attach some pics I snapped, including one of outside the SIMM box to show humidity on roof



















Top right & Bottom Right


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Hi guys, urgent help please, one of my Rankins laid a clutch of 13 on Sunday, I put them carefully in the SIMM incubator, I have Hatchrite on the bottom. Temps are 84F. Today I've done an air exchange and 2 of the eggs are denting, does this mean they are duds? The rest seem ok. Have I got the humidity wrong. I attach some pics I snapped, including one of outside the SIMM box to show humidity on roof
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Top right & Bottom Right
> image


When eggs dent it's normal long down to it being dehydrated so maybe up the humidity a tiny bit


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Thanks, it's been suggested putting damp kitchen towel over the dented eggs for a couple of hours to rehydrate, any thoughts ?


----------



## tomcannon

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Thanks, it's been suggested putting damp kitchen towel over the dented eggs for a couple of hours to rehydrate, any thoughts ?


I genuinely have no experience with breeding and have only read up a little so I wouldn't take anything I say as gospel. I do remember though reading that the quickest way to kill of an egg is by starving it of air or drowning it which is why eggs shouldn't be sprayed directly. I don't know about the paper towel trick but I'd be wary of it having the same effect. It may be ok for a few hours as you said but I'd wait for some one to confirm either way. 

If you haven't already I'd suggest starting another thread in the breeding section. Sure it would get a reply there pretty sharpish. 

Tom.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

tomcannon said:


> I genuinely have no experience with breeding and have only read up a little so I wouldn't take anything I say as gospel. I do remember though reading that the quickest way to kill of an egg is by starving it of air or drowning it which is why eggs shouldn't be sprayed directly. I don't know about the paper towel trick but I'd be wary of it having the same effect. It may be ok for a few hours as you said but I'd wait for some one to confirm either way.
> 
> If you haven't already I'd suggest starting another thread in the breeding section. Sure it would get a reply there pretty sharpish.
> 
> Tom.


Didn't even know there was a breeding section Tom....I'll go post now, thanks. That was my concern with the paper towel too,


----------



## Fry

I was about to create a new thread and saw this. 
Here's my first ever reps, thank you Blue Lizard Reptiles!


----------



## tomcannon

Fry said:


> I was about to create a new thread and saw this.
> Here's my first ever reps, thank you Blue Lizard Reptiles!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Gorgeous. Welcome to the gang! :2thumb:


----------



## Sjames

Looking for a baby rankin in the south west area if anyone knows of any being sold. 

Thanks.


----------



## tomcannon

Sjames said:


> Looking for a baby rankin in the south west area if anyone knows of any being sold.
> 
> Thanks.


The unhappy face made me think something has happened? But I guess you just want a second?

I do actually know a breeder by your way but it could well be where you got your other from. I'll go get the details now.

Edit: this is the one I was speaking of.


----------



## Sjames

tomcannon said:


> The unhappy face made me think something has happened? But I guess you just want a second?
> 
> I do actually know a breeder by your way but it could well be where you got your other from. I'll go get the details now.


Ha I didn't mean that face accidently clicked it without knowing. 
He's doing absolutely fine right little character.

That would be great thanks Tom.


----------



## tomcannon

Sjames said:


> Ha I didn't mean that face accidently clicked it without knowing.
> He's doing absolutely fine right little character.
> 
> That would be great thanks Tom.


I edited the above post. But like I said it could be the same breeder.


----------



## Sjames

tomcannon said:


> I edited the above post. But like I said it could be the same breeder.


Yeah this is where I got mine from. Very good breeder. How do you know them?


----------



## tomcannon

Sjames said:


> Yeah this is where I got mine from. Very good breeder. How do you know them?


Thought so, shame. I don't personally, just spoke for a bit before about getting one myself but didn't in the end, this was a while back mind.


----------



## Sjames

tomcannon said:


> Thought so, shame. I don't personally, just spoke for a bit before about getting one myself but didn't in the end, this was a while back mind.


Oh right fair enough I'm massively jealous of there reptile room it's something else! I really want a second thinking of doing a breeding project with them should of got one sooner.


----------



## tomcannon

Sjames said:


> Oh right fair enough I'm massively jealous of there reptile room it's something else! I really want a second thinking of doing a breeding project with them should of got one sooner.


You're not the only one mate! :2thumb:


----------



## Sjames

tomcannon said:


> You're not the only one mate! :2thumb:


If you hear of any could you let me know be much apriciated.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Speckled Gecko are down that way I think, I got Jorgie & Jazz from them and they both turned out strapping specimens after some wobbles which in hindsight were due to my inexperience


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Didn't even know there was a breeding section Tom....I'll go post now, thanks. That was my concern with the paper towel too,


Well no one has answered me on the Breeders area .... Sigh .... People on here are so helpful sometimes :-/ :-(


----------



## tomcannon

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Speckled Gecko are down that way I think, I got Jorgie & Jazz from them and they both turned out strapping specimens after some wobbles which in hindsight were due to my inexperience


That's the breeder we were talking about and where he got his current one from. 



heatherjhenshaw said:


> Well no one has answered me on the Breeders area .... Sigh .... People on here are so helpful sometimes :-/ :-(


I'm surprised. Whack a thread in the lizard section to be sure!


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

tomcannon said:


> That's the breeder we were talking about and where he got his current one from.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised. Whack a thread in the lizard section to be sure!


Ahh ok couldn't tell from the link, I'm used to their Facebook page nowadays  

I actually went with the advice from my friends in a Leo & Crestie community i.e. the damp tissue square. I was panicky but thought nothing to lose as the eggs were collapsing , this morning they are nice and plump again


----------



## Sjames

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Ahh ok couldn't tell from the link, I'm used to their Facebook page nowadays


Could you send me a link to that Facebook page wouldn't mind a little look at that.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Sure, here you go 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Speckled-Gecko/174700129229852?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Sjames

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Sure, here you go
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Speckled-Gecko/174700129229852?ref=ts&fref=ts


Thanks


----------



## Fry

As a first time rep owner im probably worried about nothing as ive only had them a few days but just want to check.

One of the Rankins I have is very lethargic compared to the other. Had them since Thursday and only been able to get her to eat about 3 mealworms in that time. She is responsive and has her eyes open but doesnt want to eat or do much moving.

Whereas the the other one has has countless ones, a few locusts and a bit of spring greens and is generally very lively with a bigger stomach and is much of an explorer.


----------



## Sjames

Fry said:


> As a first time rep owner im probably worried about nothing as ive only had them a few days but just want to check.
> 
> One of the Rankins I have is very lethargic compared to the other. Had them since Thursday and only been able to get her to eat about 3 mealworms in that time. She is responsive and has her eyes open but doesnt want to eat or do much moving.
> 
> Whereas the the other one has has countless ones, a few locusts and a bit of spring greens and is generally very lively with a bigger stomach and is much of an explorer.


Each one is different as its early days I would put it down to settling in as you've only just got them I would leave it a week and if no improvement have another little think. Are they housed together? What's your temps? 

Where did you get them from? Are they baby's cause I'm after one.


----------



## Fry

They're housed together in a 45" viv. 8 months old, they're tiny haha. If you go back a few pages youll see some pics.

I got them from Blue Lizard Reptiles, not sure if they have any other staff on here but CPT BJ works for them. 

Temps are 73 to 77 cool end and varies from 95 to 98-ish in the hot end. They spend alot of time in the hot end (although the lethargic one is currently at UV in the cool end) so im going to buy a higher wattage bulb for them.


----------



## tomcannon

Fry said:


> They're housed together in a 45" viv. 8 months old, they're tiny haha. If you go back a few pages youll see some pics.
> 
> I got them from Blue Lizard Reptiles, not sure if they have any other staff on here but CPT BJ works for them.
> 
> Temps are 73 to 77 cool end and varies from 95 to 98-ish in the hot end. They spend alot of time in the hot end (although the lethargic one is currently at UV in the cool end) so im going to buy a higher wattage bulb for them.


They shouldn't be tiny (in rankins size) at 8 months. But I get what you mean. I assume your reading of 95-98ish is the basking temp, directly under the bulb? The hot end temp is something completely different and they shouldn't be confused. Your hot end temp would be taken on the side wall in the hot end about 2" above your substrate. That's the ambient warm temp. 

So to clarify, your hot end temp should be 85-90ish and basking anything from 95-115ish, some prefer it cooler apparently but mine loves it hotter. If they're basking more often than not it could be down to having basking temps too cool.


----------



## Fry

I have a probe in the cool end that is sort of along the floor at the side of my viv, currently reading 78.

The probe in the hot end is about 3" off the ground in the hot end, currently reading, 85.5.

I use a theremometer 'gun' to read the basking temps, the stone is currently 96, the temp of the dragons back that is currently on it is 100.

I can check with BJ again but im pretty sure they said they were 8 months, I was surprised how small they were myself. Ill take some more pics of my current setup. Just rearranged it this morning and gave them a bath.


----------



## tomcannon

Fry said:


> I have a probe in the cool end that is sort of along the floor at the side of my viv, currently reading 78.
> 
> The probe in the hot end is about 3" off the ground in the hot end, currently reading, 85.5.
> 
> I use a theremometer 'gun' to read the basking temps, the stone is currently 96, the temp of the dragons back that is currently on it is 100.
> 
> I can check with BJ again but im pretty sure they said they were 8 months, I was surprised how small they were myself. Ill take some more pics of my current setup. Just rearranged it this morning and gave them a bath.


Temp guns take surface temp though not air temp, so different things will give off different temps as you saw with the stone and your dragon. For example, my basking spot air temp is about 110, but surface temp with a gun reads just over 100. Nothing wrong with using a temp gun but its the air temp that you need to relate too. I know when using my gun if it says about 100 then the basking temp is actually 110, which is fine for my dragon. You need to get your digital probe under the basking spot and see what it measures. It could well be fine but good to find out for sure.


----------



## Fry

Ok thanks ill do that later on, dont want to mess around with it just now as she's back basking.

Here's a few pics of probe positions and hopefully you can see the size perspective of the dragons too. Including tail at the moment they're about 6".


----------



## Sjames

I've been struggling to get the temps he wants he spends alot of time in the cool end up a tree. I've tried going colder and hotter he only basks now and again but pooing fine so I guess he's regulating his body temp fine. Only had him two weeks so could be down to settling in still. 

Increasing the wattage of the bulb what advantages will I have? Everyone says different things.










His is how small mine is. Wont be like that for long tho.


----------



## tomcannon

Fry said:


> Ok thanks ill do that later on, dont want to mess around with it just now as she's back basking.
> 
> Here's a few pics of probe positions and hopefully you can see the size perspective of the dragons too. Including tail at the moment they're about 6".
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


That's fair enough. They do look small! I'm surprised, my girl is much bigger and she is just under 8 months and roughly 8". But hey, they all grow at different rates. 

Just to add, your uv should be situated in the hot end, the basking spot should have the highest uv exposure.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

After missing the last rankins I sold I have decided to buy a young 2month old pair that are looking very chunky and healthy from Kempton today.

:no1:

Btw I need some ideas for names, any ideas??


----------



## Sjames

XtremeReptiles said:


> After missing the last rankins I sold I have decided to buy a young 2month old pair that are looking very chunky and healthy from Kempton today.
> [URL=http://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee477/XtremeReptiles5/null_zps7d27c7b4.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee477/XtremeReptiles5/null_zps42e10137.jpg]image[/URL]:no1:
> 
> Btw I need some ideas for names, any ideas??


Little beauty's who you get them off looking for one?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Sjames said:


> Little beauty's who you get them off looking for one?


Some guy didn't happen to catch his name has he had to serve other people. But yes I'm very pleased with them: victory:


----------



## Sjames

XtremeReptiles said:


> Some guy didn't happen to catch his name has he had to serve other people. But yes I'm very pleased with them: victory:


Fair enough! I bet you are look very healthy. Wish I went up now


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Sjames said:


> Fair enough! I bet you are look very healthy. Wish I went up now


I was surprised they were there, they were selling like hot cakes though so surprised I was lucky enough to pick some up. Mainly a snake show tbh didn't see many bearded dragons like you do most years!


----------



## RhianB87

My other half has put a deposit down on two. Collecting them this week!

We have done research but is there anything else any one would add about them from first hand experience.


----------



## Sjames

XtremeReptiles said:


> I was surprised they were there, they were selling like hot cakes though so surprised I was lucky enough to pick some up. Mainly a snake show tbh didn't see many bearded dragons like you do most years!


Got a nice pair. If I know they was there I would of deffo went gutted now! Snakes have turns into the new bearded dragon it seems


----------



## Sjames

FallenAngel said:


> My other half has put a deposit down on two. Collecting them this week!
> 
> We have done research but is there anything else any one would add about them from first hand experience.


They seem to like higher basking temps than most care sheets say but it's all down to your little one really. Congrats your love them such characters!


----------



## CPT BJ

Fry said:


> Ok thanks ill do that later on, dont want to mess around with it just now as she's back basking.
> 
> Here's a few pics of probe positions and hopefully you can see the size perspective of the dragons too. Including tail at the moment they're about 6".
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Hi mate, how your happy with them, those are around 4-5months old, we had some at 8 months but those were all male


----------



## CPT BJ

They also had a preference towards Locust which they would go crazy for! Ive been looking after them since May time, so im confident you'll be fine, they will just be settling in


----------



## Fry

CPT BJ said:


> Hi mate, how your happy with them, those are around 4-5months old, we had some at 8 months but those were all male


Ah I see, thanks for clarifying. 



CPT BJ said:


> They also had a preference towards Locust which they would go crazy for! Ive been looking after them since May time, so im confident you'll be fine, they will just be settling in


More locusts will be coming their way soon enough. :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

Sjames said:


> They seem to like higher basking temps than most care sheets say but it's all down to your little one really. Congrats your love them such characters!


They seem to spent a lot of time in their water bowl. Could it be to hot or they just like water? 
Really looking forward to bring them home.

What substrate is best?


----------



## Sjames

FallenAngel said:


> They seem to spent a lot of time in their water bowl. Could it be to hot or they just like water?
> Really looking forward to bring them home.
> 
> What substrate is best?


They tend to like water so I wouldn't worry about that. If you look back a few pages Tom has wrote the best temps for them. I bet there very nice little things!


I've seen people useing sand and soil mixtures and just sand. But everyone has there own opinions on it with impaction down to you really.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

FallenAngel said:


> They seem to spent a lot of time in their water bowl. Could it be to hot or they just like water?
> Really looking forward to bring them home.
> 
> What substrate is best?


Isn't really any best it's all down to preference. You can house on sand for the more natural look or kitchen roll if you don't want to risk the rankin getting impacted. There also is the option of tiles and slate. I just use kitchen roll but may try sand and monitor them.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

I put my 4 onto a soil sand mix around 6 weeks ago, it's something I had thought about long and hard since they were tiny but they are full grown adults now. I have to say their behaviour change is astounding, much more 'natural' and active....much more messy too :lol2:, but they seem to love it


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> I put my 4 onto a soil sand mix around 6 weeks ago, it's something I had thought about long and hard since they were tiny but they are full grown adults now. I have to say their behaviour change is astounding, much more 'natural' and active....much more messy too :lol2:, but they seem to love it


Good for digging as well. I think I will do this when my pair get older


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

XtremeReptiles said:


> Good for digging as well. I think I will do this when my pair get older


That's the main thing I've noticed, they LOVE to dig, dig a hole here, dig a hole there, fill in that hole , dig another hole.... Take a snooze in it ..... Dig another hole ..... Industrious little devils they are lol. I always thought they only dug for breeding purposes but they seem to just love to dig ... Both sexes 

I wouldn't risk it for babies mind you as I have seen them with soil all over their faces so some must go thru the digestion process but they seem all the better for it ... Blooming in fact


----------



## XtremeReptiles

heatherjhenshaw said:


> That's the main thing I've noticed, they LOVE to dig, dig a hole here, dig a hole there, fill in that hole , dig another hole.... Take a snooze in it ..... Dig another hole ..... Industrious little devils they are lol. I always thought they only dug for breeding purposes but they seem to just love to dig ... Both sexes
> 
> I wouldn't risk it for babies mind you as I have seen them with soil all over their faces so some must go thru the digestion process but they seem all the better for it ... Blooming in fact


Yeah there digestion is a lot strong when adults and they are able to break it down if a small amount is swallowed but it would be a killer for babies. You will notice at night when they get ready to sleep they will almost make a little nest in the soil to sleep at night so predators can't see them. This is why it's good to have loose sub for them in the winter when they brumate!


----------



## Robynleanne

I've joined the gang! Meet Rankin Roger (10 points if you get the reference). 

Excuse the naff pic, I had to do some extreme zooming as he's so tiny and I didn't want to get him out to snap him


----------



## tomcannon

Robynleanne said:


> I've joined the gang! Meet Rankin Roger (10 points if you get the reference).
> 
> Excuse the naff pic, I had to do some extreme zooming as he's so tiny and I didn't want to get him out to snap him
> 
> [URL=http://i1325.photobucket.com/albums/u638/RobynLeanne1/Roger_zps138f266b.jpg]image[/URL]


Massive stubby hands! :flrt:


----------



## Robynleanne

tomcannon said:


> Massive stubby hands! :flrt:


Haha! Yeah he does look like he has giant hands. You'll give him a complex! (I think its down to the bad zooming) 

He's awesome. Looks so dwarfed in his 3x2x2 at the moment though. He only went in last night but seems happy enough, exploring everything, basking, had a tiny bit of greens. 

He started rubbing his head on his wood last night though which apparently could be a sign that he was looking for somewhere to dig before he goes to sleep? He's only on carpet at the moment as he's such a baby but would it be worth putting a little tub of sand/soil mix in for when he sleeps, or is he still too small?

I didn't catch a date but I'm guessing he's only around 6-8 weeks old, if that (purely based on what I've researched, could be completely wrong)


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Robynleanne said:


> Haha! Yeah he does look like he has giant hands. You'll give him a complex! (I think its down to the bad zooming)
> 
> He's awesome. Looks so dwarfed in his 3x2x2 at the moment though. He only went in last night but seems happy enough, exploring everything, basking, had a tiny bit of greens.
> 
> He started rubbing his head on his wood last night though which apparently could be a sign that he was looking for somewhere to dig before he goes to sleep? He's only on carpet at the moment as he's such a baby but would it be worth putting a little tub of sand/soil mix in for when he sleeps, or is he still too small?
> 
> I didn't catch a date but I'm guessing he's only around 6-8 weeks old, if that (purely based on what I've researched, could be completely wrong)


Both sellers were selling 8weeks old dragons


----------



## Robynleanne

XtremeReptiles said:


> Both sellers were selling 8weeks old dragons


Brill, thanks


----------



## Reptile Stef

The size different between my rankins and the other seller rankins at the show couldn't believe the difference in size mine were a lot bigger. Well they were getting feed 3 times a day and fresh salad with dusting and also had the t5 setup.


----------



## Sjames

Where did you get this little beauty from?


----------



## Robynleanne

Do babies need more sleep than adults? My baby keeps closing his eyes and his little head falls forward like he's about to go to sleep, then he'll open them up again. It's literally like a child trying to keep itself awake... Is that normal?


----------



## tomcannon

Robynleanne said:


> Do babies need more sleep than adults? My baby keeps closing his eyes and his little head falls forward like he's about to go to sleep, then he'll open them up again. It's literally like a child trying to keep itself awake... Is that normal?


I have to admit I've never seen that. Do you have a hide or sheltered area in the viv? If so they'll use it to sleep in.


----------



## Robynleanne

tomcannon said:


> I have to admit I've never seen that. Do you have a hide or sheltered area in the viv? If so they'll use it to sleep in.


He's got a hide but I'm not sure he's discovered it yet? He's definitely been on the floor to eat so he must have had an explore


----------



## RhianB87

heatherjhenshaw said:


> I put my 4 onto a soil sand mix around 6 weeks ago, it's something I had thought about long and hard since they were tiny but they are full grown adults now. I have to say their behaviour change is astounding, much more 'natural' and active....much more messy too :lol2:, but they seem to love it


Cool. Sorry to sound like a noob but what sort of soil? 
They are adults and from what everyone has said this seems like the best thing for them. 
Cant wait to get them. Right little characters!


----------



## tomcannon

Just top soil. You can buy it sterilised, think shelled warriors might do it. Otherwise I just bought plain top soil from wickes I believe and nuked it in the oven first to kill anything off, then rehydrated it with water. You could probably just put it in but I played it safe.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

FallenAngel said:


> Cool. Sorry to sound like a noob but what sort of soil?
> They are adults and from what everyone has said this seems like the best thing for them.
> Cant wait to get them. Right little characters!


Yeah it's just top soil, I got mine from my gardener (oh god that sounds posh but really no, he just maintains the garden cos I'm disabled and dads old lol) and playsand


----------



## Sjames

tomcannon said:


> Just top soil. You can buy it sterilised, think shelled warriors might do it. Otherwise I just bought plain top soil from wickes I believe and nuked it in the oven first to kill anything off, then rehydrated it with water. You could probably just put it in but I played it safe.


When would you say its a good age to put them on to this?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Sjames said:


> When would you say its a good age to put them on to this?


When they are full grown adults I wouldn't any younger.


----------



## kempo08

What ratio do u mix it? 50/50? Cheers guys


----------



## XtremeReptiles

kempo08 said:


> What ratio do u mix it? 50/50? Cheers guys


70:soil/30:sand


----------



## Fry

tomcannon said:


> Just to add, your uv should be situated in the hot end, the basking spot should have the highest uv exposure.


Ah ok, I knew Id screw some part of the build up. Ill get that sorted, they seems happy enough moving from the basking to the uv at the moment (but better to get all in one, i guess  )

Much more activity today from both of them (well one of them always was active). The lethargic one took, apologies if anyone is eating, a rather large poop on the basking spot so maybe thats what was troubling her.

After that she got more active and caught 4 locusts, first time ive seen her eat in 3-4 days. 
They're basking less too so happy with that. 

:2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

My two are still doing well
Pic of the female


----------



## Fry

This is a query more than a problem.

Mine are terrified as soon as I move my hand to stroke them/try to pick them up.

They're fine when my hand is laying next to them, and come towards me no problem when I am putting food in, but otherwise I cannot get near them. I havent tried to pick them up for 4-5 days now because I dont want to stress them out.

So my question is, should I be backing off for a week or so and just put food in/do spot cleaning, or should I soldier on and try to hold and pick them up?

I've had them for 3 weeks now and if anything they are more skittish now than they were 2 weeks ago. Dont want to make them worse! :lol2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Fry said:


> This is a query more than a problem.
> 
> Mine are terrified as soon as I move my hand to stroke them/try to pick them up.
> 
> They're fine when my hand is laying next to them, and come towards me no problem when I am putting food in, but otherwise I cannot get near them. I havent tried to pick them up for 4-5 days now because I dont want to stress them out.
> 
> So my question is, should I be backing off for a week or so and just put food in/do spot cleaning, or should I soldier on and try to hold and pick them up?
> 
> I've had them for 3 weeks now and if anything they are more skittish now than they were 2 weeks ago. Dont want to make them worse! :lol2:


I would in future try and not approach from above when picking them up as this acts as in your a predator picking them up and therefore with them being threaten they will run and acted stressed. I would take the approach of either trying to pick up by scooping underneath two fingers under the chest and then they should climb onto the hand. Or use food as an reward to get them to climb onto your hand and then they will see you as a food source and therefore not threatening


----------



## Fry

I was sliding my hand under them rather than above, I have got them, well one of them, to come onto my hand\arm for food but as soon as i stop she scurries back into the Viv lol. 
I know some never get used to being handled so ill just keep doing what im doing to see if i get any further.


----------



## kempo08

*Rankins viv idears*

So I'm starting my fake rock build this weekend for my rankins new viv, lets see some idears of viv set up that you all have for your rankins :2thumb: don't be shy :lol2:


----------



## Fry

Back again with possibly a silly question (nothing new there lol).

Are these stress marks on her belly/chest?
Its not the darkest ive seen her, sometimes they are more defined but just wanted to check if its just cause its first thing in the morning and she needs to bask or if she's stressed.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Fry said:


> Back again with possibly a silly question (nothing new there lol).
> 
> Are these stress marks on her belly/chest?
> Its not the darkest ive seen her, sometimes they are more defined but just wanted to check if its just cause its first thing in the morning and she needs to bask or if she's stressed.
> 
> image


It's is due to stress or them being cold my two do the exact same in the morning as they just need to bask


----------



## Fry

So they are scared of my mug upon wake up, great haha. Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## Robynleanne

Hey Rankin folk, 

I've had my baby for a few weeks now and I'm struggling to get him eating properly. 

He's about 12 weeks old
In a 3x2x2 
Cool end around 80
Warm end around 85
Basking around 95-100ish

He gets a bowl of dark leafy greens, herbs, fruit etc the same as the dragons which he started eating fine but now he's started turning his nose up. I've tried him on mini mealies, silk worms, calci worms, locusts, roaches. You name it. 

He's just not interested and it's got to the point where I'm now worrying that he's just not eating. He's also spent the last day or so hiding in a fake plant that he has in there (he's only tiny so it was more just something else for him to climb on) 

I've tried tweaking temps up and down and it doesn't make a difference to his appetite. We've had him for a month and he's had a full shed once which he did fine. He's pooping less as he's not eating as much but his actual poop looks fine. I've been bathing him to keep him hydrated. 

Any ideas??


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Robynleanne said:


> Hey Rankin folk,
> 
> I've had my baby for a few weeks now and I'm struggling to get him eating properly.
> 
> He's about 12 weeks old
> In a 3x2x2
> Cool end around 80
> Warm end around 85
> Basking around 95-100ish
> 
> He gets a bowl of dark leafy greens, herbs, fruit etc the same as the dragons which he started eating fine but now he's started turning his nose up. I've tried him on mini mealies, silk worms, calci worms, locusts, roaches. You name it.
> 
> He's just not interested and it's got to the point where I'm now worrying that he's just not eating. He's also spent the last day or so hiding in a fake plant that he has in there (he's only tiny so it was more just something else for him to climb on)
> 
> I've tried tweaking temps up and down and it doesn't make a difference to his appetite. We've had him for a month and he's had a full shed once which he did fine. He's pooping less as he's not eating as much but his actual poop looks fine. I've been bathing him to keep him hydrated.
> 
> Any ideas??


I'm not great with Fahrenheit temps but google tells me that 100f is 37c, my Rankins prefer their basking spot 40-41c. When I first had mine I had a devil of a job with Jazz (at the time Jasmine) as he never seemed to eat, took him forever to settle, now he's a little piggy (& a horror lol), they are all different, it's worth tweaking your temps but remember the difference won't be instant, takes a few days for their digestive system to catch up with the change in temps 

Btw not one of mine will touch veggies, I offer them every day but the only green thing they will eat is certain flowers from the garden (grown for them specially), I gut load my live food with veggies to get greenery into them that way


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Well after an extremely slow start my breeding season has got off to one hell of a start  30 days ago Sarabi laid 13 eggs, I was over the moon of course and have been clucking over the incubator ever since (all doing well). 

Yesterday she laid a further 17 eggs !!!, I've gone from over the moon to rather overwhelmed lolol but very excited


----------



## Robynleanne

heatherjhenshaw said:


> I'm not great with Fahrenheit temps but google tells me that 100f is 37c, my Rankins prefer their basking spot 40-41c. When I first had mine I had a devil of a job with Jazz (at the time Jasmine) as he never seemed to eat, took him forever to settle, now he's a little piggy (& a horror lol), they are all different, it's worth tweaking your temps but remember the difference won't be instant, takes a few days for their digestive system to catch up with the change in temps
> 
> Btw not one of mine will touch veggies, I offer them every day but the only green thing they will eat is certain flowers from the garden (grown for them specially), I gut load my live food with veggies to get greenery into them that way


Okay cheers. I'm gonna put his temps back up a bit. I upped his basking spot to about 105 but then his cool end shot up as well so I put it back down. I'll have to play with the height of his bulb me thinks. 

Yeah I found it strange that he seemed to take to the veggies straight away! Thought I'd got a goodun there, but ohhhh no. He was just luring me into a false sense of security before he started playing me up haha


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Robynleanne said:


> Okay cheers. I'm gonna put his temps back up a bit. I upped his basking spot to about 105 but then his cool end shot up as well so I put it back down. I'll have to play with the height of his bulb me thinks.
> 
> Yeah I found it strange that he seemed to take to the veggies straight away! Thought I'd got a goodun there, but ohhhh no. He was just luring me into a false sense of security before he started playing me up haha


What in the ventilation like in the viv?


----------



## Robynleanne

XtremeReptiles said:


> What in the ventilation like in the viv?


2 vents top left, 2 vents bottom right. 

The rep room is pretty warm anyway though so I think that's contributing


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Robynleanne said:


> 2 vents top left, 2 vents bottom right.
> 
> The rep room is pretty warm anyway though so I think that's contributing


What I do rankins and have done in the past is take the top of the viv off and have a mesh top. This will give you a perfect gradient.


----------



## HoT-MetaL

*Not another substrate post...*

I have had my rankins on paper towel since he was little. He's growing really well now, 9" long and almost 50g in weight - eating, pooing, shedding fine and given the all clear from the vets after a virus.

Anyways...

I would like to put him on something other than paper towel.

What does everybody else use?


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Ive been using a top soil & sand mix for about 6 months and its been very successful, but my lot are all over 70g and over 18 months old :2thumb:, I was very nervous about doing it at first


----------



## Fry

60% sand and 40% paper lol. I have a thinnish layer of sand over the hot side and a little of the cool side and paper on the rest of the cool side. 
The paper is actually under all of it for ease of cleaning, but mine are pretty tiny so gave them a non sand part just because. Working ok so far.


----------



## HoT-MetaL

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Ive been using a top soil & sand mix for about 6 months and its been very successful, but my lot are all over 70g and over 18 months old :2thumb:, I was very nervous about doing it at first


That sound great. How often do you clean it and does it stick in the runners?


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

HoT-MetaL said:


> That sound great. How often do you clean it and does it stick in the runners?


I spot clean every day, plus I have some 'cleaner crew' insects in the cooler end (they tend to congregate under the water bowl during the day), I do a total change when I feel it's needed, but roughly once a month. Obviously I clean the glass, walls, equipment as usual. And yes sadly it does stick in the runners which is annoying, but I just Hoover them out regularly which solves the problem


----------



## Sjames

New little one!


----------



## TheGuvnor

Reptile carpet for me. But he's still only around 6/7 month. No problems with it at all.


----------



## Robynleanne

Yup, carpet for me, too. Mine's about 13/14 weeks. No problems other than I thought I'd lost him once and found him under the carpet!


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

First post on this forum so here goes........:gasp:

Just read through this whole thread, start to finish as it is the best thread going on Rankins.........been going for years and still going strong.......

Heather, good to see your quiet one pick up......you was getting very concerned for her at one stage.........:2thumb:

Going to be on the look out for some new Rankins, so if anyone has any in the pipeline or know of anyone in the Essex area with some pure's then please let me know........currently fighting off the hoards of Vittikins being offered as Rankins :devil:........am after a pair of unrelated but any young ones will be of interest.....

Keep up the good conversation......excellent to see so much interest in the Rankins.....:flrt:


----------



## Sjames

Bronzemarkymark said:


> First post on this forum so here goes........:gasp:
> 
> Just read through this whole thread, start to finish as it is the best thread going on Rankins.........been going for years and still going strong.......
> 
> Heather, good to see your quiet one pick up......you was getting very concerned for her at one stage.........:2thumb:
> 
> Going to be on the look out for some new Rankins, so if anyone has any in the pipeline or know of anyone in the Essex area with some pure's then please let me know........currently fighting off the hoards of Vittikins being offered as Rankins :devil:........am after a pair of unrelated but any young ones will be of interest.....
> 
> Keep up the good conversation......excellent to see so much interest in the Rankins.....:flrt:


Good luck with your search!


----------



## Reptile Stef

I've just had my 3rd clutch hatch only 4-5 days old so there'll be ready in a couple if months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

Reptile Stef said:


> I've just had my 3rd clutch hatch only 4-5 days old so there'll be ready in a couple if months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Excellent, keep me up to date with progress, even if I have found something else before then, a friend of mine might also be looking for a couple......

And knowing me I will end up with more Rankins than I should have.......:mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Hiya all, sorry I haven't replied, I'm not getting updates when there's a reply for some reason . Yep I was VERY worried about Jazz for a while, at the time he was Jasmine lol, but she turned out to be a he , you know what made the difference....moving him to a high up Viv. I guess he felt like the boss up there  

Anyway quick question please. I'm anxiously waiting on my first clutch of eggs to hatch from Sarabi, we are now on day 49, eggs incubated at 83-84f, look good, nice and plump and white, but no signs of hatching, I'm starting to fret ! Everywhere I read says 45 -50 days....will they pop our in their own good time ? Are they just comfy in there ?


----------



## Reptile Stef

I had mine slightly warmer around 86-88f and the first hatched out at day 40 and the last day 45 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Anyway quick question please. I'm anxiously waiting on my first clutch of eggs to hatch from Sarabi, we are now on day 49, eggs incubated at 83-84f, look good, nice and plump and white, but no signs of hatching, I'm starting to fret ! Everywhere I read says 45 -50 days....will they pop our in their own good time ? Are they just comfy in there ?


Sounds like they are all ok.........but can understand your concern.....would hold back on the worrying for the next few days as I have known them to take 55 days to hatch and as they are still looking healthy you should be ok.......

But would be very concerned if you don't see any cutting after 55 days............


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

Well looks like I will be picking up 2 young ones around the weekend of the 5th/6th......:2thumb::mf_dribble: Can't wait......been a while since I have had these little ones in the house.......

Stef, I am totally going to be after one from you as well when they are ready, so if you can keep me in the loop, that would be great........:notworthy:


----------



## Robynleanne

Hi folks, 

I know it's a bit cheeky to post a sale thread here but I figure you guys are the perfect audience to give a baby Rankin a great home. 

Due to unforeseen family circumstances I'm having to give up my baby Roger  

I've only had him for a couple of months and I'm absolutely devastated to be selling him but we're unexpectedly downsizing the house and I can't guarantee I'll be able to give him the space he currently has in the spare bedroom. 

His viv was second hand but absolutely everything else in there is brand new. 

He's a fantastic little guy who's always exploring and running around and I'd love for him to go to a loving home with someone who's passionate about reps. 

Please take a look if you're looking for a new baby - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/992851-14wk-rankin-full-setup-mk43.html


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

Would love to help out as I am currently after some Rankins but have far too many Viv's etc as it is........

Sure someone will be interested tho......lovely looking chap......


----------



## Sjames

Robynleanne said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I know it's a bit cheeky to post a sale thread here but I figure you guys are the perfect audience to give a baby Rankin a great home.
> 
> Due to unforeseen family circumstances I'm having to give up my baby Roger
> 
> I've only had him for a couple of months and I'm absolutely devastated to be selling him but we're unexpectedly downsizing the house and I can't guarantee I'll be able to give him the space he currently has in the spare bedroom.
> 
> His viv was second hand but absolutely everything else in there is brand new.
> 
> He's a fantastic little guy who's always exploring and running around and I'd love for him to go to a loving home with someone who's passionate about reps.
> 
> Please take a look if you're looking for a new baby - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/992851-14wk-rankin-full-setup-mk43.html


Are you sure the little he's a boy or you still un sure?


----------



## Robynleanne

Sjames said:


> Are you sure the little he's a boy or you still un sure?


Nope still unsure (I did say that in the classifieds post). 

I can sell him on his own if someone with a suitable setup wants to give him a home. 

I'll do whatever is best for him


----------



## Sjames

Robynleanne said:


> Nope still unsure (I did say that in the post).
> 
> I can sell him on his own if someone with a suitable setup wants to give him a home.
> 
> I'll do whatever is best for him


Sorry only hand a quick scan through. I've got to already and was thinking about a trio. Do you know his weight and that sorry for all the questions. Also can't seem to see the pictures on photo buck is there a thread anywhere of him?


----------



## Robynleanne

Sjames said:


> Sorry only hand a quick scan through. I've got to already and was thinking about a trio. Do you know his weight and that sorry for all the questions. Also can't seem to see the pictures on photo buck is there a thread anywhere of him?


Uh oh, whats Photobucket saying? I'll message you across some more pics. 

I can weigh and measure him tonight when I get in from work if thats alright?


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

Totally love your Gecko's by the way..........:notworthy::2thumb:


----------



## Robynleanne

Bronzemarkymark said:


> Totally love your Gecko's by the way..........:notworthy::2thumb:


Haha me? Cheers  Thankfully I can keep those as I have a huge chest of drawers they all fit on in my room. I don't know what I'd do if I had to give up the geck's, too. I'm absolutely devastated to be giving up the big dragons. They're like my children! All my reptilian babies


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

Robynleanne said:


> Haha me? Cheers  Thankfully I can keep those as I have a huge chest of drawers they all fit on in my room. I don't know what I'd do if I had to give up the geck's, too. I'm absolutely devastated to be giving up the big dragons. They're like my children! All my reptilian babies


Been debating on getting some Gargoyles but my kids love the Dragons so much I am going back to them........personally think the Crested and Gargoyles are the best looking of the lot.....

Shame you have to re-home the babies but if Sjames doesn't home Roger for you, let me know and I will either take him off your hands or a friend of mine might.......:2thumb:


----------



## Robynleanne

Bronzemarkymark said:


> Been debating on getting some Gargoyles but my kids love the Dragons so much I am going back to them........personally think the Crested and Gargoyles are the best looking of the lot.....
> 
> Shame you have to re-home the babies but if Sjames doesn't home Roger for you, let me know and I will either take him off your hands or a friend of mine might.......:2thumb:


Okay brilliant  I'm so glad he's got some offers of great homes. 

Now just got to find by beardies some new homes  Ideally, I'd keep them until we've bought a new house, but I don't want to risk waiting until the last minute. If I get a new house and they don't fit, I don't want to rush to get them a new home. I'd rather take my time and make sure they're getting the best


----------



## Robynleanne

Just an update on little Rodge for sale. He's 18.5g and 5 inches nose to tail tip


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

Been quiet in here for a while so thought I would post something......lol

New 3 ft Viv for little one's that will be coming next weekend......temps are running 75f in the cool end and a max of 97f under the basking light.....night time temps not dropping below 71f......and this is without the habistat in place.....:mf_dribble:


----------



## ellismera

yay a Rankin thread :flrt:, what would you say is the most important fact you need to know when owning them...complete newbie :lol2:


----------



## Fry

Mine seem to have maxxed out at 108F.... they were always in the hot end until up to 105+


----------



## tomcannon

ellismera said:


> yay a Rankin thread :flrt:, what would you say is the most important fact you need to know when owning them...complete newbie :lol2:


Rather than one single answer it's an imalgimation of many things. Temperature gradient, uv gradient, diet, supplements, etc. Take a look at a care sheet to start you off. If I remember correctly rankinsdragon.co.uk has a reasonable one.


----------



## tomcannon

Few pics from today...
























































She's the queen!


----------



## Sjames

tomcannon said:


> Few pics from today...
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> She's the queen!


She looks so proud! Love the platform I need something like that


----------



## Fry

Great pics tom, like sjames, I need me one of those platforms. :2thumb:


----------



## Robynleanne

tomcannon said:


> Few pics from today...
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> She's the queen!


Tom where's your soil/sand gone??


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

Looking very good Tom :2thumb: showed your work to a mate of mine and he is very interested in a few bits.......

Probably give you a shout myself once I move and the the little ones go into a bigger Viv.....:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## tomcannon

Sjames said:


> She looks so proud! Love the platform I need something like that





Fry said:


> Great pics tom, like sjames, I need me one of those platforms. :2thumb:





Bronzemarkymark said:


> Looking very good Tom :2thumb: showed your work to a mate of mine and he is very interested in a few bits.......
> 
> Probably give you a shout myself once I move and the the little ones go into a bigger Viv.....:notworthy::notworthy:


You know where I am guys! :2thumb:




Robynleanne said:


> Tom where's your soil/sand gone??


It needed a good clean and disinfect. After cleaning it all out I didn't see the point in spending time refilling it. She's moving in to another viv in a couple of weeks and 2 youngster will be in this viv on paper towel anyway. : victory:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Just a quick update on my eggies, apparently they are hatching like crazy 

I say apparently as I am currently in Florida and the eggs are in Manchester being egg sat (or rather now baby dragon sat) by a good friend  

They do time things perfectly !! Not 

One hatched before I came away ... So cute


----------



## murph67

I had babies hatching over the weekend as well. So we have now got 9 hatchlings, mom and dad. 1 that is 2 years old and another 3. One of our juveniles is going to his new forever home tomorrow I hope he settles in ok.


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

Excellent news Heather........think the temp being slightly lower just made them take their time.....

Bet you eager to get home now to see the babies.........:mf_dribble:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Got home today, a quick photo before I crawl off to bed comatose with jet lag lol


----------



## Sjames

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Got home today, a quick photo before I crawl off to bed comatose with jet lag lol
> 
> image


Nice! I might have to come up and get one off you!


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Sjames said:


> Nice! I might have to come up and get one off you!


Well I certainly can't keep them all :lol2:, their parents are Mushu and Sarabi, 2 German Rankins I got via Hamm, 2 different breeders, 2 different lines (or so I was assured), some of them have their mums orange/red colouring on the back


----------



## Sjames

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Well I certainly can't keep them all :lol2:, their parents are Mushu and Sarabi, 2 German Rankins I got via Hamm, 2 different breeders, 2 different lines (or so I was assured), some of them have their mums orange/red colouring on the back


Sounds good to me! Got a nice big viv for a trio got two at the mo. Or seperate if they don't get on!


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

You need to update your sig.......if there is enough space.......:lol2:

I must admit I am jealous........only just in the process of reorganising my little family......


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Bronzemarkymark said:


> You need to update your sig.......if there is enough space.......:lol2:
> 
> I must admit I am jealous........only just in the process of reorganising my little family......


You are quite correct :2thumb: there you go, done :whistling2:

It's been a while coming lol, they took their time to breed :lol2:, I've still got 17 eggs in the bator


----------



## heatherjhenshaw




----------



## heatherjhenshaw

A question for experienced breeders ,... When one has numerous babies in a Viv, how on earth does one tell one from t'other !!! Lolol 

Is there a safe way of marking them ? I keep looking in to check they are ok and count 1,2,3,4.....hang on didn't I count you already .... STOP MOVING


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

Never heard of anyone marking them.....they would usually be segregated based on size over the coming weeks to stop any being dominated and missing out on food......but have known several people that don't......

Reduces tail and toe nip and also means you can keep an eye on how much they are eating....


----------



## Sjames

heatherjhenshaw said:


> A question for experienced breeders ,... When one has numerous babies in a Viv, how on earth does one tell one from t'other !!! Lolol
> 
> Is there a safe way of marking them ? I keep looking in to check they are ok and count 1,2,3,4.....hang on didn't I count you already .... STOP MOVING


I've seen people put dividers down the centre of the viv before makes things slightly easier then you can have smaller ones on one side bigger on the other to stop bullying, easier for feeding and that to. May help only needs to be a simple divider just enough height so they can't get over.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Bronzemarkymark said:


> Never heard of anyone marking them.....they would usually be segregated based on size over the coming weeks to stop any being dominated and missing out on food......but have known several people that don't......
> 
> Reduces tail and toe nip and also means you can keep an eye on how much they are eating....


Oh yes of course I will be doing that, I was talking about now when there are 6 in each Viv :lol2: hard to keep track and I wanted to weigh them but it's hard to tell which one I'm weighing


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Thought you guys might appreciate seeing some pics of my babies, they are getting cheeky now , all eating well, shedding, pooping and growing nicely  they are a joy to watch


----------



## tomcannon

Quick snap of my 2 new additions. I'll get better pics once settled, their colours are super. 

Tom.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

tomcannon said:


> Quick snap of my 2 new additions. I'll get better pics once settled, their colours are super.
> 
> Tom.
> 
> image


Gorgeous Tom :notworthy: where have they come from


----------



## tomcannon

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Gorgeous Tom :notworthy: where have they come from


I got them couriered from Scotland. :2thumb:


----------



## Reptile Stef

They look great :flrt: congrats :2thumb:


----------



## Sjames

tomcannon said:


> Quick snap of my 2 new additions. I'll get better pics once settled, their colours are super.
> 
> Tom.
> 
> image


Nice mate! Glad you got them shame I couldn't of had one. How old are they?


----------



## tomcannon

Sjames said:


> Nice mate! Glad you got them shame I couldn't of had one. How old are they?


Cheers guys. They're just over 3 months mate.


----------



## Sjames

tomcannon said:


> Cheers guys. They're just over 3 months mate.


Nice look big and healthy! You know what they weigh/length?


----------



## tomcannon

Sjames said:


> Nice look big and healthy! You know what they weigh/length?


Nope, I won't be disturbing too much for a little while. Leave them to settle first.


----------



## Sjames

tomcannon said:


> Nope, I won't be disturbing too much for a little while. Leave them to settle first.


Yeah fair enough. Glad you got them are they with your other one? I'm splitting my two up this week doesn't feel like it's working.


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

Gorgeous Rankins everywhere..........I want more......:lol2:

Hopefully picking up a friend for Roger this weekend at the show, if not have got a couple of options in the pipeline.....

But in the meantime, here he is, taking it easy on his rock as usual.......


----------



## tomcannon

Sjames said:


> Yeah fair enough. Glad you got them are they with your other one? I'm splitting my two up this week doesn't feel like it's working.


Not currently, I'll wait until they're older, bit too small at the moment.


----------



## Honey1

tomcannon said:


> Quick snap of my 2 new additions. I'll get better pics once settled, their colours are super.
> 
> Tom.
> 
> image


Whoa whoa whoa Tom..... I remember having a conversation back at the start of the year with you where we were both battling with our respective other halfs to let us get any more reptiles than our 1 beardy each!... Since then I have managed 1 more beardie in its own viv where as you have managed 3 new rankins in 2 extra vivs..... How has that happened?!?!?

They are absolutely stunning mate and I am a very jealous!!!


----------



## danGeo

Helo guys these dragon are so cool. 

Few questions 

- are they easy to get in the uk? How much?
- What's the smallest viv these would be comfortable in?
- what size can the reach?
- what diet is it purely live ( not to keen on bugs)
- what temp can these be kept at there hottest and coldest?
- and of course are they friendly and like being handled?

Cheers am also considering a crestie but space is an issue ATM

Cheers dan


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

- are they easy to get in the uk? How much?

They can usually be found, and can cost anything from £30-£60.......

- What's the smallest viv these would be comfortable in?

A pair would be happy in a 3ft Viv.......

- what size can the reach?

Approx 10-12" but obviously some smaller and some bigger......but not by much

- what diet is it purely live ( not to keen on bugs)

They mainly eat live when young but as they get older it is more Veg

- what temp can these be kept at there hottest and coldest?

Hottest temp around 105 (Basking light) lowest mine ever goes is 72 at night....

- and of course are they friendly and like being handled?

Totally, can take a bit of time to get used to you but very sociable lizards.....


----------



## danGeo

okay how do these do in a conservatory (in the UK) one reason why i may not beable to consider crest.

would a 45 cm x 45 viv be okay for one...


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

I wouldn't.........lol......bit on the small side, also quite social so usually do well in pairs, although this isn't set in stone........

Is it a Viv (mainly wood) or Teranium (all glass).......

For these types of Lizards the wood versions are better as they retain the heat better.......

Conservatory is fine as your enviroment is controlled within the Viv.........


----------



## danGeo

i havent got the viv yet so open to suggestions.. 

the conservatoryy can get very cold in winter and hot in the summer.. i would obviously have to heat with ceramic maybe?


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

Well, if you are looking at Rankins, I would recommend a minimum of a 3ft wooden Viv.......you can usually pic these up second hand for around £30-£50.....

As for the setup, get the kit and test you temps, I usually run a viv for a week to see what temps I get, your main concern would be the cold so now would be a good time to check this out......

You could even get a decent thermometer now to see how cold it gets during the night in the conservatory.........might find it doesn't drop below 70......

Then you will have a better idea of what you need, ceramics can be costly to set up as you need a pulsating day and night thermostat......


----------



## roconnor

All of your rankins are beautiful! 

I'm getting mine in 4 weeks, and I'm getting two but one is for my future brother-in-law. I dont think I want to hand one over already! I haven't even met my dragon but I feel like this is going to be an obsession...


----------



## danGeo

hmm thats a big viv lol thought they only grow 25cm

i think my winter temps would drop as low as 50


----------



## DannyDee

danGeo said:


> hmm thats a big viv lol thought they only grow 25cm
> 
> i think my winter temps would drop as low as 50


I think you should reconsider a rankins, if you cannot provide adequate space for it.


----------



## TheGuvnor

I agree with Danny. 3ft absolute minimum.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGuvnor

*edit* double post. Sorry.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## danGeo

okay thank your for your help


----------



## Reptile Stef

roconnor said:


> All of your rankins are beautiful!
> 
> I'm getting mine in 4 weeks, and I'm getting two but one is for my future brother-in-law. I dont think I want to hand one over already! I haven't even met my dragon but I feel like this is going to be an obsession...


I bet you can't wait....


----------



## tomcannon

Honey1 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa Tom..... I remember having a conversation back at the start of the year with you where we were both battling with our respective other halfs to let us get any more reptiles than our 1 beardy each!... Since then I have managed 1 more beardie in its own viv where as you have managed 3 new rankins in 2 extra vivs..... How has that happened?!?!?
> 
> They are absolutely stunning mate and I am a very jealous!!!


Unfortunately it wasn't so simple! I had to reluctantly part ways with Dave the beardy. I have the space for 2 vivs, Dave was obviously taking the 1 big viv which could fit 4 rankins in, with little space it made little sense to keep Dave when I wanted to start a rankins project. Luckily the perfect home came up for him and at the perfect time, like it was meant to be. He's in trustworthy hands and I get updates whenever I want. Still wasn't easy mind, a houseful of rankins eases it! Lol. 

Have you got more reps?


----------



## Honey1

tomcannon said:


> Unfortunately it wasn't so simple! I had to reluctantly part ways with Dave the beardy. I have the space for 2 vivs, Dave was obviously taking the 1 big viv which could fit 4 rankins in, with little space it made little sense to keep Dave when I wanted to start a rankins project. Luckily the perfect home came up for him and at the perfect time, like it was meant to be. He's in trustworthy hands and I get updates whenever I want. Still wasn't easy mind, a houseful of rankins eases it! Lol.
> 
> Have you got more reps?


Oh I see, that must of been a difficult one but I can see your reasoning. I again find myself in a similar predicament really... I have the 2 beardies still and have added no more so far as I have been told I can have more.... if one of the beardies goes!! 

I am obviously very attached to both so at the moment that will not happen although I am keen on rankins and ackies which could replace one in terms of the size of viv etc. I have tried to negotiate a corn snake for my daughter in her bedroom but that went down like a lead balloon so for the time being I will just stick to the old fashioned moaning about how much I want something until I get it!!! As you can imagine that always happens!!!


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

Honey1 said:


> I have tried to negotiate a corn snake for my daughter in her bedroom but that went down like a lead balloon


I tried the same route with something for my Son's room, didn't go down to well but now he is on the case and harassing aswell.........2 pronged attack.....we will win! :2thumb:


----------



## roconnor

Reptile Stef said:


> I bet you can't wait....


I really can't! My viv is all set up. Just trying to absorb as much info as possible and stop myself buying 10 more vivariums. And nobody would even stop me if I tried! 

I think my dragon is going to get sick of my face...


----------



## danGeo

Would this be a good viv 

Viva Medium Vivarium measures 862.5 x 490 x 434

Also would as young just eat live feed or could it eat veg or a pre made food? Can u get them as babies


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

That Viv is only 3" short of 3ft........and you could pick up a 3ft Viv for half that price from numerous places.........


----------



## danGeo

yo mark im in essex too can u suggest any places?


----------



## Reptile Stef

roconnor said:


> I really can't! My viv is all set up. Just trying to absorb as much info as possible and stop myself buying 10 more vivariums. And nobody would even stop me if I tried!
> 
> I think my dragon is going to get sick of my face...


That's the best thing to do is take in as much info as you can from different websites/breeders etc. if you wanna buy 10 vivs buy 10 vivs I've got 10 baby rankins that's gonna need a home soon :mf_dribble::2thumb:


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

Have a search on ebay, preloved and Gum tree.......usually pick up a good condition 3ft Viv for around £40........sometimes can buy the whole set up for another £20-£30.....

As for the previous question......

Little ones do prefer the live food, you gut load out the live food with Veg to help balance their diets and supplement it with Calcium as well.....

Earliest you will get them is 8 weeks old......and they are small, at this age they are only interested in live foods, won't touch their Veg at all......but this does change as they get older......


----------



## danGeo

where about are u in essex?


----------



## roconnor

Reptile Stef said:


> That's the best thing to do is take in as much info as you can from different websites/breeders etc. if you wanna buy 10 vivs buy 10 vivs I've got 10 baby rankins that's gonna need a home soon :mf_dribble::2thumb:


Well I'm having two off you, we will see how it goes from there 

I'm currently trying hard to pimp out my viv, is there anything they particularly like?


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

roconnor said:


> Well I'm having two off you, we will see how it goes from there
> 
> I'm currently trying hard to pimp out my viv, is there anything they particularly like?


Basking rock and something to climb and a little bit of shelter........:2thumb:

Then pimp it.......lol

They do like to climb so a log, or chunk of bark goes down well, at that age you need them on paper towels, no sand etc......

A hide of some sort.......after that.......whatever takes your fancy :lol2:


----------



## roconnor

Bronzemarkymark said:


> Basking rock and something to climb and a little bit of shelter........:2thumb:
> 
> Then pimp it.......lol
> 
> They do like to climb so a log, or chunk of bark goes down well, at that age you need them on paper towels, no sand etc......
> 
> A hide of some sort.......after that.......whatever takes your fancy :lol2:


Ahh thank you, they should be happy then I have all that. When I get my bigger viv I'm going to make them a custom background too  

They are going to be spoilt...


----------



## danGeo

i think my temp in my conservatory could reach over 30c maybe even 40s during day , in summer (over 20s) could a rankin survive this..


----------



## Reptile Stef

Bronzemarkymark said:


> Have a search on ebay, preloved and Gum tree.......usually pick up a good condition 3ft Viv for around £40........sometimes can buy the whole set up for another £20-£30.....
> 
> As for the previous question......
> 
> Little ones do prefer the live food, you gut load out the live food with Veg to help balance their diets and supplement it with Calcium as well.....
> 
> Earliest you will get them is 8 weeks old......and they are small, at this age they are only interested in live foods, won't touch their Veg at all......but this does change as they get older......


I must be lucky then mine are 4 weeks nearly 5 and they love there greens chopped up ( romaine lettuce , water cress , all colour peppers , kale , little bit of apple. :2thumb:


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

Reptile Stef said:


> I must be lucky then mine are 4 weeks nearly 5 and they love there greens chopped up ( romaine lettuce , water cress , all colour peppers , kale , little bit of apple. :2thumb:


Serious???? Never known it.....

I gutload with English Peppers, Cress, potatoe and a few other bits.....and this goes in the food bowl, the little bloke won't touch it..........

Seen this with previous rankins and my mates were exactly the same, although his would demolish any veg put in there now.........


----------



## Reptile Stef

Yeah mate 100% they love it I think it's probably the colours that attracts them to it :lol2: I do cut it up really fine though. 

:2thumb:


----------



## MCEE

Bronzemarkymark said:


> Serious???? Never known it.....


All mine started nibbling at veg at about 4 or 5 weeks. I made sure it was all very finely chopped, though, as small as I could get it using a knife and mixed it all together. I also found they were more likely to eat it first thing so I made sure that it is put fresh in the viv just before I went to bed so they could wake up to it.


> I gutload with English Peppers, Cress, potatoe and a few other bits..... and this goes in the food bowl...


Potato in the food bowl? You do mean sweet potato?


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

MCEE said:


> All mine started nibbling at veg at about 4 or 5 weeks. I made sure it was all very finely chopped, though, as small as I could get it using a knife and mixed it all together. I also found they were more likely to eat it first thing so I made sure that it is put fresh in the viv just before I went to bed so they could wake up to it.
> Potato in the food bowl? You do mean sweet potato?


lol......maybe they just don't like my food preperation skills........

Yes, it was sweet potato.......have also tried Butternut squash, mixed leaf salad, carrot greens etc etc......

I know they will get bang on them soon but never managed much sucsess in the early days........


----------



## tomcannon

:lol2: really wish I had seen her get up there! 



















And a better one of their colours - yet to see them properly fired up, they're still a tad stressed.


----------



## roconnor

tomcannon said:


> :lol2: really wish I had seen her get up there!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And a better one of their colours - yet to see them properly fired up, they're still a tad stressed.
> 
> image


That made me laugh, they are super cute!


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

Love the number 2 on his head........:lol2:......loverly colour as well.......

Well my little chap got a full bowl of veg today, Peppers/Kali/Butternut all chopped as fine as possible........and a couple of mealies in there as well for a bit of movement...

You never know, he might give it a go..........:whistling2:

Has anyone here fed Dubai's to their Rankins........I can get hold of some quite cheap and seen a few people recommend them in the past......


----------



## Reptile Stef

Yeah I feed mine couple of week old dubias again they love them think its because the dubias move quite fast it attracts them.


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

Reptile Stef said:


> Yeah I feed mine couple of week old dubias again they love them think its because the dubias move quite fast it attracts them.


The movement is what made me think about them......

Put a few crickets in the other day and he went mad for them but I don't like having crickets about.......Dubai's are a lot better option......


----------



## tomcannon

Few more pics of the new ones. Thinking Ruby for the smaller one as she's got a good amount of red. I'm useless at choosing names so any suggestions would be appreciated or they'll be stuck with "2" and "3"!


----------



## roconnor

They are gorgeous!

Apart from the typical dragon names, I thought it would be cool to name a lizard Charizard  But that's just because I love pokemon too...

And I like the name Kaida, that is Japanese for "little dragon"

Or Loki, the God of mischief...

I think I'm putting more thought into dragon names then I would naming any child of mine lol


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Some pics grabbed by my webcam today, also got some video but can't upload it


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

If you want to see thou search for 'the Dragon & Gecko Cave' on Facebook'


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Walked past the bator today (day 49) to see 2 little faces peering out at me  meet the 2 newest additions


----------



## Fry

Awesome pics everyone. Tom I think you need a security cam on the viv to see if he/she can get up there again! Thats some scaling skills haha.

Is anyone elses heading for brumation?
I have seen one of mine less and less and given they are under a year (7 months) I am not too sure if I should be 'letting' her keep hidden away as much as she is.


----------



## tomcannon

Fry said:


> Awesome pics everyone. Tom I think you need a security cam on the viv to see if he/she can get up there again! Thats some scaling skills haha.
> 
> Is anyone elses heading for brumation?
> I have seen one of mine less and less and given they are under a year (7 months) I am not too sure if I should be 'letting' her keep hidden away as much as she is.


They often venture up there, the walls are nothing to them at this size, I have a feeling weight my change things later on though. My other female has gone down, she's about 10 months old but a good size and weight so I'm retry much leaving her to it.


----------



## Fry

tomcannon said:


> They often venture up there, the walls are nothing to them at this size, I have a feeling weight my change things later on though. My other female has gone down, she's about 10 months old but a good size and weight so I'm retry much leaving her to it.


Mine are around 50g currently, possibly a bit bigger. Just worried as usual, haha. Thought she would develop problems in the future if she wasn't basking/getting UV rays and eating as much seeing as she is still growning.

Ill keep an eye on her, not that I wouldnt be anyway.  Cheers.


----------



## DomGuitar

tomcannon said:


> Few more pics of the new ones. Thinking Ruby for the smaller one as she's got a good amount of red. I'm useless at choosing names so any suggestions would be appreciated or they'll be stuck with "2" and "3"!


When it comes to names, I like less common (by current standards that is) human names; I think it's hilarious to have a lizard called something like Geoff or Henry. My beardie is called Bernard!


----------



## roconnor

DomGuitar said:


> When it comes to names, I like less common (by current standards that is) human names; I think it's hilarious to have a lizard called something like Geoff or Henry. My beardie is called Bernard!


My partners the same. He wants to get a beardie and call him Gilbert!


----------



## Sjames

I've gone down the ryming route for some of mine 'spud and bud' 'ruby and scuby' couldn't think of any more suitable ones for the rest so they got bog standard names.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

More pics for you, I won't inflict every pic on you, I've taken hundreds lately lol

Hey mom what's with the Viv upgrade ? 










Ooh new toy










3 days old and nosy as hell lol










The bator is now turned off  and I have 29 little maniacs racing around some at 4 weeks old, some at less than a week, 29 out of 30 hatched, to say I'm over the moon is an understatement


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

Must be total chaos with that lot around........:flrt: :notworthy::notworthy:

Just had a total clean out of the tank and thought I would share a pic of the pair.......new addition is Scamp who moved in last weekend......as you can see they are getting on like a house on fire....

Rodger at the back and Scamp at the front:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Bronzemarkymark said:


> Must be total chaos with that lot around........:flrt: :notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> Just had a total clean out of the tank and thought I would share a pic of the pair.......new addition is Scamp who moved in last weekend......as you can see they are getting on like a house on fire....
> 
> Rodger at the back and Scamp at the front:
> 
> image


It certainly is busy and the poop !!! Anyone got an old style world war gas mask I can borrow ? Lol who needs chemical warfare 

Rodger & Scamp are gorgeous


----------



## tomcannon

Awesome pics guys! :2thumb: I can't image having 29 of the little ones running a riot!

Here's a few more pics to add to the party. They've really started to settle in now, very active and getting nice and bright as you can see.


----------



## Fry

Well I got one to add to the mix. They quite enjoy laying between the basking spot stone and the branch... looking a bit like an animal hammock.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Another one from me, sorry, these babies just make me smile every time


----------



## Sjames

One of my little ones. Likes to bite isn't much of a fan of me.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Who is watching who lol










Someone's been in the calci dish


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Just sharing this link, who says Rankins never eat veggies  

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=664281703606381&set=vb.520388237995729&type=2&theater

If anyone knows of anyone wanting Rankins, I have oodles at the moment lol, and as you can see, all bouncing with health


----------



## roconnor

*I can finally join in with all the pictures!*

Here is my baby that I got yesterday! A little boy we believe, the tiniest one out of the bunch, called Loki 
And here is his beautiful sister, but she isn't mine and will be moving out of his viv soon and next door to my fiancés brother


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Beautiful  how old are they ?


----------



## roconnor

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Beautiful  how old are they ?


8/9 weeks, I believe the clutch hatched over the space of a week so I don't know exactly which one it is  And mine are eating veggies too, I am a very lucky girl lol


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Fab, I have to admit I've been rather astounded at my babies reaction to fresh veggies lol, their parents usually turn up their little noses :flrt:, but as you see, the babies love them. Long may it continue, although I'm hoping I find homes for some of them :lol2:.....I mean 29 Rankins is a bit many....much as I love them :flrt:


----------



## roconnor

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Fab, I have to admit I've been rather astounded at my babies reaction to fresh veggies lol, their parents usually turn up their little noses :flrt:, but as you see, the babies love them. Long may it continue, although I'm hoping I find homes for some of them :lol2:.....I mean 29 Rankins is a bit many....much as I love them :flrt:


Wow that's a lot of babies! But they are such beautiful things, all of yours look so cute.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

roconnor said:


> Wow that's a lot of babies! But they are such beautiful things, all of yours look so cute.


Yup.....Sarabi outdid herself :lol2:, that and first time breeder inexperience (aka stupidity) :bash:, I didn't whip the male out soon enough so he got her for a second clutch straight after the first, so 12 eggs the first time, 17 the second time.

they are cute, very cute, and funny and crazy and insane :lol2:


----------



## roconnor

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Yup.....Sarabi outdid herself :lol2:, that and first time breeder inexperience (aka stupidity) :bash:, I didn't whip the male out soon enough so he got her for a second clutch straight after the first, so 12 eggs the first time, 17 the second time.
> 
> they are cute, very cute, and funny and crazy and insane :lol2:


 
Ahh cheeky little devils lol

Yeah my one is entertaining me by trying to climb up the printed rock background and failing!


----------



## Reptile Stef

They do have a lot of character always active ( if there not basking ) and yes they love there greens very much even there ( parents ) 

:2thumb:


----------



## roconnor

Reptile Stef said:


> They do have a lot of character always active ( if there not basking ) and yes they love there greens very much even there ( parents )
> 
> :2thumb:


Yeah my ones love to bask, Loki likes to climb on his sister and bask so I think they'll need separating sooner rather than later 

You did an amazing job with them, they eat their veggies (which I don't do...) and they are not scatty when being handled, although they do love to move about and climb on us!

Loki has just moved out of his basking spot, run to the cool end (next to my bed), and is looking at me, scratching at the glass. Last time I got up to get him, thinking he wanted attention, and he just ran back to his basking spot the moment I sat down in front of his viv. I think hes a little attention seeker... lol


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Bless, my lot are little attention seekers too, as soon as I go in they are up at the front wanting to come out, a far cry from when I got my first 2. Do you think it's about how they are brought up as soon as they hatch ? I'm tending to think so


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

I think they like nasturtium leave too lol


----------



## roconnor

They are so adorable!


----------



## Install

Lo all. I was wondering whether the activity of these lizards tends to tail off as they get older (in comparison to bearded dragons, which apparently just sit around once they're a bit large!).


----------



## Fry

Only have ones that are under a year so not equip to answer your question sorry. They sit around quite alot as is, but have their active moments certainly!

Mine have both gone down (brumation) pretty much since my last post in here. Have only woke up twice in the past 6 weeks, and only one of them ate in this time and even that was just a couple of mealies!
Saves a few pennies for christmas but still find it weird not having to feed them all this time haha.

It might just be because im not seeing them much, but think that one has grown slightly since.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

I think it depends on the individual, I've got 4 adults, 2 if them are quite frankly....slobs.....1 fairly active and 1 a total hyperactive maniac


----------



## Install

heatherjhenshaw said:


> I think it depends on the individual, I've got 4 adults, 2 if them are quite frankly....slobs.....1 fairly active and 1 a total hyperactive maniac



Thanks for the reply. I suppose I'll keep an eye out post Christmas and in the new year for anyone selling a suitable vivarium setup. I don't hope to find a 'used' rankin (used is a great way to put it), but we'll see! Also hello from across the pennines, went to university in Manchester


----------



## TheGuvnor

http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y469/theguvnor69/20130915_145903_zps0uvi8y3r.jpg

Always smiling 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Install said:


> Thanks for the reply. I suppose I'll keep an eye out post Christmas and in the new year for anyone selling a suitable vivarium setup. I don't hope to find a 'used' rankin (used is a great way to put it), but we'll see! Also hello from across the pennines, went to university in Manchester


Hello  I believe Manchester uni is a good one. If it's Rankins you are looking for I have babies at the moment.....no set ups though


----------



## Install

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Hello  I believe Manchester uni is a good one. If it's Rankins you are looking for I have babies at the moment.....no set ups though


Even if it weren't, I'd say it was to big myself up! 

Yeah I just realised that after reading your sig. I won't be getting them until mid-end of Jan now, depending on my fish tank project.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

No probs, I have 13 little uns I may well have some left by the time you are ready  or I can hold one for you for a small deposit - but like I say, I have 13 of the monkies


----------



## Install

heatherjhenshaw said:


> No probs, I have 13 little uns I may well have some left by the time you are ready  or I can hold one for you for a small deposit - but like I say, I have 13 of the monkies


I wouldn't want to make any commitments yet really! We'll see when I get to that point though ^^


----------



## tomcannon

A lot of bottle for a small girl!


----------



## Sjames

Looks like there coming along great mate! Miss mine havnt seen them since September!!



tomcannon said:


> A lot of bottle for a small girl!
> 
> image


----------



## tomcannon

Sjames said:


> Looks like there coming along great mate! Miss mine havnt seen them since September!!


These two are getting along fine, occasional climbing on top but that's it. I've had to put the other on its own in a spare setup for now as she's a lot smaller and hardly growing, hiding away constantly, having real trouble with her. Hopefully now she's separated she'll start to come around. 

How come you haven't seen yours in so long? Brumating?


----------



## Sjames

Good glad to hear! Oh is it that's a shame sounds a bit like my oldest. Was there any bullying or just a shy one? Hopefully she will come along alright to! 

Yeah the first one went under end of sept no getting here out! Then the second went under nov time. Weird not having them about. Hope the weather changes soon and they come out! 



tomcannon said:


> These two are getting along fine, occasional climbing on top but that's it. I've had to put the other on its own in a spare setup for now as she's a lot smaller and hardly growing, hiding away constantly, having real trouble with her. Hopefully now she's separated she'll start to come around.
> 
> How come you haven't seen yours in so long? Brumating?


----------



## tomcannon

Sjames said:


> Good glad to hear! Oh is it that's a shame sounds a bit like my oldest. Was there any bullying or just a shy one? Hopefully she will come along alright to!
> 
> Yeah the first one went under end of sept no getting here out! Then the second went under nov time. Weird not having them about. Hope the weather changes soon and they come out!


There was nothing I was worrying about, again a bit of climbing on top but the smaller one just seemed to shy away a lot, would hide all day if it could, much like it is now! I don't really know what to do with her! 

I managed to bring my older one out of brumation (as you can see). I put her in the larger viv which has a slightly warmer ambient hot side temp and slightly warmer basking temps, it seemed to do the trick. Either that or just the change of environment or just sheer coincidence! What are your temps?


----------



## Sjames

Fair enough just a shy one then. My youngest was like that at first but she seemed alright before she went under. Hasn't lost any weight so I'm happy about that I was a bit worried she would! 

Did you, I've upped my temps on both the vivs but no change. The basking spots about 48-50 but still no nothing. The ambient of th hot ends about 30-33 when I last checked. I bathed them last week and they both stayed out for 15 mins then back in they went!



tomcannon said:


> There was nothing I was worrying about, again a bit of climbing on top but the smaller one just seemed to shy away a lot, would hide all day if it could, much like it is now! I don't really know what to do with her!
> 
> I managed to bring my older one out of brumation (as you can see). I put her in the larger viv which has a slightly warmer ambient hot side temp and slightly warmer basking temps, it seemed to do the trick. Either that or just the change of environment or just sheer coincidence! What are your temps?


----------



## tomcannon

Sjames said:


> Fair enough just a shy one then. My youngest was like that at first but she seemed alright before she went under. Hasn't lost any weight so I'm happy about that I was a bit worried she would!
> 
> Did you, I've upped my temps on both the vivs but no change. The basking spots about 48-50 but still no nothing. The ambient of th hot ends about 30-33 when I last checked. I bathed them last week and they both stayed out for 15 mins then back in they went!


You're running even hotter than me then, that's very hot for a basking spot! I thought my highest was high at 110-115. Maybe it just isn't time for them yet.


----------



## Sjames

One of them likes it hotter than the other! I only done that for two days to try and get them out but I'm back to 115 now just going to wait till they come out on there own now!



tomcannon said:


> You're running even hotter than me then, that's very hot for a basking spot! I thought my highest was high at 110-115. Maybe it just isn't time for them yet.


----------



## tomcannon

Sjames said:


> One of them likes it hotter than the other! I only done that for two days to try and get them out but I'm back to 115 now just going to wait till they come out on there own now!


Yeah fair enough, have you tried lowering your temps? I highly doubt it'll help, they were happy with those temps before (I assume?) and they'd still be out and about just not basking I'd imagine. Couldn't hurt to try though, although I'm not sure I'd bother! When they're determined to brumate you won't stop them!


----------



## Sjames

Done that to! Nothing either just think there in and that's it! All my gecks have slowed down this year to weathers really effecting the reps this year! 



tomcannon said:


> Yeah fair enough, have you tried lowering your temps? I highly doubt it'll help, they were happy with those temps before (I assume?) and they'd still be out and about just not basking I'd imagine. Couldn't hurt to try though, although I'm not sure I'd bother! When they're determined to brumate you won't stop them!


----------



## tomcannon

Yeah agreed. Well... In this time we've been speaking, the little shy one has decided to come out of hiding and has moved to bask on her own! I did give her a reptiboost bath this morning so it's either that or she heard us talking! I owe you a thanks! Lets just hope it's the start of something. :2thumb:


----------



## Sjames

Has she that's great!! Must of over heard us fingers crossed she's staying out for good now! Good luck keep me posted!



tomcannon said:


> Yeah agreed. Well... In this time we've been speaking, the little shy one has decided to come out of hiding and has moved to bask on her own! I did give her a reptiboost bath this morning so it's either that or she heard us talking! I owe you a thanks! Lets just hope it's the start of something. :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon

Sjames said:


> Has she that's great!! Must of over heard us fingers crossed she's staying out for good now! Good luck keep me posted!


Lets hope so!


----------



## will-w

Hi all

Thought I'd post in here as I've got a young Rankins (or I think Vittikins) dragon that needs to be rehomed as soon as possible..

He's approx 5 months old, very healthy appetite, currently shedding.

I bought two from a reptile shop in Medway and was told they opposite sexes. As they've grown up it's clear they are both boys and one is showing signs of stress.

Advert here

Is there anyone in the area who has room for another?

Thanks
Will


----------



## MCEE

Sjames said:


> Yeah the first one went under end of sept no getting here out! Then the second went under nov time. Weird not having them about. Hope the weather changes soon and they come out!


Ideally, you should be waking them every two or three weeks to give them a once over and make sure they are hydrated by giving them a bath. This will also give them the opportunity to deficate. It will do them no harm other than that they may be a little grumpy from being woken. They will soon go back to brumating after their bath, if they feel the need to. 

There is no need to feed them unless they are up and about for a few days. Two of mine go straight back to brumating. The other two after about two or three days.

I lost one of mine to brumation this year. It was it's first year brumating (a left-over from a 2012 batch). I had left checking them for three weeks (normally I check fortnightly) but she must have been dead two weeks as she was all bloated and "leaking". Surprised I did not smell her. I did once I moved her, though.


----------



## Sjames

Yeah I do and weigh every two weeks and havnt offered them food in this time don't want the food rotting in there belly! They go back after 15 mins of basking. Miss them in the daily routine. 

That's not good sorry for your loss! Horrible when a rep dies one of my vipers passed the other day wasn't nice!!



MCEE said:


> Ideally, you should be waking them every two or three weeks to give them a once over and make sure they are hydrated by giving them a bath. This will also give them the opportunity to deficate. It will do them no harm other than that they may be a little grumpy from being woken. They will soon go back to brumating after their bath, if they feel the need to.
> 
> There is no need to feed them unless they are up and about for a few days. Two of mine go straight back to brumating. The other two after about two or three days.
> 
> I lost one of mine to brumation this year. It was it's first year brumating (a left-over from a 2012 batch). I had left checking them for three weeks (normally I check fortnightly) but she must have been dead two weeks as she was all bloated and "leaking". Surprised I did not smell her. I did once I moved her, though.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Sorry you lost one while brumating  I've been worrying over mine but so far so good, the boys are both wide awake not, the girls are still snoring though, odd really, they are all in the same room lol. The babies are bouncing around like nutters as usual


----------



## tomcannon

Thought this may be of liking to you guys. Put some food in this morning including some locust, sizes 4's and adults. 4's for the little one and adults for my larger one. Next thing the little one dives straight on an adult, about 3 times the size of her head! It took her, no joke, over 10 minutes to swallow, in fact I don't know how long it took as I had to leave for work and she still hadn't swallowed it all, taking her time, munching and bashing it on rocks. Was brilliant to watch.


----------



## NaomiR

Holy cow!!


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Little monkey lol I had a youngster do something similar with a Dubai I dropped in by mistake, I tried to wrestle it off her but she wasn't having any


----------



## Sjames

After 5 and half months my oldest has came out of brumation and is eating like a pig still looking a tad sleepy. My youngest is still under hoping he will be out over the next few days! 

Anyone's still under?


----------



## Reptile Stef

Both of mine are still under been 6 months now ill just let them wake up when there ready.


----------



## Sjames

Yeah I just let mine wake up on his own as they wasn't having any persuasion!



Reptile Stef said:


> Both of mine are still under been 6 months now ill just let them wake up when there ready.


----------



## Fizz

tomcannon said:


> Thought this may be of liking to you guys. Put some food in this morning including some locust, sizes 4's and adults. 4's for the little one and adults for my larger one. Next thing the little one dives straight on an adult, about 3 times the size of her head! It took her, no joke, over 10 minutes to swallow, in fact I don't know how long it took as I had to leave for work and she still hadn't swallowed it all, taking her time, munching and bashing it on rocks. Was brilliant to watch.
> 
> image


Hey,. not strictly a rankin's question but I always see pics of your set up and wonder how you did the background. Did you happen to post a thread about it at the time ?


----------



## tomcannon

Feeding dish or bed?!


----------



## lemmyemmy

Thank you so much heather for little fella( I think that will be his name lol) he is perfect at a bit of a paddy lol run of and no glaring at us from his rock can't believe I'm a mummy to a rankins lol I will post you some pics when settle . Once again heather thank you for letting me have him :flrt: many hugs emmy


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

You are very welcome Emmy, glad you are pleased with him  I'm sure he'll soon get over his paddy lol


----------



## melliott1963

Reptile Stef said:


> Both of mine are still under been 6 months now ill just let them wake up when there ready.


I'm relieved to hear this.

My Rankins dragon went into Brumationa few weeks beofre Christmas. She actually woke up and wandered around on Christmas day but then went back to her corner where she's stayed ever since.

I thought that she was going to come out of brumation last week as her eyes were opening a bit more than usual. She also slightly lifted her head and opened and closed her mouth a few times. However, she's now back to sleeping.

As this is the first time she's brumated (she's just over 2 years old), is there anything I need to do to encourage her to come out of it, or do I just leave her to wake up when she wants. I've adjusted my thermometer so that the temperature's a couple of degrees higher than it was in case that helps.

Thanks.


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

Good morning all, long time no speak :whistling2: .....

And sadly the reason I am posting is that my Rankins are going to need a new home as in a months time I am moving abroad to work.....

Thought I would post the information in here as well as the classifieds and I will get some pictures up later today.......

I would like them to stay together and also to sell with the set up so here is what I have:

3 Gorgeous Rankins, eldest just over a year old (female) next one is around 10 months and the little one is around 6 months, the younger 2 have not been sexed yet. The older 2 are totally used to being handled but the younger one can be a bit nervous.....

They all come from different parentage, this is something I made sure of.

They are currently in a 3ft beech Viv which is a perfect size at the moment but fully grown this should probably be bigger.

Also included is the ceramic lamp holder and heat bulb, Strip light and fittings, water bowl, several food bowls, large branch, bark hide, 2 large basking rocks.
Few other bits including food tweezers, Cricket Pen and some other spares such as a second strip light holder, reptile disinfectant......

I am looking at £150 for the complete set up and Rankins and I am based in Braintree Essex.......


----------



## Bronzemarkymark

Here is a link to the Classfied Ad, which includes a few pics.......

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/1042387-3-x-rankin-dragons-3ft.html


----------



## rankins

Hi, I'm thinking of making a new viv for my rankins, was playing with the idea of adding running water like a stream going through it in the cool end. Soil sand mix substrate with live grass as they come from black soil plains which is mostly Mitchell grass.. Any ideas or suggestions the viv can be as big as I want really converting loft into rep room


----------



## tomcannon

rankins said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of making a new viv for my rankins, was playing with the idea of adding running water like a stream going through it in the cool end. Soil sand mix substrate with live grass as they come from black soil plains which is mostly Mitchell grass.. Any ideas or suggestions the viv can be as big as I want really converting loft into rep room


On paper it sounds fantastic but in reality it could be very challenging. I imagine seeing as you want it planted you'll be going for a soil substrate? And clearly you want it natural looking? How are you planning on creating the stream? It would obviously have to be separated from the substrate or you'll just lose the water. Other than the fact I think the stream would be challenging it sounds brilliant. If you were to make a stream I'd suggest creating a fake river bed/run for the water out of celotex or similar, obviously you would have to fully seal this with epoxy/pond sealer or the likes. You can then bury the river bed to blend it in. It imagine it would take a fair bit of fettling to get it quite right and filtration/maintenance would be an issue. 

I'm wanting to do something similar myself when space allows so it would be great to see someone else attempt it first.


----------



## rankins

Yeah I was thinking that maybe laying some kingspan on the base cutting the shape of the stream and building it up abit with expanding foam? With a drain cut in the bottom part which drains it to a seperate tank with the pump and filter.. I've got like a million ideas but can't think how to put it all together lol other issues would be the increase in humidity. Would and extractor fan do the trick ?


----------



## tomcannon

rankins said:


> Yeah I was thinking that maybe laying some kingspan on the base cutting the shape of the stream and building it up abit with expanding foam? With a drain cut in the bottom part which drains it to a seperate tank with the pump and filter.. I've got like a million ideas but can't think how to put it all together lol other issues would be the increase in humidity. Would and extractor fan do the trick ?


With a large enough vivarium and good ventilation humidity shouldn't be an issue. The cool end would naturally have a higher humidity as the hot side would be lower and a gradient is a good thing in my eyes. I spray my cool end each day and it is therefore higher in humidity than usual for a bit, never had any issues, in my opinion it helps with hydration and regulation. I think humidity would only be an issue if any dangerous levels cannot be escaped, which wouldn't be the case.


----------

